# Food & Beverage Alphabetically



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another alphabetical game for your enjoyment. :cup


Apples


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Baklava


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danish


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Eska Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajita


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Kraft Mac and Cheese


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Milk


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Oranges


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pears


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quesadilla


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

rainbow sprinkles


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Spaghetti


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tea


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

ugli fruit


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Veggie soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

x-tra sugar-free gum..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Zanthum gum.. yummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

angel food cake


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

booze.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chicken


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

english muffins


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Frittatas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haggis


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Indian pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kaiser roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lipton iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

meatloaf


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nachos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

prune juice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quesadilla


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Raisons


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

swordfish


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Taco


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

unopened can of worms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vanilla Soy Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Ally said:


> Vanilla Soy Milk


mmm, My Fav!

Is there any food that starts with X?.......

Xesty Doritos.....if not that is, lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoo-Hoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz (a supplement to make your own energy drink)


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

Almonds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frappuccino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hoagie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jelly beans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Klondike bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lima beans


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

mashed potatoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nalley's Chili


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pringle's potato chips


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

roast beef


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upside down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walla Walla Onions


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

X-mas cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yammit Bars (supplement)


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

zabaglione


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Banana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Chocolate milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

french fries


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Golden delicious apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hominy grits


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

Irish soda bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jay Bar Brownie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kidney beans


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mushrooms


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

naan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

onion rings


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Popcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Bull


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Soup


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Turnover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Urge (A soft drink in Norway)


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

varak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wild rice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtra cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Zesty pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bread


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cabbage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doritios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

fish


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Goulash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jolt cola


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ketchup


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

McNuggets


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Popsicles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unagi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Veggie burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme Protein Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yammit Protein Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chimichanga


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

Doritos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Grapefruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot dogs


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lobster


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

macaroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nasi Goreng (Fried Rice)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ravioli


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slushie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Timbits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Usicka Prsuta


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

veal


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

wiggly gummy worms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol Protein bar


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Zagnut candy bar....wait....do they still make those?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alaskan King Crab


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cottage cheese


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

durian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

elephant ears


----------



## spinspinsugar (Jun 18, 2008)

fried tofu yuuummmy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatorade


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

hungarian goulash


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Italian sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Kitkat bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linguini


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Macaroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

nectarine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onion rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastrami Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

red lobster . lobster feast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Slushie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Tofu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Uncooked hamburger


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

veal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xianrou (chinese for bacon)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yogurt.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

albacore tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bologna sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Alfredo Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Rice


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Cappucino


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Iced Cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Beans


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

killer 1.00 dollar double cheese burgers


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

Lobster (with lots of butter)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mole'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Juice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pop tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Chile


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*teak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco salad


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Unsweetened chocolate (sorry only thing I could think of :troll )


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

vermouth


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Yak milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zesty salad


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biscotti


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Double Cheese Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

fromage frais


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

hard-boiled egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Jam roly-poly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kringle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leg of lamb


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

mint sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Oatmeal


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Pea soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

riesling


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Steak


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tea


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Unleavened bread


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

vol-au-vents


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (Chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

yellow mustard


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

zest of a lemon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Bubble and squeak


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

corn bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deviled eggs


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

easter bunny, chocolate


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

frogs legs


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Gingerbread men.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hash browns


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

instant noodles


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jack Daniels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lentils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martini


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Night Train (a truly horrid beverage)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Patron (tequila  )


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Queen's pudding


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

refried beans


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

salmon


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tuna


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ulster fry


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wonton soup


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Xtra cheese


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

yorkshire pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Crackers


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

advocaat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Camambert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dill pickles


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Emmental


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

fruit juice (is that considered a beverage)


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Gouda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

honey glazed ham


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

insalata caprese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

krisp kreme donuts


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

lemon curd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New England Clam Cowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Poptarts


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quaker Oat Meal


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Raspberries


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Shiraz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerines


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

upsidedown cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

worcester sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Yop!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

absinthe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Cherry Jell-O


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fresca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

green beans


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

haloumi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

jalfrezi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lima Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Muesli


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nachos


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oolong tea


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Potatoes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

RC Cola


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

silken tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Salad


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

(sea) urchin


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Veggie dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

xanthan gum (more of an additive i spose)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yellow jelly beans


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

zebra steak (?!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

angel food cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*B*urger king


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelette


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

eggs benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frappuccino


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Grapes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ham


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Icing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jerk chicken


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Knickerbocker glory


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

lolipops


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Madeira cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Oxtail soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pulled pork


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

quiche


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

red wine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

strawberrie milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

under-cooked meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

white rice


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Xylitol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yogurt


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

ZAP! (a multi-coloured toffee flavoured ice-lolly I used to always get from the ice-cream van that stopped outside our house..)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Joy


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Bolognese sauce


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Deep-fried Mars bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Freedom Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatorade


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Haggis (On a side note, aren't deep-fried Mars bars and haggis Scottish things?)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ice wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

solasum said:


> Haggis (On a side note, aren't deep-fried Mars bars and haggis Scottish things?)


Yep 
Here's something else Scottish:

Knockando whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

malt liquor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik Chocolate Milk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quince


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Red Bull


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tostada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

venison steak


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xingzi (chinese for apricot)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Apricot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bruschetta


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Chardonnay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dannon Yogurt


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Earthworms (get desperate enough and you might eat 'em)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hash Browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Springs Merlot (wine)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Jack Daniels


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Kefir


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linguini


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Mac n Cheese


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

onion rings


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quahogs


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Roast pig


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Truffles


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vichyssoise


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogourt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero (candy bar)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bosco Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Caviar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dad's Root Beer


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

edible panties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

glodstoppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Doughnuts


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ketchup.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

lasagna


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Moose


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 21, 2009)

noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Pesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Roast beef


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sauerkraut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

ugli fruit


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

vegemite


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Wonder bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaodianxin (chinese for cookies)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinfandel (a variety of red grape)


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baked potato


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fresca


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Garden salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

honey nut cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idaho Potato


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Jellybeans.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Leek salad


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Muffins


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Noodles!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Pizza!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quiche lorraine


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunny D


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ultra slim fast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wendy's Cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiphios (greek for swordfish)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Pulao (a Kashmiri dish)


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Almond brittle


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bananas!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cranberry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumplings


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Easter eggs


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

French Toast!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grilled chicken


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hot coco


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

icees


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mutton


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Nilla wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange chicken


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Popcorn


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Quesadilla


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Radish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sardines


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unleavened bread


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Velveeta cheese


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Wasabi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra Cheese Pizza


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Yogourt


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Zebra Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arugula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blue cheese


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cognac


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Donut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Fishcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

garlic bread


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

hash browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon Pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quaking pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ricotta Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scotch Whiskey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tuna


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ugli (fruit)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wheat bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yoohoo chocolate milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zucchini bread


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Apricot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bean with bacon soup


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Crepe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dirty martini


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Energy drink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frijoles con queso


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Isopure protein shake


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

keish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Labrada Protein Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mussels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella spread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pineapple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso con chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

roast beef


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upside down cake


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty nacho doritos


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bagel


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Beneficial Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fig Newtons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot tamales


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jerk chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Menudo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ouzo


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackers (crackers)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

rats (taste like chicken)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Squid (calamari, tastes like chicken too)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Thin Mints (Girl Scouts ftw?!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Ice Cream


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

V8 drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (a small sardinelike fish found near Spain)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yams


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Zea's Roasted Corn Grits


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

banana pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Alfredo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

daiquiri


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Potato Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled Chicken Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heineken


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Idaho potato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jay Bar (protein supplement)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

kiwi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagne al forno


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Munchies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nitrotech protein shake


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

onion rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Papas Fritas


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Redline (super energy supplement)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

sugar cane


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T*iramisu cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ubriaco cheese


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Veggie burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia Cocktail


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zair


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Apple butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacardi Rum


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Cinnamon rolls!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Double fudge brownie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eclairs


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Fleur de sel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-Nuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Irish cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapenos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kahlua Coffee Liqueur


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moose Tracks Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Natural Peanut Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crepes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rigatoni pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Titan Bars (protein supplement)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ube Balls


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Vanilla beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water Chestnut Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yammit Bars (protein supplement)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Stripe Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^Sounds delicious^

Alfredo Primavera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Green Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jell-O


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kong Bars (protein supplement)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Limburger Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Monster Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringle's Potato Chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadillas con chile piquin


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tecate'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Vodka


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in Manhatten (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yoohoo Drinks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Lemon Muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Buttermilk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Dulce de leche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

french fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorditas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hickory Nut Custard Pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Chocolate Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Knicker Doodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chiffon Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mangos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neapolitan pizza


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi One


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

quart of milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Bull


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sangria (soda pop)


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Toblerone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Cutlet


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xihongshi (chinese for tomato)


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blackberry pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Souffle Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy Drink


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

fig newtons


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grapes (seedless green please)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Instant Oat Meal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam Filled Thumbprint Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Lemon meringue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nabisco Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

olives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peanut Butter (organic)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^whats that?

Raspberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I don't know, you could look it up on google. 

Stew


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tourtiere


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted Pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Sponge Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Walnut Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Dark Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Meringue Pie (sp?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Carrot Salsa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

broccoli casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cytosport Muscle Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos Four Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggo waffles


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Frittata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

halibut chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Isopure Dutch chocolate protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewelled Duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kripsy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon ricotta crepes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mocha latte Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pumpkin pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

rhubarb pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Upside Down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wheat bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si (chinese dish)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeera Pulao


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond Hersheys Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bottled water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dannon Yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Enormous pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Bar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Gummy Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice dots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kong Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipton Tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Promax Bars


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Quiche


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Ravioli


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Turtles, the chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whey Protein Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yummy cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole Red Pepper Aioli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Mexican Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bagels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Coke Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

gummy bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Broiled Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced tea


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Java Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keebler Grahams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Labrada Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

nice slice of cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Ring Beer Battered


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

piece of yummie cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Reman Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

triscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plums


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Vegetables


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi Mi Fen (chinese for tapioca flour)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

y = yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Corn Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple turnovers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

blueberry pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chocolate milk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Macchiato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fajitas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgonzola cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ham and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalepeno Cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mocha Frappuccino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okra


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

piece of cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso molida


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolo's


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

slice of cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugli fruit


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Vimto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Pudding


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yummie cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zimtsterne


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

apple sauce


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Beer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C* heesecake


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

eggs


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

French fries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

glorious cheesecake !


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

hot dogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Mocca Cappuccino


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Java Chip Frappuccino!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Light Coffee Energy Drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Melon Balls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nectarines


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

onions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Krispies


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

spaghetti


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tourtière


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unbaked chocolate cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

VPX NO Shotgun V.3 (energy supplement)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Waffles!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yammit Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Onion Frittata


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

A slice of cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bologna Sandwich


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake 
Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake 
Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

dairy products


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg salad


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

TorLin said:


> Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake
> Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake
> Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake Cheesecake


I'm just guessing, but I think perhaps that you like cheesecake. 

Fromage bleu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Braised Fish


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

instant milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jay Bar Fudge Brownie


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Klondike Bar (and what would you do for it?)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon drop martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muscle Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

neapolitan pizza


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Orangina


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*P*inapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Curry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*R*ashberry cheesecake


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

sake


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Tarts


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

undercooked pork that could kill you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watercress Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

XO2 (energy drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zam Zam Cola


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bush's Grillin' Beans


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos Chilli Heatwave


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

frankfurters


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

gravey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Frappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jumbo shrimp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*K*abobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*eatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O*range Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Q*uiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberry vodka


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*S*trawberry cheesecake. yum


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Russian (cocktail)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*Z*amorano


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All Natural Organic Milk


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Blueberry pie, blueberry pie!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cream of Wheat


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*F*unnel Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gingerbread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*H *ot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Cheese Cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*J *uicy cheeseburger.
yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Corn Pops


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*L *ime cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

mincemeat pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pork Soup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*O *range cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

prune juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackers (crackers)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shrimp scampi


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*T *iramisu cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unsalted pretzels


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Veal parmigiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waldorf salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zitronenherzen (Lemon Hearts)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Beans


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*C *heesecake


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

deep-fried fish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggo Waffles Whole Wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

french onion soup


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Goat cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Piccata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Isopure dutch chocolate protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kong Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Roast


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mozzarella cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Toll House Cookies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

onions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato Soup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rigatoni diavoletti


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Bone Steak BBQ'd


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*U* gli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla rice pudding


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*W.*asabi with sushi = yummie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple turnover yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BLT Sandwich


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dolly Madison Donut Gems


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

EggNog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish 'n' Chips


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

grilled cheese sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hasperat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Raspberry Chocolate Cappuccino


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

jawbreaker, candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lollicup boba milk tea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mac and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

oreo's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pot stickers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

quiche 

i don't know *shrugs*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^googles your friend 

Red Hots (candy)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i know googles my friend


Starwberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tapioca pudding


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vienna sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White chocolate mousse protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Yogurt


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Zoodles


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Apple & caramel dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Chilli Rice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

guess what i am going to say'

*C* - Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Éclair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jack mackerel patties


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Kringle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipton Ice Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Muscle Milk Chocolate Mint Chip (protein shake)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Natural Ice beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oatmeal muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Protein powder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Raisin toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scotch Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tecate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Won Ton Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Pulao


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Apple Baked Custer Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Nuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajitas


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Jalepeno Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Potato Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korova Chocolate Cookies


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mini Turkey Burgers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo Cookie Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

poached salmon with dill sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesdillas with jalapenos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricotta Fritters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

smoothies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Creme Brulee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upland Tupelo (sour gum)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Thins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yam Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zesty italian chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almost Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

braised beef short ribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dumplings and gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Bananas Almandine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guilt Free BLT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot apple cider


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice Cream and Peanut Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meat Balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naan Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Olive Oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panini Caprese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quaker Oat Meal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raisin Tea Cake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toasted Almond Cocktail


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ulchin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable soup


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonton Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

yams with butter and melted mallows on top... yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

zulu nuts


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a slice of Cheesecake !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

broccoli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

donut holes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

eclairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fudge brownies


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

gatoraid and gargonzola beans...?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut with Rice Wine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ice Cubes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jellied pigs feet


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> jellied pigs feet


 <--- that's gross

Kelp.... is that edible? Kool-Aid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loganberry Pie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mooncake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Empanadas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^
Sounds good


Oven roasted jalapeno chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

popcorn opcorn


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Custard Tart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Teasers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unbuttered popcorn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Veal


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

White chocolate cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

yesterday's leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almond roca


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

breakfast burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chimichanga


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doritos


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

eggplant parmasean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fritos Scoops


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Greek salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half & Half


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Fruit Salad with Basil


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Kimchi


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

new york cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreos


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Raspberry cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak Diane


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tartar sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xanthia cocktail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yet not salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeere Waali Chatni


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond chocolate protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buttered popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cake batter milk shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

deviled eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish & Chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ham and cheese omelette


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Icy Pole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewelled Duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Merlot


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Spice Cookies


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

stuffed peppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tortellini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unagi sushi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zucchini


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

A - animal crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cottage cheese


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

green beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Halle Berry Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream cone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno cheese bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kippers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Drips and Drops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

onion rings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quince Hazelnut Stuffing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raisin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon Masala


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Turkey hot shot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

upside down pumpkin cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagyu Beef Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

zucchini again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

applesauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Loaf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

D onuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elderberry Wine


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

F rench Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gazpacho soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Apple Martini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Long Grain Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ocean perch fillets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pork tenderloin!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Chili Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Daiquiri


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Rice Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veal scallopini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Vodka (from france)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoo-hoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

a slice of cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterfinger


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake !


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dessert wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Falafel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honey Bunches of Oats Wannabe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

instant milk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

just a slice of cheesecake


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ketchup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Salad Formigoni


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

pot stickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

quahog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

radishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

scrambled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tomato soup


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegemite sandwich


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Watermelons


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

X-tremely tasty beans.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Youghgurt


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Zebra (roasted)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

A slice of Cheesecake ... yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buttermilk


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

dirty martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Energy Drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

flapjacks


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

G rapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ham and cheese omelette


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jackfruit Fries


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

La Bamba Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kool-Aid Pops
Marshmallow sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^um.. K after L ?!? :sus

Neapolitan Ice Cream Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought it was reversed :duck

Orange Marmalade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pita bread


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Bull


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberry cheesecake


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Tiramisu Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

waffles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangchow Fried Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cider


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberry cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Teppanyaki


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

TorLin said:


> Cheesecake


Sure do like cheesecake don't you?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Dumplings


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Everclear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ginger tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jell-O


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ketchup


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

Lemon drops!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatballs in Mushroom Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle and Ham Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oreo cookie sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ravioli Primavera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

sloppy joes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unsalted nuts


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

vegetarian pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

wagon wheel biscuits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple turnover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakfast Steaks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheddar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Escargot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farazbi Patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ganache


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

heavenly honolulu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

irish cream liqueur


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Join The Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Slush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Nice biscuits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Okay on the Ojay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

potato salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ravioli Primavera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Searing To New Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tuna melt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Under The Maple Treats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vegetable thins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Welcome to Monterey, Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

You Must Be Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zanzibar Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Anytime, Anywhere, Anyplace Pasta Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bush's Grillin' Beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Colonel Mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dusty Olives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggs Insalata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frogmore Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greek Balls of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Glazed Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I-haven't-had-my-coffee-yet-sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jellied consomme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killing F'n Chickens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louisiana Poppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mesquite Bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ok to the ojay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pina Colada


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Quorn meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratatouille with Pasta


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Syrah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shredded wheat


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Toad Licker said:


> shredded wheat


Hey, I already did 'S' with Syrah, a type of red wine. OK, I'll do 'T' then with a brand of fortified bum wine:

Thunderbird


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvety Squash Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaviera (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yo Soup For You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Rosemary-Rye Sticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Any-Which-Way-Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

baked potato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Coleslaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dippin' Dots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Drop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fudgy Chocolate Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good Going Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot buttered rum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Instant Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jambalaya


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mighty Meatballs


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Noodles


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jilted Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^P
Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southwestern Chicken & Rice Stew


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Jack (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXtruded ice cream from a machine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy Yam Casserole


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Zucchini casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bass In Net


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

corn beef and cabbage


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Darjeeling tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

evaporated milk


----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Hash browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Mochaccino


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Jelly


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Kellogs Special K


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Licence to Kielbasa


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Muller rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Orange


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pastel


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

quince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Bavarian Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sardines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

taco salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unfiltered water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veggie pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^looks good.

Whole wheat bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Boiled Blowfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

cottage cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dill-icious Dip


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Egg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fig Bar Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gator on a stick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Heavenly salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream cake


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Loin King, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No-Sufferin' Succotash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

orange julius


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stagg Chili


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugli Chicken with Equally Ugli Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Veggie Pizza Supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice Pecan Waffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

An Apple Today


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg yourself on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Roll-Ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granola Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ham on rye


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

Ice cream :boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jump For Soy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

kettle corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lifetime Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom's Baked Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice-To-Meat-You-Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Dream Punch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple Upside Down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Curry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raisin Bran


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stew For you


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Tartare sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

umeboshi plums


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vegemite Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Walnut Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol Yogurt Protein Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Corn Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel Hair Pasta with Creamy Mushroom Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bacon-Cheese Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

creamed spinach


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Debbie's Date Balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

File Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ham'N Swiss Croissants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Halwa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalepeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellog's Corn Flakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mousse Tutti Fruity


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Olive Cheese Balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pea soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Apple Cranberry Pear Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Pieces


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scrumptious Banana Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Medallions with Orange Teriyaki Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugly Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

very berry frozen yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xmas cookies


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Bruschetta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Coconut Curried Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Cococans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elegant Lemon Cake Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel and Cucumber Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garlic, Cheese, and Nut Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos Rockefeller


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key lime pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon drops


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Melon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutty Cheese Brulee


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Open tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parmesan Scalloped Potatos


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

quart of whole milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Pudding Balls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Shrimp Pate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toasted Coconut Truffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukrainian Meat & Fish Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veal piccata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Weight Watchers Spicy Turkey Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yankee Doodle Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Ricotta Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All-American Egg Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef and Pinto Bean Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caraway Cheese Crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dilled Sole with Almonds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Focaccia Garlic Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garlic-Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Steaks Wrapped in Bacon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Individual Party Pizzas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korean Dipping Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima Bean & Potato Bacon Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Macho Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Bake Chocolate Turnover


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onion Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pumpkin cheese ball


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadilla Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

roast beef sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Screamin' Cinnamon Rolls w/Cream Cheese Frosting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

turkey melt


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Upside down martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vanilla cherry cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Warm 'N Spicy Apple Roly-Poly


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

Xi'an Roujiamo (finely chopped pork stuffed in baked pancake)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Party Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero (candy bar)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^I remember Zero good candy bar.

Angel Of Death Cheese Spread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

California Quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

donut holes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

egg nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glazed Chicken Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham With Beer and Brown Sugar Glaze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewelled Duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kris Kringles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

licorice whips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Meatballs In Chili Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oriental Hamburger Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pan fried tilapia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Cheese Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum-Raisin Zucchini Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Screwdriver Carrot Cake


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vanilla Wafer Crumb Crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (alcohol & coffee drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yorkshire Pudding with Roast Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

buttered popcorn


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Chanterelles


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Danish crumble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Yung


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greek Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haggis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Grilled Tuna


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

jalapeno peppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kookie Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lima beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated Vegetables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Peach Cobbler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onions In Sweet and Sour Sauce


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

Raspberry Swirl Daiquiri


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sensational Brownie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toast with Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unbelievable Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

Very Limy Limeade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-StartBar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All White Meat Meatloaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Potato Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Devils Angel Foodcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Green Risotto


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

fried green tomatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gallery Chocolate Chip Walnut Pie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Haggis


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I Say"Cheesecake"


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jam tart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killer Bread


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Deviled Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

navel oranges


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Apple Cheese Cookies *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

popsicle stick


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Plum pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Chili Con Queso Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberry sorbet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Self-Frosted Chocolate Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tequila sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Upside-Down Pizza Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Chcocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Appetizer Cheese Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Corn Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cheddar and Broccoli Appetizers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Stuffed Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy Cheesy Snack Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajitas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guacomole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash Brown Patties Baked with Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Incredible Jalapeno Cheese Sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jedi Mind Trick (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killier Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Shanks in Lemon Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

M&M Peanut Butter and Chocolate Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut Crusted Pork Tenderloin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Chocolate-Chip Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Blush Cocktail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Fajitas with Pico De Gallo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rolo's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scrumptious Strawberry Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultra Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Walnut Cake with Coffee Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xouba (fish)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yet Another Spontaneous Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zorro (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Orange Spice Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batter Fried Bluegill


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cheese Salami Croissants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito & Chili Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy Chocolate Cream Torte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fudge Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

German Chocolate Brownie Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ice beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Key Lime Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lahori Fish Fry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macadamia nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Bean Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old English Spice Cake with Currant Hard Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Steaks with Pomegranate Gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Spanish Hamburger Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Kidney Beans and Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Self-Frosting Date Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Bone Steak Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

vodka & orange juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wheat Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaonijurou (chinese for veal)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yankee Doodle Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Onion Frittata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Absolutely Deep Dark Chocolate Fudge Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Oysters Florentine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cajun Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devilish Egg Salad Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

East Texas Pecan Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Egg Shark Fin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Green Beans Deluxe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot dogs and chili


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Pot Roast


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa & Pepper Pasta Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated Prawns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor Man's Chop Suey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quacker Jacks - Gloria Pitzer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Devil Franks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Secret Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Caviar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uss Chicago-Style Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veggie meatloaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Walnut Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiphios (swordfish)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Your Basic Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All-American Egg Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana S'Mores


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Candied Pecans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Twinkies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Pancake Rolls with Pork Filling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man's Misery (It's a pie recipe)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Golden Citrus-Raisin Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate-Banana Wontons with Mango Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice Box Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kona Coast Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layered Raspberry Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Meatballs In Chile Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Caramel Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oven Cheese and Spinach Fondue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Fritters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick & Easy Lasagne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Secret Treat Molasses Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

toffee bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultimate Caramel Nut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velveeta Cheese Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

White Cake Supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xmas cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt Tandoori Marinade.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Beans and Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Pie Italian (Crostata Di Mele)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbecued London Broil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caraway Crunches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dutch Oven Pot Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Stick Enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Glazed Chicken Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot and Spicy Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Sausage with Grilled Onions, Peppers, Pineapple and Jalapeno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Juice (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kona Banana Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Pita Pizzas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Pork with Spicy Dipping Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old English Sherry Cheese Puffs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popper Burgers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Mix Cookie Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ravioli Stroganoff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Salmon Cheese Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Spaghetti Supreme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultimate Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

West Indies Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mung Bean Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Basic Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beefy Cowboy Beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caesar For Two


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Mayonnaise Indienne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Milky Way Mousse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gingered Cabbage-Beet Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Imperial 150th Anniversary White Cake Classic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korean Wontons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Barbecue Mexican Style


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Beef Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty B*tch (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oat-Pecan Pralines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planked Trout


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quacker Jacks - Gloria Pitzer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Tofu Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trail Drivers Goulash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unbaked Caramel Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valtrompia Style Pepperoni Cheese Bread


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoo-hoo (drink) :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Shrimp and Vegetable Pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Pecan Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Smokey Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Canadian Cheese Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daiquiri Blossom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Roulade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Figgy Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gourmandise w/ Pine Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese on Rye


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jim Beam and Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kolace Dough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Open Faced Reuben Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parrot Bay Sunset (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quaker's: Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Cod with Cherry Tomatos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Salsa dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thai Squid Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uncle Buck's Currant Jelly Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Warmed Cranberry Brie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X (it's a drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yam Chili (Vegan)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Barley Bulgur Stuffing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Asparagus Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacardi Rootbeer Float


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Cheesy-Os (its a cereal)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drunken Spareribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Endive with Tomato Rosettes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

German Style Barbecued Spareribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Balls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Indian Summer Tomato Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolly Rancher


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kahlua Fudge Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Blueberry Sorbet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Macayo Fajitas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York Super Fudge Chunk Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onion Tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiche Pastry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Cream with Strawberries Romanoff


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scottish Shortbread/Country Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tropical Pineapple Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

U.S. Government Chocolate Chip Units-Official


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Marsala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whole Wheat Sesame Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia Cocktail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yummy Yogurt Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apricot & Cucumber Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Ranch Potato Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Couscous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried green tomatoes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

green tomatoes that are fried


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Haddock


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers with Lemon Butter


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

lemons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milkshakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napa Crab Slaw


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pan Fried Cajun Catfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quay Theow (pasta dish)


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Rusks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total Cereal


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

uranium bombs. lol. no really, 
unions, no..
used gum?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Butter Cookies


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Wonton soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (drink)


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Yakitori


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

apple turnovers


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Banana Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

coke on ice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dill pickles


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Eel sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filberts (nuts)


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Green M&Ms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's Snack Cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian Ice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon Sorbet


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

milkshakes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

Oatmeal


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

paella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Almond Crumb Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Submarine sandwich


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Twizzlers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uncola, the (7up)


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Watermelon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Zots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus with Garlic and Onion


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

bacon


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Cherrios :boogie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

eggs


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

guacamole


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

jalapenos


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Limes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Naan


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

orangeade


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Pineapples


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

qdoba fajitas


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Ratatouille


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

soup


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

taco salad


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

venison


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Watermelon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Xtermination cake!!!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoo Animal crackers


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

avocados


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

beasts of england


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

coca-cola


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

danish


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

espresso


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Fish fingers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hoagie Rolls


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Ice Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Cheese Sticks


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

Kit-Kat bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima Beans


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

mushroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

onion rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pistachio


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Quail


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salmon


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Tzatziki


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whole wheat waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Zuchinni slice (yum)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Crisp


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Banana Smoothie


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Crapes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

donuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eel


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

French toast!!!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garlic Bread


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Hummus


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juice


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

kale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Liquor


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Mustard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

oranges


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Pineapple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Raspberries


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

strawberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three-layer cake


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

upside down cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vanilla cake


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

White truffle delicious pie.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Xanthum Gum - only in its most undiluted form of course.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yak butter - preferably aged in the ground for eight years.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Zoo Surprise Quiche.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Apricots


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

bacalao


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

churros


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

eggs over easy


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

French Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

greasy oreo cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot dogs over easy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Lemon Meringue Pie.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

mango shake


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

nerds


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

orange braised pork loin


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

panna cotta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Que Bueno Pasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ramen soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sherbet and ginger ale punch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

utz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vanilla yogurt


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Ying Yang Yongs - I know the general consensus is to eat them warmed through but I like mine chilled to the core.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zucchini


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Apples


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

baloney


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

citrus fruits


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dill pickles


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

eggs benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

fried rice


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

grilled cheese


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icebox Sugar Cookies


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Khova Egg Pudding


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Land o Lakes butter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

milkshake, chocolate!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Noodles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Pavalova.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

QuickChek Subs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

radishes


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sandwiches


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

tofo


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Upside down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very cheese cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-energy Drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoo Animal Crackers


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Apple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Chocolate cake


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dunkin' Donuts' Iced Coffee


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

eggs, deviled


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fried chicken


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

garlic bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honey and oat cereal


----------



## 82ila (Apr 17, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Jell-O


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

kraft maccaroni and cheese


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Moo Moo's - I like them with extra chocolate sauce.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Orange-banana-strawberry smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pineapple rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ready-to-go deli


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

sandwiches made with hickory smoked turkey


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Tapioca pudding - coconut flavour.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsalted butter :um :lol


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Vegemite sandwich.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Wine gums


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

che*X* mi*X*

*we're on Y :stu*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yummo Chow Mix - a concoction of various honey roasted nuts, choc bits, little muesli clusters and puffed rice.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Zebra cakes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Apple Pie :]


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bacon and Egg Burger.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheesecake


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Diet Coke


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

English Muffins.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Fried onions


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

hot fudge sundae


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Iced VeVo's.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers & Eggs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallows


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Non-Alcoholic beer :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :lol

Orange juice


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Popcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick bread


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

raisins


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Seitan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Udon.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax chocolate laXative


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yammit Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple cake


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Zucchini Bread


love it.

*B*iscotti


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cookies N Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Durian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

fish fingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inji Curry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Jelly Beans!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Limeade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mango


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Noodles!


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Orange


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Peaches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick bread


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ramen mmm...


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Syrah/Shiraz (for you Austrailans...)


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

tiramisu


----------



## jennifer1105 (May 11, 2010)

upside down cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velveeta


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French fries


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Greek food


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chocolate...


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Italian ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalepeno Cheese sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kasha Meatloaf


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old Fashioned Pancakes


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Pineapple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quart of milk


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Rice


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Starburst


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Tropical Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Spicy Chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice & Mushroom Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zoo Animal crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Angelo Pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boston Baked Beans


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cupcakes :3


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fruit salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gingerbread Ice Cream


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Hot Dogs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Icee


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Jianlibao (Chinese soft drink)


----------



## waytoblue (Jun 3, 2010)

Kinder Egg! Mmm.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Lettuce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mole'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Cherry Oat Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oats N More


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadillas Rancheros


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Rice : D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Sushi Roll


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Smoked Salmon Sushi Roll


Mmmm that sounds really good!

tacos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Rum


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

water chestnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-Lax


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Apricot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Corn Soup


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Cactus citrus cranberry compote cobbler


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

dried apricots


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Eggrolls


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Fromage frais


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Grilled Ham N' Cheese


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Haricot Bean soup


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Italian Herbs and Spices Bread (From Subway)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Slaw


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Kiwi


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Lemonade


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestea Iced Tea


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Orange Chicken


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Potato Chips


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Quiche


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Rice Cake


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Spaghettios


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncooked Graham Wafer Squares


----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Veal


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax pills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Your Sundae Best


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Ziti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cider


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Banana Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dill-icious Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy White Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Apple Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Icee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

jujube


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Kiwi


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

Minstrels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutter Butters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal cookie crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut brittle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadillas Rancheros


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Rice Pudding


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uganda Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry smoothie


----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

Wonton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xynomavro Grapes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple crisp


----------



## Dionaea (Dec 16, 2010)

Banana nut muffin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doughnut holes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Beneficial Sandwhich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Nut Chicken


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Hummus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice Cold Water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

K.... Krispy Kreme

look at that double K's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Nacho cheese


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Oreos !!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oreo cookies (WOW! :lol)

Pringles Potato crisps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peach cobbler


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

quesadilla


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radishes


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Syrup


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Triple Chocolate Mousse Torte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Walnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yakitori (Japanese skewered chicken). Man, it's like all people eat here are yogurt and yams...vassup veed dat?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Zombie Cocktail


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Avalanche


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

cookies


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

doughnut


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Escargot


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Fried eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go-Gurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Happy Meal

.....just kidding :lol

Hassenpfeffer


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

kiwi


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

marshmallow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

orange crepes


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Pancake


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

queso dip and chips


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

rum


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

sunflower seeds


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

tangerine


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Unagi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

water (oh the originality)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience energy drink


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zizz Zazz energy drink


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

apple crumble


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

biscuits


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Coke


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Doughnuts


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fresh doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gummi bears


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

hot cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Frappucino


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jelly beans


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

kiwis


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Lemonaide


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

M&M's


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Naan bread


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

oreo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

peach cobbler


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Raspberries


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Soda pop


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

tomato juice


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Upside down cake


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Voss water


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

X buns (Hot)

Trooper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Meringue Pie


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Ziti


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Cinnamon Pie


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Bacon and eggs


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Cinnamon toast crunch


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

Double cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

French Toast


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Grape Juice


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hot dogs


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

krispy kreme doughnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

milkshakes


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Nutella


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oreo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Potatoes o'brien


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)

Quiche.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Roast beef


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet fresh strawbeery torte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tomato Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet red cake


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

white cake


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

xacuti


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

yam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zizz Zazz Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

albacore tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Cherry Shake


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

cookie crisp


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

doughnuts


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

eggplant


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

Hummus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ice Pops


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jujubes


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

kefir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

licorice


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

mayonnaise


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

nutmeg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

popcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiche


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Rigatoni


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sirloin Steak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

turkey


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

vermicelli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watercress


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Xacuti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

young corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zucchini Caserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Cider


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bratwurst


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

chorizo


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

donuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Beneficial Sandwhich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

French Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Good, The


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hamburger


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ice cream sandwhiches


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Jelly toast


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kidney Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

leg of lamb


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Mac' n chesse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nuts - salted :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Orange Juice


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

poppyseed muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Hot Sasuage


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

submarine sandwich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Tang


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

upside down cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

White cake


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

xavier steak


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

yogurt


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

fruit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo pasta


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

bread pudding


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

cucumbers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dilly bar


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

egg and bacon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

farm fresh eggs


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Grape Kool-Aid


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ham sammich


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Ice Cubes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jello


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

KitKat!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lollipops


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Mangos


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

naan bread


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

okra (fried)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

plantain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Chile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sasparilla


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)

Taco


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ube


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vitamin C


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Premium Energy Drink


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Avocados


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bagels


----------



## diomedes (Jul 14, 2011)

Cornbread


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eggs benedict


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Fried rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We skipped D - deviled eggs

G -> goopy eggs :lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ham and Cheese Omelette


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Jammie Dodgers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kettle corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louisiana Poppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Manteca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepsi One


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Beets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southwestern Chicken & Rice Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Teyraki Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Jack (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Red Cake


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Watercress


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Xtreme Energy Drink


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Yams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Fizz


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Acorn squash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

carrots


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Doritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Beneficial Sandwhich


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Funyuns


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Garbanzo beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Bites


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Kiwi


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Lime


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

M&Ms


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Onions!


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Pistachio


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Quesadillas


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

Relish


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Soup!


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Truffles


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugly fruit


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vanilla wafers


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme energy drink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mustard


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef and Pinto Bean Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Alfredo pizza


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Dim Sum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Endive


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gator on a stick


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Kool aid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Nachos


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Oreos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple Mango Smoothie


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

queso


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ramen noodles.


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

skittles


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tortillas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

upside down cake


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Very chocolate cookies


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylitol Yogurt Protein Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt delight


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

asparagus


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

burritos!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Cheesse!


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French fries


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

green beans


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hot chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Jelly beans.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

kahlua


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Lasagne


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Mango


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

nutella


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Orange juice.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Pudding


----------



## kitkatstar1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Roast beef


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

submarine sandwhich


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Trix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsweetened tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vitamins :lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

wheat thins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xylitol protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Zingers


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

A big bowl of Mac and cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bagel


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Crackers.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchildas mexicana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Burger


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

grapes


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Hot pockets


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

iceberg lettuce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellog's Corn Flakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Cheese Balls


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Peaches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesodillas rancheros


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

ramen noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spinach Alfredo Pizza


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tacos


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet red cake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Cooler (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini soda


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Apple juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

baguette bread


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

cupcakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dairy creamer :lol


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

enchiladas


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

fried ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guacamole turkey burger


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

hawaiian pineapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Cheeseburger


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

kettle corn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lemonade


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal raisin cookie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Pot pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quarter pound cheese burger


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Red beans and rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sundae Shake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

vanilla wafers


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

white cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax :lol


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

Yam icecream. (yum)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Fiz Energy mix


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Apple pie.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Cheese Crisps


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Spanish rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chocolate cold


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jelly filled doughnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

key lime pie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

lasagna


----------



## Tekameito (Aug 21, 2011)

Mashed Potato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Non fat ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

pork chops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quick bread


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

raspberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strawberry Marshall field snoothie


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Toast and butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside down martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet Red Cake Ice Cream


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xavier steak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

yogurt ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty chicken salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angel of Death Cheese Spread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Berry Smoothie


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Cheddar


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

I can't believe such a thread exists! Lol.

Dark chocolate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Fish


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Grits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Green Chile Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kookie Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meatballs in Chili Sauce


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Noodle Chicken Soup


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker oats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sirloin steak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tofu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsweetened lemonade


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

watery pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Mango Guava Premium Energy Drink


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Ceasar Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

artichokes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke Zero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dip Cone Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Yung


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fritos Scoops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

green bean casserole


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Grilled Tuna


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

jelly beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killing Freakin Chickens (KFC)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Lil chicken nuggets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mint Chocolate Chip Cheesecake


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nutrigrain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

potato chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso Con Chile


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

rice pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sauage links


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Tuna sandwhich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uncooked fish


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

very delicious pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffles with nutella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-energy sugar free drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zucchini caserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple cider


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cottage cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dilly bar from Dairy Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Green Risotto


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Fish Fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Greasy Mexican Plate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Jelly


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krespy cream donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Alfredo Roll Ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mango guava smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

navel oranges


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pumpkin pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

queso con chile de arbol


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

raspberry sorbet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

tequila sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted pistachios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet red cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Banana Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bean dip :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

chili verde


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

dill pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Green Chile Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Family sized mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Apple Pie 'Ala Mode' Moonshine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hearty Beef Stew


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ice cold milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos del Raton


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key lime pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Shanks in Lemon Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mozzarella cheese sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut Crusted Pork Tenderloin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

oleo'ed toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Grilled Pork Chops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quick bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

Stir Fry! Omnomnom... :>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

V8


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X's energy drink cherry cola blast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Waffles with Orange Honey Syrup


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

_Zack's_ Meat & Potatoes _:um_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Stuffed Potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby corn


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Carrot cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito & Chili Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Catfish Nuggets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Goetta - a Cincinnati thing


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Hotdogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Breakfast Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno pizza


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

knishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leek soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moose Tracks Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crepes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radicchio?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

strawberry ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tilapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

_V__ictoria sponge cake!_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Watermelon Arizona tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow mustard


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

zebra cakes.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Oysters Florentine


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Canned peaches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devilish Egg Salad Sandwiches


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

eggs benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Egg Shark Fin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gin :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot dogs and chili


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Iodine tablets?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemonada


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Marinated tofu.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pimento loaf


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Okonomiyaki.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Prune juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

queso con chile bravo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rhubarb


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

(Oh wow, my bad for thinking O was after P. @[email protected])

Shumai.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kangarabbit said:


> (Oh wow, my bad for thinking O was after P. @[email protected])
> 
> Shumai.


I do it all the time - people post in this thread so quickly sometimes, and then I forget to refresh, then presto, I just added the M entry :lol.

Truffles


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Upside-down pear pudding.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veggie meatloaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whip cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax :lol -> :flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Doodle Cupcakes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Zebra Sausages (ala Vic Reeves)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberry pancakes


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Creme caramel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Twinkies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg salsa sandwhich


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Fried Chicken


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Egg salsa sandwhich


I've never heard of that. Good?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

GameGuy said:


> I've never heard of that. Good?


I just made it up not sure 

Grilled jalapeno chicken sandwhich


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Herring with horseradish


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Icees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Chocolate Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Sticky Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nectar Mango Fruit Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange marmalade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick & Easy Lasagne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Really Easy Mac N Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret Treat Molasses Cookies


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Tangerines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velveeta Cheese Potatoes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in Manhatten (drink)


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Lemon Muffins


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

Alphabet Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

blackberry pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chili cheese fries


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Doritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchilada dinner


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fish taco's


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Guacamole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bread


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam Filled Thumbprint Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Krispy Kremes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Manzana soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle and Ham Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookie dough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

peanut butter cookies


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quaker oat bars.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Serrano Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tahitian Tea (cocktail)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Manzana soda


I have been drinking apple soda from El Paso recently - not bad stuff.

Up, 7 :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Sponge Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffle Cone Sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Dark Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Pasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Berry Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daiquiri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg salad sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fruit pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingered Cabbage-Beet Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Pretzels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno pizza


----------



## GlamorousGal (Nov 10, 2011)

Kit-Kat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon ricotta crepes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mantecoso tortialla wraps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Oreo cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peppermint Chocolate Cheese Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quince Hazelnut Stuffing


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted cashews


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience premium energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam and Turnip Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz fuze energy supplement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Hersheys Chocolate


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Banana Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dannon Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

energy Bar


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Frango mints


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grape Soda Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

halibut chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

iced coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Kashi *


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*lemons*


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Mostacholi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

noodles


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Ostrich eggs*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut brittle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche squares


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rutabaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southwestern Corn and Black Bean Spaghetti


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Tea! Earl Grey is my favorite :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsweetened tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffles rancheros con chile


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax chocolate!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almond milk


----------



## NjoyDfriendZ (Nov 16, 2011)

*Bucatini*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Caramel Pecan Ice Mochacchino


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

DICK (spotted) lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg drop soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

filet mignon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Upside Down Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata rice drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Chai Hot Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jello pudding smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keebler Grahams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna mexicana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Candy Clusters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange Julius


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Rigatoni and rice wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Texas Toast. yum


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Upside down cake


----------



## bettybetty (Sep 3, 2011)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Sour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi Mi Fen (chinese for tapioca flour)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yuengling beer


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cheddar Turnover


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberry buckle


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Carrotcake


----------



## kikiwi (Aug 4, 2010)

dates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy Cheez :lol


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Flan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno bites


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

kidney beans


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

mozzarella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles Alfredo


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Oysters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Raisin Sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

Tacquitos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ugli fruit


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Arancini


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Blueberries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cauliflower


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

egg nog


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Grapefruit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Horseradish sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jalapeño


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

kelloggs frosted flakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lemon drop martini


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

*Minstrels*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Onion Bhajis


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Porridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Molida


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rancheros frijoles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Pesto Pasta


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Turkey Sandwich


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

unsalted chips


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Vienna cake.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Worstenbrood.


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

x-rated flavoured condoms (y do i always get stuck with the x and z dohh)


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Y yogurt


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Zesty pizza?


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

butter (mmmm)


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Crayons


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

Doughnut


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Enchilada


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Frappuccino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grape soda float


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Hot dogs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno cheese sticks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

!

Kebab


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Limonade


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Madras


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Nutella


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quench buster


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Rice Pudding


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Tuna


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Udon Noodles


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Wasabi


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wonton soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Cherry Lime Energy Drink


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yogurt


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Zebra pie .. I haven't tried it but lemme know what its like


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

beer


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Chocolate


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

diet coke. blah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Easter egg


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Frosted Cherrios (sounds good)


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

goanna (australian delicassy)


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Herbal tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Jam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lemon cake


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Mars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

Mints


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Onions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pineapple


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

quails eggs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Raspberries


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Soda


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

tinned tuna


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Ugli fruit


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

Vegetarian Chili


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

White grapes


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Xylocarp


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

yam


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Zebra cakes :yay


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

Apple pie (warm)


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Blue Raspberry Hawaiian Punch


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch (man I love that stuff)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Deviled eggs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Eggless cake


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

French fries


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grape Nuts


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Honey


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ice


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

Jamba Juice!


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Kiwi Fruit


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lipton Ice Tea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Melon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Newton bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo cookie shake


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Pocky


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Ricola


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

Tequila


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Udon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

V8 splash juice (mmm)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Xocolatl


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yoo-hoo


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Avocado


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

banana split


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

cacao


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Dumplings


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggs


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Funnel cake!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Goulash


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hot pockets


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jelly beans


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Ketchup


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lima beans


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Mango


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

noodles


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Orange


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Pomegranate


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Quail eggs


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rice


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Snickers


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Tortillas


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ugli


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

vitamins


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

waffles<3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Xanthan gum


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yucca


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Zebra cake.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Butterscotch.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cheese


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

dolmades


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

eggnog


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fettuccine


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Gummi Bears


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Halibut


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Kiwifruit


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Lager


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Mozzorella cheeeese


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

MmmmM!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Nutterbutter cookies


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Oreos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

ravioli


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Sashimi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

tofu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Unagi


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

vodka


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Wonder bread


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

xigua


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yams


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

zebra cake


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

beets


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Cucumber


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

dragonfruit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Eggnog


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

figs


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

gin


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Haggis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

jello


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

key lime pie


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

meatballs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Oreos


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretzels


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Red velvet cake (ahhh)


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

turkey bacon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Umeboshi plum


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

vodka tonic


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

water


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Xtra hot chill sauce


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yogurt


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Applewood smoked bacon


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Bacon


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*carrots*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Eggplant


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

French Fries


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

gingerbread


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ham


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ice chips


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korova Chocolate Cookies


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

lemonade


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mung beans


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

nuts


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Okonomiyaki


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Pineapple


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Quinoa


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Rice pudding.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Creme Brulee


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i felt that i needed to put a pic of ross here haha


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

white chocolate


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

"X" - the letter in alphabet soup O_O


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Yellow cheese


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

zero fat foods


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Apple sauce


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Bread


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Cake!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Donuts (I had one tonight, banana fritter from Krispy Kreme- yup!)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Energy drinks


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Fritos chips


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Guacamole


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

habaneros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream and Peanut Butter


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

jamaican food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiwi fruit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Lima beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Maraschino cherries


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nachos


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Olives


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

potato chips


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Red velvet cake.... ahhhhhhh......


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Creme Brulee


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ukrainian food


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Vanilla yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

whiskey sour


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yellow bananas


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Zest


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Apple pie


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

brisk


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

ceviche!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

danishes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

eclairs


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Fried Tofu


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Goji berries


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ham


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Ice cream !


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jelly beans


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Kiwifruit


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

limoncello


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Melon


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

New England clam chowder


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Olive


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

pomegranate juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadilla tejano


----------



## Faith012 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Spam


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

toffee


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

uranium- it's food source. I googled i.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Vanilla yogourt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Xango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

yesterday's leftovers


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

almond roca


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

banana


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

clams


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Enchiladas


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Fruit


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

honeycomb


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

iced tea


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Jalapeños


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Kashi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low Fat Cheesy Spinach and Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Milk


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Nachos and cheese


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Oodles of noodles!


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Poptarts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quesadias


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Romano cheese


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

spaghetti


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

toast


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Unicorn meat


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE!
DARN!
Was gonna saw Wasabi for W, but its on V!

Vasiline


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

Water


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chemical X


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yams


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

zoo animal crackers?


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Apple


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chocolate crinkle cookies!! (I made these the other night! YUM!)


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Donairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

flies


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Gyros


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

hot cross buns


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Italian ice


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Jello!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kettle corn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Lemonade


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

marshmallow


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

nachos


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Potato Chips


----------



## Espoir (Apr 22, 2012)

Salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Teasers


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Um... Q and R were left out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheros


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Xavier steak


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

yuengling


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Apple Juice


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Beer


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

cider


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

doughnuts


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

eclair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried rice


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Gatorade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot tamales


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

Italian Ice


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Juice


----------



## LaChocolatine (Apr 23, 2012)

Kitkats


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

Lemon


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Meatloaf


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

noodles


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

oysters


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Parmesan


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

quesadillas *drools


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red hot chili


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet and sour sauce


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

tic tacs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Vietnamese noodles.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

wagon wheels (chocolate biscuits)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

xocolatl


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

yams


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

zappos


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

apricot


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

blueberries


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Coffee :cup


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Donuts (they go great with coffee :b)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg nog...


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Frogs legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

green beans


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Habanero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream cone


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Jalapeno


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

krispy kreme donut :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Menudo


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Noodle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple upside down cake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunflower Seeds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tecate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Urgelia Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

veal scallopini


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Weiner


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-Energy Drink


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Yogurt.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zuccini Alfredo Casserole


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Apple cinnamon nutrigrain bars!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black cherry coke


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Chocolate cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dried fruit


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Eggs


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grapes!


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Hash browns.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jelly filled donut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kit Kat Waffers


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Lasagne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatball Marinara


----------



## J85HUA (Sep 16, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Oatmeal.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Quince paste


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Rum


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Sumol


----------



## sica (Sep 4, 2012)

Toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheros mexicana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme Chocolate Whey Protein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Marinated Chicken Kebabs


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Pie


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Beetroot


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Cookies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Donuts


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Eggplant


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Flapjacks


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Gingerbread


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ice cream sandwhiches


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kiwi flavored soda


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Salad Formigoni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portabella Mushrooms


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roasted almonds


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Tuna & Avocado Roll :nw


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Unsweetened tea


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

veal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylitol protein bar


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yellow M&M's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra Cake mix


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blueberry cheesecake


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^mmmm!

chocolate milk


----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

dairylea dunkers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farazbi Patties


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot cappuccino frappuccino


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno cheese breadsticks


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Kiwi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Meringue Boston Creame Pie


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Milk chocolate


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange Cream Milk Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

pita bread


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Raisin toast


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sprite


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Tacos


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Ube.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagyu Beef Brisket


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xtra tasty cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Zesty tomato sauce


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Breakfast Steaks


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Cobb salad


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Danish


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

eggplant


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

.................French fries............sorry if this is already mentioned...........


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gravy


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hertzoggies.Hhehehehe,south african dish.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Iced coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jamba Juice


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lingonberries


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Mustard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Orange


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Pickles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## MissJacquelineXo (Oct 28, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

unsalted nuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Greasy Burger


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol Protein Bar


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yellow cake mix


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zebra burger


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

angel hair pasta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beef roll


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Danish Whole Wheat Cookies


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Electric eal a la king........nothing came to mind.......


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frogmore Stew


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Gravy on...ice cream. Yum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hollandaise sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

jaffa cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Khaos Energy drink


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Limes


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

monkey bread! Mmmmm


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Pot roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso asadero


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ranch dressing


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunny Delight.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Maple Treats


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Vanilla yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wasa Crackers


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

xanthan gum


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yams!


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apricot conserve


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Ballantine's.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Chocolate log.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dunkin donuts


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Eclairs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

French toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garlic Roasted Tuna with extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

hot buttered rum


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Italian salad dressing


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kalua


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Milk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nougat


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

oyster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pina Colada


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

uke

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Rigatoni pasta?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spaghetti a la italiana


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Twix candy *droooools*


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukranian Rolls


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

vanilla pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon flavored yougurt


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yoğurt


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Zesty salad dressing


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

apricots


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Broccoli


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

Danishes


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

elderberry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fettucine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Going Gumbo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Frappe Mocha


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Iced tea


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krappy Tomato Sauce


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

lime diet coke.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Menudo


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

oranges


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Peaches


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

quesadilla


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Rum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sun dried tomatoes


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thin-crust pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Jack (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vino


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

XO sauce


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zesty salad


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*Blueberries*


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Cherries


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dadelvingers.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

evaporated milk


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

French fries


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

ginger ale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horchata


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ice cream cake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Naan bread. I think it's bread...


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

octopus


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Peaches


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Roast beef


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Boerewors


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chimichangas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Correcting the order, it got messed up.

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thin Sliced Roast Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside down cake


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Veal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheros


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra Large Spinach Alfredo Pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yoohoo Chocolate milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Zazz Energy Mix


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Acorn squash


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Tenders


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Dunkin Donuts (which is gross)


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Egg Sandwich (also gross)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Spanish Rice


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Gatorade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot N Ready to go Burritos


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

ICEE  good stuff..


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Kix cereal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

marmite


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Naked brand juice


----------



## soupbasket (Oct 24, 2012)

pepperidge farm goldfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Wine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sourdough jack cheese burger


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trix cereal


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Upside down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vegetable Oil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Pudding


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yogurt parfait


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Zulu pap.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

artichoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Dip


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

coconut water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daisy Sour Cream


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Egg salad


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Falafel.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ginger Bread Muffins


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indian Curry Chicken


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

jackfruit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kit Kat Ice Cream


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Lemon tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom's Baked Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Cheese Brulee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange Cream Protein shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pizza Chicago Style


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Quail eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Raspberry Cranberry Juice


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Sizzlin' steak.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

T-bone steak


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted tomato sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vanilla Coke Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zero Bars


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Homestyle Chicken


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Cheesy fishies


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Nutella


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

catcharay said:


> Nutella


This is in alphabetical order.



Linlinh said:


> Cheesy fishies


*Danish pastry*


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

eggs


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Fried pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham 'N Swiss Croissants


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Ice


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jello!


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

kaiser roll


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Meringue pie


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay on the Ojay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parmesan Scalloped Potatos


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quaker Oats


----------



## ChangelingGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Raspberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sugar Free Chocolate


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

Toast


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Uhhhmazing tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

white chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtreme Energy Drink with Coffee


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Yoplait yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Almond butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Cheese Crisps


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Elephant crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fettucine Alfredo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Glazed ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jellied eels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lemon cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nectarine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Chicken


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Praline chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Radishes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sarsaparilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toasted Coconut Truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ukrainian Meat & Fish Stew


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Whiskey


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Xanthan Gum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Apple cider


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Baked Alaska


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

carrot cake


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Gyudon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hashbrowns


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Icecream


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kris Kringles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

licorice whips


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Mocha latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutty Fruitcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin cheese ball


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Quinoa salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rigatoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Screwdriver Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsweetened iced tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velveeta Light Reduced Fat Cheese


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Wonderful watermelon


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Xi gua (Chinese watermelon)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artichoke


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Brownies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Couscous


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dandelion and burdock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jewelled Duck


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Kabobs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Malted whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Peach Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onions In Sweet and Sour Sauce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Swirl Daiquiri


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Smores


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tangerine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Uht milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Limy Limeade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Xacuti masala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Smoothie


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

eggplant....eggplant smoothie! Yum!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beetroot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Donuts :'3


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Elixir coffee


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

falafels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallery Chocolate Chip Walnut Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hawaiian pineapple


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jam


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Koala Burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Magnum ice creams


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Nutmeg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oat Blenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popsicle stick


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quail


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Radish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spinach Quiche


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Tamales


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Ultra Slim Fast. 

My mum used to drink these like crazy. :/


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vanilla slice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

zesty lemon chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Cider


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

chicken cordon bleu


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dog food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Cheesy Snack Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Chicken Tenders


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

gingerbread cookies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Horse chestnuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

jellied eels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Leicester red cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minestrone Soup


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Noodles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange rolls


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Porridge


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Quail


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roast beef


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Soup


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

turnip


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Ugly Virgin (It's a cocktail)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle sundae cone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Cool Frost Energy Drink


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Yam fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Spicy Chicken Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese Salami Croissants


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Döner


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Eclairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajitas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

ginger


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Hamburgers


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

icecream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jack Monterrey Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key Lime Cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Sorbet Ice Cream


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mango Lassi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nougat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orowheat Bagels


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

plantains


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

quail eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Kidney Beans and Rice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

shallots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Veal schnitzel


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

watercress


----------



## shyg1rl (Dec 9, 2012)

Xavier soup


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Yahni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Onion Frittata


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Angry Whopper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Oysters Florentine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Char grilled steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danish Pastry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

egg nog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

Granola bars


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Pot Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juicy Chuck Steak


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Grass Tea


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Orange and poppyseed muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Plain Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Refried Beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sesame Chicken


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voss Water


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

xmas cookies


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie (drink)


----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

Apricot


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Budweiser :drunk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cranberry Juice


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Dark chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Citrus Raisin Dip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halibut


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

ice cream


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kona Coast Pizza


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Lemon chicken


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mangos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Caramel Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Optimum Nutrition light Protein Bars


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Pistachio Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quinoa Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Devil Franks


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Sushi. Do I have to get specific? In that case, Sashimi.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Panini


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Udon


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

V8 Splash. Yum.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Cake Supreme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Beans and Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Avocado


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Spicy Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Crunches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daisy Sour Cream


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Egg Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Stick Enchiladas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grilled cheese


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Haggis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indian Curry Chicken


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jellied octopus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kona Coast Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layered Raspberry Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

nothing on toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popper Burgers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Robinsons lemon barley cordial


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorbet


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

Turkey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted cashews


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vegetable soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West Indies Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Mung Bean Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesty Italian Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apricot Preserves


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Corned beef


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

Frog's Legs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gelato (Italian for ice cream)


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Haricot


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

icecream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Gravy


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Lolipop............


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango Salsa


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Smoothie


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Raisins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Scones


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

tofu


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

udon noodles ?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Vegetarian frittata


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zinger KFC Burger!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pecan Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blue berry frost smoothie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daiquiri Blossom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Figgy Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato Ice Cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Honey ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Burgers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jalapeno cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Krispy Creme Donuts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Liverwurst pate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marinated Artichokes


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

NACHOS :b


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oreos mmmmmm


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Pizza!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Toblerone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

skipped V......Vintage wine :lol

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Chili


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple cider


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Banana bread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Delicious chocolate eclair


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Eggs (Boring, I know. I have a major lack of imagination right now.)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Fudge om nom nom ^_^


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Grapes...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hot choclateeeeeeee


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Ice cream!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
Om nom nom lol ^_^ 

ermmm Jelly!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

lol..  Kangaroo!!!


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew  

Lollypop! ^_^


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

lol it's actually not that bad!! ermmm m&ms...


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Well ive seen "im a celebrity get me out of here" So i've been put off kangaroo for life ^_^ lol. 

noodles!!! (Think I might make those for dinner)


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha, Don't they usually eat kangaroo penis or something like that!! (I can see why you'd be put off) mmm noodles I might make those myself


----------



## Barry23 (Dec 18, 2012)

onion rings!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I am not going near that one post with a ten-foot pole :lol

Potato chips


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Cream with Strawberries Romanoff


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberries


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U.S. Government Chocolate Chip Units-Official


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Barry23 said:


> Haha, Don't they usually eat kangaroo penis or something like that!! (I can see why you'd be put off) mmm noodles I might make those myself


Ewwwww lol XD but yeah they do ^_^

Vinatage wine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffer peanut butter cookie


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

xmas pudding.

'cmon! X is a hard one!!' lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Creme Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Casserole


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple juice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bananas (in pajamas!)


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Carrot juice  (ew) lol ^_^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Delicious Red Candy Apple


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Easter eggggss!! om nom nom ^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Green beans


----------



## Nibbler (Nov 5, 2010)

Haggis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

KitKat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Macaroni


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Nori


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Pigs in a blanket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso de asadero (Mexican Cheese)


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Roast beef sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spumoni Ice Cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

ugli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Butter Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziti Pasta


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Angel Hair Pasta x


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bacon!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

E coli 

I mean.......eggplant parmesan.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Guacamole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's Snack Cakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

M&M's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo's


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Pepsi


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

^ YUM *drools*

Ranch dressing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Total Cereal


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

udon noodle soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Butter Cookies


----------



## voyageuse (Jan 19, 2013)

wakame


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Xigua


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

yakisoba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesta Crackers


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple galette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Ranch Potato Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)

Dim sum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg Drop Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fettucine Alfredo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Garibaldi biscuits


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

hot pockets!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Klondike Bar


----------



## panda67 (Jun 21, 2012)

Loch Ness Monster cocktai


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macaroons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Oreos.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Prunes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

Rice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Steamed fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tempura Chicken


----------



## Hekate (Jan 25, 2013)

Ugli fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veggie Burger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiphios (swordfish)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zesty lemon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artichoke Dip


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Braised lamb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coca Cola


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Deer meat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg drop soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish fingers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greek Yogurt


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

jackfruit (dunno what it is but it was on Chopped!)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Muscle Sandwhich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## offtheheezay (Feb 3, 2013)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Curry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radicchio


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sauerkraut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tarts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukrainian Rolls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Waffles.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Crisp Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal killer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Danish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

French toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guac and Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

nutella


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omelete


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quavers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

raisin bran


----------



## Jeffyll and Hyde (Jan 16, 2013)

Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

*Tomato Basil Soup*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla ice cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ziti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apricots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberries


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enchilidas a la Mexicana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

hearth-baked pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irish Stew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jubilee, Cherries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Corn Pops


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Linguini


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Milk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Navel Oranges


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Oranges


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

pizza


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Chile


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Savory chicken breast


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Teramisu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Applesauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blu Pom Energy drink


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dumplings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggplant surprise


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Fried Chicken!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ganache


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icebox Sugar Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jalapeno cheddar cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lemonade


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Malteasers! UK maltballs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pavlova


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quiche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhubarb


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

tropical smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very cheese cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffer crunch bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylitol gum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zingers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

baked asparagus


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Chocolate truffles


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Donkey steaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs benedict


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Grapefruit


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

hamburger


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Icing.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack mackerel patties


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

kebabs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella fudge cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Peppermint tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Real cheesy macaroni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tilapia fillets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Victoria sponge cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yellow bananas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini squash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Donuts


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Eggnog


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Filet Mignon


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gingerbread Man


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chocolate


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jelly doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers & Eggs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Licorice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macaroon*s*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

nachos


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

orange juice


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

pizza


----------



## crimewave (Mar 5, 2013)

quiche


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

ravioli


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Sausages!


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Turtles (I guess you could eat them)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nachos


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Mangos


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nuts.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Onion Rings


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

papaya


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Rhubarb.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upland Tupelo (sour gum)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veggie Burger


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Walnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylifresh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yukon Gold Potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Artichoke


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bulgogi


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Duck


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Eggs !


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Frappé


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Grasshoppers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata (Mexican Rice Drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

jalapenos


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Squares


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mozzarella Cheese sticks


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nectarine


----------



## WakeMeUp (Feb 3, 2013)

Orange


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

people


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raisin Tea Cake


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Toenail Clippings


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

Udon


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

vanilla cupcake with caramel frosting.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnuts


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

eXtra seasoning on chips.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yakisoba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziz Zazz


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Avocado


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

coconut juice


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled Smoky Salmon


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I don't like things that are alphabetical. God, I really hate that. How people have to have their rules and stuff. Who decided that P should come after O. I think it's ridiculous. I really do. Why do we have such silly rules. What difference does it make what order the alphabet comes in. This really makes me mad, it really does. Makes me want to punch the wall. Or at least wag my finger at it in a menacing way.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halibut


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mousse


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Noodles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

pomegranate


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

quark cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

red velvet cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

V8


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Whiting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alfredo Angelo Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Alfredo Angelo Pizza


mmmm..theres a Italian reasturant where I live that has the chicken angelo alfredo pizza its delicious but kind of expensive..

Bakery fresh french bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cornbread


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dill pickles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

filet mignon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Halibut


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jianlibao (Chinese soft drink)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

kiwifruit


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Lemon sole fillets


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

Milkshake.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Nachos


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Ostrich Burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Papaya


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quesadilla


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raspberry Ice Tea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tortellini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvety mashed potatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnuts


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xacuti masala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ziti*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Blueberry pie*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Devil's Food Cake*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eclair


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

flapjack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Ham N' Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hollandaise Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italian Sausage


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jalapeño


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lemonade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Omelette


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pralines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Reuben sandwich*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stir-Fry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Tangerine*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncooked Graham Wafer Squares


----------



## Tallis (Mar 16, 2013)

Venison


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

White chocolate Hershey kisses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra hot hotsauce


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yams


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Zabaglione


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Angel hair pasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Butter cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Christmas pudding


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

drambuie


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French onion soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grape cranberry juice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hummus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Icee


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jambalaya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kale


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lobster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mostaccioli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

navel oranges


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pineapple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Stuffed Olives


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Rhubarb*


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

sufferin sucatashhhh


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spinach Souffle


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Turnip Greens


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Junket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz zazz energy drink mix


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Broccoli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cabbage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Earl Grey tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Greek yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jamaican Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manicotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

omelette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Panini


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

quahog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Strawberry Shortcake*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Talapia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Urgelia Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Waldorf salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt smoothie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artichoke Dip


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Baba Ganoush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caesar Salad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

deep-dish pizza


----------



## Purplerainx (Sep 27, 2012)

Elbow macaroni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Dip


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gala Apple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honeydew


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*ICEE*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*King cobra*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Latkes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Marshmallows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naval Oranges


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

orange chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

quiche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Reuben Sandwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sirloin Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Truffles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Umbrella fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

water cress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt Parfait


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zachary Chocolate creme drops


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cherry Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Decadent Chocolate Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eating salad salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garlic chicken asiago


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

honeydew melon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italian Ice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

jelly doughnut


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

London broil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minestrone Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New England clam chowder


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Noodles.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Onion Rings


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

peanut butter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ranch dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Urgelia Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voss water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wendys ultimate cheesebuger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

yellow cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesty Tomato Bisque


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Arugula


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blackened Salmon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dirty Rice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

eggplant parmigiana


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Flan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hamburger


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Ice cream cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

jumbo shrimp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Krispy Creme Donuts


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Limburger Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Melba Toast


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

neopolitan ice cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Julius


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pacific Salmon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rice Krispies cereal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Smores


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tiramisu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsweetened Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vermicelli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xacuti masala


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yoplait Yogurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ziti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Brussels sprouts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cauliflower


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

deep fried chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

fig newtons


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garlic Mashed Potatoes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hot dogs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jerusalem artichoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

KFC


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macaroons


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nasi-Goreng


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreos


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Quinoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raspberries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Saltine crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Udon Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water


----------



## pkore1015 (Mar 22, 2013)

Xinomavro Grapes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

avocado


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Banana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Curry Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dumplings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grilled Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hot Fudge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

jerk chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kit-Kat Bar


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

lemon margarine pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> lemon margarine pie


Do they really make it out of margarine?

Oh....you mean "lemon meringue"

marshmallow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naan bread


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Octopus sushi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pecan Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Reuben Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stuffed Bell Peppers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tacos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ugali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xom tum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Squash


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zesty Italian Dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ambrosia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bran Muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Corn Beef Hash


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dirty Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg-Foo Young


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hungarian Goulash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jamoca Shake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lemon Pound Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monte Cristo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Provolone Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queso


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

red cabbage


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sharksfin Dumpling


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tortellini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Red Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Water Chestnuts


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xavier Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

zesty salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Antipasto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Blackened Salmon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crimini Mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling tea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Earl Grey Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fondue


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Irish Stew


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

jack rabbit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kumquats


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madeleines


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Navel Oranges


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Scones


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Philly Cheese Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queen Olives


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Russian salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spumoni


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Torta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Venison


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellow rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Parmigana


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

alfredo sauce


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bok Choy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chile Relleno


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

dirty rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French fries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Halibut


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jersey potatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi Fruit Cake


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mango


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

Nachos dripping with cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pastrami Dip


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Salisbury steak*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tabuli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Umbrella fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Bean Pound Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

whipped cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yakitori


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zingers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Almond Joy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Butterfinger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cappucino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dolce La Leche


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Goulash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hummus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kimchi Fried Rice


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

lemon bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mac & Cheese


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

nectarines


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oranges


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pears


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

quince jam


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Raisin Bran


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shish Kabobs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Texas Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ugali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Valencia oranges


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xavier steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ziti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asian Pear


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Basil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Danish pastry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Endive


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French Dressing


----------



## Hematite (Apr 2, 2013)

General Tso's chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hawaiian pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jellybeans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Klondike Bar


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Lo Mein (Chinatown Style)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango Salsa


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Noodles


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Orange cream ice cream bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach cobbler


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

roast beef


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sirloin Steak


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

tap water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

can we name brands? Utz potato chips


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Water Chestnut


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xtreme Candy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellow Squash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zagnut Candy Bar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Angel Hair Pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beef Wellington


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Caesar salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver Omelette


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Eggnog


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Flapjacks


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

granola bar


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Hash cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Cheeseburger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ladyfingers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Moon Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutterbutter Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Oreo Cookies*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portabella Mushrooms


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Queen scallop*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raisin Toast


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Snickers*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Truffles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Umeboshi plums*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veggie Burger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Watermelon*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Yellow Squash*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Apple juice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Bacon burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Cheese Crisps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dim Sum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eggplant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Vanilla Latte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

General Tao's chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haagen Daz Ice Cream


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lamb Chops


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Navy Bean Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pina Colada Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa noodles


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ricotta cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

tangerine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ulgi Fruit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vienna sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt Parfait


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albacore Tuna


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Blackened Salmon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cobb Salad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

deviled eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Garlic Roast Chicken


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

HushPuppy


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian Dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jackfruit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Life Cereal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Monkey Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans Gumbo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

queen scallop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toast and butter


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ugly virgin cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wontons


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Xerem de Fiesta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

ZERO bar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Strudel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Croissant


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Denver omelette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Habenero Peppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jelly Babies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kielbasa


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

lemonade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mandarin Oranges


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*New England Clam Chowder*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oven Roasted Vegetables


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pittsburgh Wedding Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sierra Mist


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Tofu furai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsweetened lemonade


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

Vanilla pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Pesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyience Mango Guava Premium Energy Drink


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zachary Chocolate Creme Drops


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Alaskan King Crab


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bananas Foster


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dove Chocolate


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

empanadas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ginger snaps


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Irish Coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kielbasa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Minestrone Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

orange chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Poached Eggs


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

quiche


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

******* potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauage links


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tortellini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbelievable Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vermicelli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Pesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zinfandel wine


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

Absinthe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Crème brûlée


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Divinity


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eskimo Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Grasshopper pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Wings


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnathan Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key lime pie


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Nougat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pork Chops


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesadillas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Roast Beef


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Swiss Steak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tortillas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

xavier steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zingers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Crisp


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

blackberry jelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coconut Cream Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

dumplings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggnog


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goulash


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Haribo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos del Raton


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manicotti


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Okra Curry


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Pineapple Juice


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quince


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rosemary Garlic Potatoes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

syracuse salt potatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ugli fruit


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Victoria sponge cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Curry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Artichoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biscotti


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Catfish Filets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon Pear


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Eels with rosemary oil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Egg Shark Fin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

German Chocolate Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Habenero Peppers


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Irish coffee


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Jalapeno peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa & Pepper Pasta Sauce


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Lumpia


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Mongoose on toast


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

New England clam chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pimento loaf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

queso blanco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Bacon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

U-No Candy Bar


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

veal parmigiana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Xtreme hot sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra cakes


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Alfalfa sprouts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baked Alaska


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Crépes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danish Pastry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Eggplant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fondue


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Greek yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hummus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iced Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lobster Newburg


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Moonpie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oxtail soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pate


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Quince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Stock Cubes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside-down pear pudding


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Violets (parma)


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Watermelons


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Xanthan gum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Curry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Artichoke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blondies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dates


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Escargot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flautas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*German pancake*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Randomdood13 (Dec 10, 2012)

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Jack Daniel's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Limburger Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manicotti


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Panini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesadillas


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Rotini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Salisbury Steak


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Tortillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Caramel Nut Brownies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

Xylitol-sweetened gum.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yass Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asian Pear


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Bartlett Pear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Collard Greens


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Doughnuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fondue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Haddock Mornay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Breakfast Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Bread


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lingonberries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Monkey Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Naan Bread


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Orange Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Quinoa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Salmon en croute


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tahitian Tea (cocktail)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ugali


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wagyu Steak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

xanthan gum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

zwieback


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Baklava*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eclairs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Fried Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gorgonzola Cheese


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hot Fudge Sundae


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Jerk chicken with rice & peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kahlua Fudge Brownies


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

Licorice sticks


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Mussels steamed with cider & bacon


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Noodles ^___^


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Okra


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pineapple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

romaine lettuce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scallops


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tilapia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Velveeta cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Won Ton Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X (it's a drink)


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pie and my jug of water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zebra Cake


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

asparagus soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Ranch Potato Salad


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

Chips


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

damson plum preserves


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Earl Grey teacakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gorgonzola


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honey Dew Melon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnathan Apples


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kumquat


----------



## WhatBITW (Jan 26, 2013)

Lemongrass tea.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Sorbet


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

mahi mahi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Oysters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Poached Pears


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

queso fresco


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rainier Cherries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Strawberries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Burger


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Umbrella fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Victoria Plum


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

white rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zingers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Almond Joy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Banana Pudding


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheesecake!!!


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Dirt Cups


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

fried chicken


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Goats cheese rolled on breadcrumbs and ground almonds


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

jack and coke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Lemonade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madeleines


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Julius


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

pears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rigatoni and rice wine


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Salami


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Toast


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Sour


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellow Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zeppoli


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Apple Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Banana Bread


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Cole Slaw


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Escargot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frappuccino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

paris744 said:


> Frappuccino




Ginger Ale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Jello.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

kimchi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lox


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marinated Artichokes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nutmeg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Lace Cookies


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Pears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quail In Spicy Curry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ranch Dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sweet Potato Fries


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tabasco Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

vanilla milkshake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Pesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

yogurt


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zander with duck egg, asparagus and crayfish


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

apple juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Chinese cabbage*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dates


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Edam cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fruit Cocktail


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Gouda cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hash Browns


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Indian Curry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jumbo Soft Pretzels


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

King crab


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Langostino


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

macaroni salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Octopus, cannellini beans and mustia ricotta


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

pabst blue ribbon


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Queso


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

red bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stew


----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

Tuna Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Nuts


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Vinaigrette


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

water


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

xango juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Almond Roca


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Beer


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

Califlower


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dijon Pear


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Elderflower vodka babas


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

falafel


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Grenadine


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

heineken


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Icecream !!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kimchi


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

London Broil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marmalade


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Otter Pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistachios


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quail skewers with sweet-and-sour coriander carrots.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Root Beer Float


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Unadon


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Vegetable curry with coriander flatbreads


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

watercress


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Xian on the beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Lemon Muffins


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Aloo Gobi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Babka


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

cranberry juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

frappuccino


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ganache


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hotcakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamba Juice


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

kumquat


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Leeks


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

mashed potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newton bars


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oatcakes


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

Pasta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry vodka


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Snapple


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

tiramisu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Urgelia Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Venison


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Walleye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yellowfin Tuna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesty Roma Chicken & Shrimp


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Apple Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bananas Foster


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*cantaloupe*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dates


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

egg salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

granola bars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced tea


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Jerk Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Corn Pops


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Lamb kebab


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Matzo ball soup


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Nigiri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo cookie shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panna cotta


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rugelach


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Spanakopita


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Tortellini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Vanilla-roasted clementines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi with sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Yam


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Zinfandel Wine


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Almond pudding with lime syrup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BLT Sandwich


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Caesar Salad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dunkaccino


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Egg foo young


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fritters


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Gushers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hash browns


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Italian Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaiser roll


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Louisiana Pasta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

malted milk balls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pecan Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

quiche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rhubarb Pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Sirloin Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tenderloin Tips


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Watercress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Yams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Braised Short Ribs


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Chicken Nuggets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dove Chocolate Bar


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

earl grey tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

farm fresh egg


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Gouda cheese


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hot dog.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Irish Coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key lime pie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Maple Syrup


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Necco wafers


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Oyster mushroom and shallot tart with sunblush tomato purée.


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

Pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick bread


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Rainbow trout Grenobloise


----------



## Gabriele (Jun 9, 2013)

Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taquitos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weight Watchers Spicy Turkey Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Yoghurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Pulao


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Albacore Tuna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blackened Salmon


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

*Carrot Cake*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

eclair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

gumbo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Fudge Sundae


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Iced Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jumbo Pretzel


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

key lime pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Poppy Scones


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Mint Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans Gumbo


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Okra


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prosciutto


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Quaker oats


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roasted Chicken


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Salmon Cakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tuna Melt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi plum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Bean Cheesecake


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Steak


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yellow lentil soup with spiced doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Acai Green Tea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Broccoli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caesar Salad


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Drop Soup


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

French Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Graham Crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chile con queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jelly filled doughnuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madelines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orzo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Apple Cranberry Pear Muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Creme Brulee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udon Noodles


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Vineggar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Xperimental food (microwave) , still there are many chinese foods that start with that letter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zulu nuts


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Almonds


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

cabbage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dragon Fruit


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Edamame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Gums


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indian Chicken Curry


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Jambalaya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New Orleans Gumbo


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Oyster Stew !


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Pie


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Quesadillas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Strudel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Udon


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas pudding


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate milk


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

fungi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Pineapple Kabobs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Espresso Mint Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korova Chocolate Cookies


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Mostaccioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Empanadas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadilla Tejano


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Peppered Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sugar Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unbuttered popcorn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

white chocolate protein truffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol high protein bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday's leftovers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zero Calorie Spring Water


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Banana cream pie flavored fat free yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dried fruit nut trail mix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

everything salad salad


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Fried Oreos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half & Half


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Bite Burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lots O'Meat Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Oregano


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Peanuts


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Quavers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry and Almond Shortbread Thumbprints


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sesame Chicken


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Tzatziki Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Veal Cutlets


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Water chestnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yammit bars (protein bars)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeere Waali Chatni


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond cherry fudge sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baked Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cobb Salad


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dried Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fried Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icy Pole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kit kat protein shake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Mock Apple Pie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Spice Cookies


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Potatoes!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tofu


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

veggieburger


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wontons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Herb Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asian Pear


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black Cherry Sparkling Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Florentine Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Devils food cake protein cookies


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Ezekiel bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Glazed Mahi Mahi


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

High Tea


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

India pale ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp and Andouille Sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Chicken in Balsamic Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato Latkes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Quinoa (not sure of the spelling)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Spicy Tabasco Sauce


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Seitan


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Utter Fat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagyu Beef Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam and Turnip Stew with Mini-Biscuits


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

apple dumpling


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biscotti


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Carrot cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver Omelette


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Eccles cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hash Browns (done crispy)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Strawberry Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa with Brussels Sprouts in Mustard Cream Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna Mexicana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean perch fillets


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Chili Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spicy Garlic Lime Chicken


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Taco Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Rice Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy mac n cheese


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wasabi Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Vodka (from france)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Avocados


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheddar Deviled Eggs


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cucumber Sandwiches


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Divinity Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg and Sausage Casserole


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

Frikandel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic-Lemon Double Stuffed Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata Chocolate Milk Shake


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jam Filled Butter Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon mousse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macaroons


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onion ring teriyaki burger


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa and Black Beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

roma tomatoe salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Tortellini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka Royal Cosmopolitan


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Walnuts


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

Xavier steak


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Yummy Gummy Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Yogurt Multigrain Muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Buckwheat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coconut Shrimp


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Donuts!!!!!!!!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Egg Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hot Chamomile Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ICE sparkling water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Bite cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kalua Pig in a Slow Cooker


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Molasses Sugar Cookies


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Salad Formigoni


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Peanut Butter Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roasted Garlic parmesan chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Oatmeal Breakfast Smoothie


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Tempura. Shrimp tempura to be exact.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unscrambled devil egg food sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer crunch protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylitol protein bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow sponge bob birthday cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Apple pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baked Alaska


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicken Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Delicious Black Bean Burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gin & Tonic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaiian Chicken Kabobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno cheesesticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi and Mango Tartlets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Meringue Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marinated Grilled Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never ending burgers


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Olives that are green


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pizza rigatoni macaroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Stir-Fry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ready made burritos monterrey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Layer Tortilla Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Packet Slow Cooker Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unwrapped green chile tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viennese Crescent Holiday Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Waffles with Nutella King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylitol protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt-Marinated Chicken Kebabs with Aleppo Pepper


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zucchini Chips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Albacore


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Banana Bread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

cupcakes


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Dutch Coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Flan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gnocchi


----------



## MargStone (Jun 25, 2014)

Heineken


----------



## psychotoxic (Aug 5, 2014)

Icing


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Jambalaya~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kahlua Pumpkin Spice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lentils and Rice with Fried Onions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mozzarella Sticks Fiesta


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Nachos with chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Skin Colored Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plum Custard Kuchen


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Roasted potatoes.


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Salmon Burgers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Watermelon Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond pistachio ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon-Mango Pulled Pork


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Dim Sum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg in a Boat


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Chicken with Orzo Noodles


----------



## Zxcvbnm987 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hershey chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jellied consomme


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Kitsune Udon


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Lima Beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mississippi Mud Ice cream Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

optimum nutrition casein protein shake milk chocolate


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pork chops which have been stuffed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rump steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet 'n' Hot Glazed Salmon


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tangerines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncola, The (7-Up)


----------



## KittenGoneWild (May 12, 2013)

Veal


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaviera (cocktail)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Rosemary-Rye Sticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond Mlik


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Baby corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dorito loco tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elegant Orzo with Wilted Spinach and Pine Nuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Crullers


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearty Halibut Chowder


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Indian Pale Ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya Pot Pie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

King crab legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Square Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

M&m Cookies home made


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Toll House Cookies


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pesto Chicken Florentine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesadilla


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Roasted Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Shooters :drunk


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


damn i remember you posting that back in 2008. anyways back to the thread.

very berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sounds about right. 

Watermelon and Blue Cheese Salad


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Xtra cheesy Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yams


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

zucchini bread


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butter Chickpea Curry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Calamari rings breaded


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Tomato Bruschetta


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Eel pie


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Foie gras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Grilled Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Frappe Mocha


mmm, I want this thread. :duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No eating my thread! :kma

Jack Daniel’s Manhattan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krispy kreme glazed donuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marinated Grilled Shrimp


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Naan bread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Pecan French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peppered chuck sirloin steak


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Quesadilla with chicken and cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red delicious apple smoothie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Smoked salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside down pumpkin cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vanilla Wafer Cookie crunch bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

X-mas cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zip Fiz Energy drink


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

beer battered chicken strips


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calamari


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Durian fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Flounder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Garlic Shrimp Scampi


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Honey roasted peanuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jumbo shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa with Peppers and Potatoes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Limburger cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Marsala Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella Moccha Frappe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oktapodi Toursi (Pickled Octopus)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pastrami Rigatoni salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet n Sour Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terrific Turkey Chili


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted nut trail mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vine spinach


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wafflecone


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

X-cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra South African Curry Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Cashew Rice Pilaf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacon cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

California Grilled Veggie Sandwich


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruity Curry Chicken Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granola Bar crunch parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Bone Chowder


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

romaine lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack mackerel patties


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kippers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Ravioli with Crabmeat Cream Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo Mint chocolate shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peppered Shrimp Alfredo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quaker chocolate chip oatmeal cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

smooth dark chocolate pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato and Mozzarella Bites


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsweetened green Iced tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvety white cream cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo spinach pizza


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Banana wafer pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty martini


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Emmental cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Veggie Loaf


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Goats milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Black Trailblazer


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalepeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Krispy Kreme donut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lime Cherry Blast sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mexican Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella Sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Pecan French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peachs N Cream smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quart of milk


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ravioli


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

Sugar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Medallions with Orange Teriyaki Sauce


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ukrainian cabbage rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very berry frozen yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas cookies


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yule Chocolate Log


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zebra cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple fritter


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Bourbon cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Tikka Masala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablos, Los (Italian Hot sauce)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg and Cheese Puffs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried chicken strips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Cherry Blossom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage and Peppers with Penne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapenos Rockefeller


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kettle Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagne Verdi al Forno


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Macaroni And Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella mocha frappe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oyster and Artichoke Soup


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Parsnips


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince jam ( jelly)


----------



## PurpleGage (Oct 2, 2014)

ranch dressing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salad salad taco salad


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

tortilla chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted crackers n dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal piccata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wavy potato chips sour cream n cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yo yo egg drop soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra cake galore


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Advocaat . ( alcoholic drink made with egg yolk...... yuck!)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bran Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Club Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Danish cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frosted cinnamon roll cake


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Grant's Scotch Whisky


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hotdogs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cream mudd sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya With Shrimp


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jelly ( jam)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Dipping Sauce


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lemon meringue pie.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Monte Cristo Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nuts and Berries Martini


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pastrami Sandwich


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Quesadillas


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vinaigrette salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate and Cranberry Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero (candy bar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brownie Chocolate Chip Cheesecake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

choc chip cookie ( 3 x ''c'' )


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Diam Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fruitcake.....


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grandmas fantastic banana nut bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage with Farfalle and Broccoli Rabe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jacket potato


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon cookies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

mint sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Peach Cobbler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Poboys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Rye bread


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sour dough


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Tiramisu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^woah, both put down the same thing lol.

Udon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Bean Pound Cake


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi gua (Chinese watermelon)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cognac


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Disaronno


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Easter egg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

egg and mayonnaise sandwich ( yuck)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frijoles Con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grandmas classic fruitcake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

hummus


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jägermeister


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Krabby Patty


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Lima beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mocha Chocolate Chip Banana Muffins


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mississippi mud pies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Olives


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Glazed Scones


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

raspberry jam


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Salted Peanuts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plums


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Victory Ale [Batemans]


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

xtreme (chewits)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yams (sweet potatoes)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Doritos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried green tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot chocolate


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Ice tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lime Cordial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mussels Marinara di Amore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Apple Cheese Cookies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pringles


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

sausages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toast with Butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

wasabi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience X-Energy Drink


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Apricots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazilian Black Bean Stew


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Stuffed Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg beneficial sandwhiches


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fried shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granola bar parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Fish Tacos with Guacamole Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Jelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Loganberry


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Moon grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut Crusted Pork Tenderloin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oven roasted turkey breast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pimms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fajitas with Pico De Gallo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^^mmm I want some of that stuff...

Back to the thread:

Readily available home made authenitc burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sopapilla Cheesecake Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Virgin (cocktail)


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

vegetable soup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Cake with Coffee Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xmas Trifle


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yellow cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Spicy Chicken Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Primavera chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

baklava


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Chocolate Cream Torte


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

fajitas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grapes


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hazelnut liquer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italian Wedding Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucky Charms


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango Salsa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nectarine Mango Nectar Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old English Spice Cake with Currant Hard Sauce


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Parmesan cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso asadero de jalapeno


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

raspberry jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Saffron Risotto


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tiramisu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

vodka


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaonijurou (chinese for veal)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yam pumpkin pecan pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Onion Frittata


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple fritters.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bonbons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

candy corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Double fudge chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fruit gourmet salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Halal meat


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Italian Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa & Pepper Pasta Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna ala Mexicana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moose Tracks Ice Cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Orange Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Terriyaki spicy chicken egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvety red cheesecake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Whiskey ( yuck)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Cookie Cake batter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow mustard corn dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie (drink)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef Tips and Noodles


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dip N Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Pancake Rolls with Pork Filling


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Citrus Raisin Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juicy pears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kalamata Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layered Raspberry Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinara spicy hot sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Grilled Pork Chops


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince jam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tangerines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very pumpkin spice latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle dip double fudge cone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in Manhatten (drink)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yule log


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Orange Streusel Coffee Cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banana fritters


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cinnamon buns


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Guacamole steak burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate-Banana Wontons with Mango Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream low fat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Monjayaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Caramel Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal and raisin protein powder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popper Burgers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quaker Oatmeal Chocolate chip


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Root beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spicy Salmon with Caramelized Onions


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tater tots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upside Down Martini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Veal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles ranchceros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Beans and Rice


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Advocaat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Candy Canes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Danish pastry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg mexican benefical sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Stick Enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled xtra cheese sandwhiches


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Haggis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Inverted sugar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack Fruit


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Kiwi banana smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

lemon madeira cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Molten Lava Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty B*tch (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Tapenade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pardon the interruption (drink)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Quesadillas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberry linzer tart


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tortilla chips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alphabetically, you might want to have

*S*alsa

first 


KILOBRAVO said:


> Tortilla chips


Then

*U*pside-down cake for dessert :lol.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vegetable quiche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water chestnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

yellow zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Pasta


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple Cider


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

crumb cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Denver Omelette


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Escarole and bean soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

guacamole


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Hummus


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Icey water.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

new england clam chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Faced Reuben Sandwiches


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Raspberry jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

strawberry jam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valtrompia Style Pepperoni Cheese Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer crunch protein bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra Large Cheese alfredo pizza


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Yellow squash casserole


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple-Pork Burgers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked home made fish n chips


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Coconut Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Delicious red velvet cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Nog :banana


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fudge Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good New Orleans Creole Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Summer Tomato Salad


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Juicy Fruit Gum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiwi fruit


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lychees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parrot Bay Sunset (drink)


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Quaker's cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Cream with Strawberries Romanoff


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Snowball Cocktail. ( Advocatt, lemonade and lime juice)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thai Squid Salad


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Marsala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Xtra cheese and pepperoni pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zucchini, mushrooms and onions pan fried in olive oil with salt and pepper.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Black beans


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cucumber sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchilada dinner plate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Upside Down Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^interesting....

honey cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Jalapeno cheddar biscuits.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

King prawn salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Blueberry Sorbet


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Monkey Bread


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

New England clam chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange Madeira Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

red wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Teacakes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Uncle Ben's Broccoli and Cheddar Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Xavier soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Zesty pasta salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon and Cheddar Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Carrot cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Nog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Humbugs


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ice Cream


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Jelly Beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Drop Martini


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Mini Pizzas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nougat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crepes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

quesadilla


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raisins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Bone Steak Burger


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Upside -down pudding


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vimto


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Wotsits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra cheese pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Martini


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Breadsticks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cauliflower


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Bananas Almandine


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Granola Bars


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Hummus


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jalapeno peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lollipops


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Martini


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Nuts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

oregano


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Peaches


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Almond Crumb Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spumoni


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Torta


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Unabomber (mixed drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Watermelon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra whipped cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yam ( sweet potato)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Cranberry juice


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Daikon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man's Misery (It's a pie recipe)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Gingerbread Man Cookies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Hot cross buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Pot Roast


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Mince pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Bake Chocolate Turnover


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raspberry Ice Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Sausage Jambalaya


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Tacquitos


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Udon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Walkers Pork Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoo-hoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Amaretto


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Baked ziti


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cashews


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ddeokbokki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot and Spicy Shrimp


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Kale With Roasted Peppers and Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

McNuggets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Dream Punch


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Penne


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Devil Franks


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Spaghetti with meatballs


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Tequilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Frappuccino


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

White wine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

xylitol gum


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zitronenherzen (Lemon Hearts)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple Fritters


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Banana Smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dutch Oven Pot Roast


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

ebi nigiri sushi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Frappuccino


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

jelly


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Kitsune udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Barbecue Mexican Style


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Morgan Spiced


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nestle Hot Cocoa Mix


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pumpkin Pie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Queso dip


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Rabbit casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Veggie Pizza


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wild mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Yellow Cake Mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zampone with Potatoes and Balsamic Mustard Vinaigrette


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Apple Turnover


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

banana fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Alfredo Pasta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East Texas Pecan Cake


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Falooda!


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Guacamole


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Hot Chocolate


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Inarizushi


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jalapeno pepper pizza


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

K Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minestrone Soup


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

nabeyaki udon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pavlova with Lemon Curd and Berries


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Scallops


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Tortellini with Italian sausage and mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetable fried rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon Smoothie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Xtra large cheese pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zeera Pulao


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Asparagus


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheese Twists


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Famous Amos Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guacamole & Chips


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hazelnut coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Raspberry Chocolate Cappuccino


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jalapeño peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Loganberries


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Marble Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Onion Bhajis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pineapple with cheese


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Vodka


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tortillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vinaigrette salad


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

White chocolate


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Xinomavro Grapes

(google it if you think I made it up)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole Red Pepper Aioli


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Apple pie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Celery


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Drambuie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greek Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Broiled Salmon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Icing Sugar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers & Eggs


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mushroom Pork Chops


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal muffins


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quavers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Teriyaki chicken and rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonton Poppers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Mustard


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Banana Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Findus Crispy Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream soda


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jumbo butterfly shrimp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mini Turkey Burgers


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Olive Oil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricotta Fritters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snickers Ice Cream Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

toast


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

utterly delectable milk chocolate


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Virgin olive oil drizzled over baked shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x-tra strong mints...... ( its the only thing ever with ''x'' i can think of LOL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow jelly beans


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Zatarain's shrimp alfredo TV dinner things


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Bread and butter pudding


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Carrot cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumplings and gravy


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Eggs and steak


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grated Cheese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Iced peach green tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

jalapeno pepper pizza


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipton Tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackers (crackers)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

radishes


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsweetened tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice & Mushroom Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra cheesy pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Chicken Curry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Armageddon cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blue cheese salad dressing


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

cranberry juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut holes


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Elephant meat


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fruit punch


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instant milk uke


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tuna fish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kimchi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lentils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nerds candy


----------



## rockiscool (Jun 23, 2014)

Oreo's cookie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas on the BBQ


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rumba Cake


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Scrambled eggs with cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

truffles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

upside-down cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vinegar and salt on chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

wasabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yazoo Milkshake


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Zucchini bread. Yum.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artichoke Hearts


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Braised short ribs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cauliflower


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dundee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Parmigiana


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

Funions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goldfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut with Creamy Garlic and Herb Sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream soda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jonathan Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marmalade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestea Iced Tea


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Oreo cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Quesadillas


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Risotto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Squash


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

turnip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Veal parmesan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra spicy salsa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Cling Peaches


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zucchini bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asparagus tips


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

BEER!


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

candy cane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs with Candied Bacon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg foo young


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flounder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and cheese omelette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Kraft macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Roasted Eggplant-Ricotta Filling


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

marzipan cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pork Soup


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

orange drink


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

queso dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Burger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Thins


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wasabi Peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xynomavro Grapes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## blur0se (Dec 11, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

ButterMilk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chimichanga


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

EggNog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Beans with Almonds and Caramelized Shallots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Green Tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Juice from an orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kipper and Tomato Bake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

manicotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naan Bread


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Juice from an orange


mmmmmm I am craving for that!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

O- Orange a la Duck (LOL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panini Caprese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Custard Tart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Triple Chocolate Mousse Torte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wafer thin belgian chocolate bisquits.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yam. ( sweet potato)


----------



## Night Man (Jan 15, 2015)

Zagnut candy bar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brûlée


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Carpet bag steak with potatoes and black olives.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Own Deviled Eggs, The


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flambéd Steak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gazpacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon cookies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mint choc 'n' chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ocean perch fillets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Chili Casserole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nutmeg


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

orange juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Runner (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shiitake Mushrooms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Rice Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zapples


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Artichoke dip


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

Banana pancakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elderberry Wine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Grilled shrimp kabobs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New York Cheesecake


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Omelette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetable soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

xylitol-sweetened gum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

blueberry pancakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cranberry bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Cheeseburger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gazpacho Soup


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Halloumi cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lime


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

meatballs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesadilla


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ravioli


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Satsuma oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teriyaki Salmon Stir Fry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsalted cashews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegemite Sandwich


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Vodka (from france)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bist


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Cider


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Earth Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Bananas Almandine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gala Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Mini Marshmallows


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ice cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Jelly


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loganberry Pie


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Manicotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle and Ham Casserole


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Red Peppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

squash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tomato Basil Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

walnuts


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Xtra cheesy pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Bell Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zulu Corn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bottled Water


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cranberry cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eclair


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

French toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Liqueur


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Jumbo Shrimp


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mountain Dew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queso Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ravioli Primavera


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Udon Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Thins


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

Waffles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Twisted Citrus


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow lemonade


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bush's Grillin' Beans


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Chips. ( potato )


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Honey glazed ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jellied Consomme


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

key lime pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Louisiana Poppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macadamia Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Orange juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

peanut butter


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Rhubarb Crumble


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Spaghetti


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Veal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaviera (cocktail)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

yummy fried chicken (lol)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziz Fuzz energy drink mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Brown Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cranberry Swirl Coffee Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^yum!

dried apricots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg-Mushroom Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Gyro sandwich


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hummus


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jalapeno poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oreo cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rotisserie Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sloe Gin Fizz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tea


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velvet Red Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Grapes


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zitronenherzen (Lemon Hearts)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corned Beef and Cabbage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dried figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Figgy Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Golden Oreos


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Horseradish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Cone


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jelly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kimson


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madeleines


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nutella


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tenderloin alla Napoli


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince jam.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

radish


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Strawberries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turducken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia Cocktail


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Zabaglione


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pie Muffins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry pancakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cannoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Stuffed Oreos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg nog


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fried Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape juice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Instant milk uke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

kiwi fruits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Roast


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Mozzarella sticks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nectarines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rose Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sherbet


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

T-bone steak


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

upside -down pudding


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Victoria sponge cake!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Sour


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra yummy cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Almonds


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Banana


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fajitas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grapefruit


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inji Curry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jinter


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Shanks in Lemon Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omission Lager


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Prosecco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ranch dressing


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Salsa


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

tzatziki


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

veal parmesan


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Whiskey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra Irish soda bread for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra cakes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apricot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Dip


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Corn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dragon fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

English Muffin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruit cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hot Dog


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Iced caramel macchiato


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Maraschino Cherries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oakshire Watershed India Pale Ale


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Potato Chips


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak and Eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

turnips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Veggie Burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yams ( sweet potatoes)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini squash


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple fritters


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Burritos


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Chips & Coke


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

green beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horchata


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinder Eggs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lime juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Pears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberry jelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Tostadas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pecans


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Venison


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

White Grape Juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X0qwdcaa


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yoghurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple Crumble


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bananas Foster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

diet coke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot chocolate with mini marshmallows


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Iced Buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom's Baked Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Negoa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oshinko (Japanese pickle)


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Passion fruit soufflés


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Redcurrant Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Sushi Roll


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

upside down pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetable tempura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Truffle


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra chocolate sauce


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

^ :lol

Yoghurt


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zucchini bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple juice


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Banana


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Cock au vin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

durians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargot uke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

frappuccino


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Grape soda


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage Soup with Tortellini


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Jumbo butterfly shrimp


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Kale Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Quik


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oglava


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

prunes


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quince Jam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Frittata


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuna salad sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unsweetened snapple iced tea


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Very delicious pepperoni pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (alcohol & coffee drink)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yams ( sweet potato)


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Zatarain's red beans and rice


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Apricot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Covered Cherry Cookies


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Deviled eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Jersey Royal potatoes


----------



## VicChic20 (Apr 5, 2015)

Mushrooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nectarine


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orange


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ranch dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sierra Mist


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

upside down pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Pudding with Banana Slices and Nilla Waffers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Yellow lentil soup


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

zucchini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple strudel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Shrimp


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Doctor Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Green Risotto


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fountain drinks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Graham Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Garlic Chicken Wings


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Iced caramel latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Java


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Banana Pineapple Orange Smoothie


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navel Oranges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jelly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quince Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice Wild Grape


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey con chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetarian chili


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Artichoke and Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms


That sounds delicious, now I am hungry, lol

Baguette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal Killer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dairy Product


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

French toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Steamed Fish


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hot Dog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Jumbelia. Probably spelled wrong.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macaroons


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nut & Honey Crunch Cereal


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Oysters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Cheesecake Tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X Kosmic Cola


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Crème brûlée


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Chicken salad tropicana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Apple Pie 'Ala Mode' Moonshine


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

chicken kiev, roast potato and sweetcorn mmm yummy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caramel Macchiato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno ultimate colossal burger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lahori Fish Fry


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mostaccioli


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nukra


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Orange


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pineapple


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

seltzer


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tea


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

Tofu


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Whiskey Punch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangchow Fried Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini bread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple sauce


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled eggs :evil


----------



## feel me now (Dec 9, 2014)

Oreos.

I'm on a *****ing diet.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Deviled eggs :evil


Espresso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frappuccino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

grape


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hash Brown Potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellog's Corn Flakes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Minestrone Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutty Bar


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pimento Loaf


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raisins


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strawberry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Telish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

upside down cake


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vinegar on chips.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylifresh gum (I have a feeling this is going to be used a lot).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Doodle Cupcakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra cakes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Almonds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

beans


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut holes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Whiskey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jellybeans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lima Beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Misk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Bean Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pringles Sour Cream & Onion


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage gravy over biscuits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tiramisu


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Udon noodles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

vodka :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chicken Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eggs benedict


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fritters...... of the banana kind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gnocchi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Harder Apple Firebomb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nachos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quiche


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice and beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

super salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Almonds


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-start bar


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yam ( sweet potato)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra animal crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

beer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dill pickle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

French Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

green salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

iced cappuccino


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jelly beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

key lime pie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mostaccioli


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Noodles (Drunken)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pepper


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Beans and Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Pita Melts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Wild Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum :yay


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini squash


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity (May 11, 2015)

chocolate cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

egg cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fried tofu


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

grape juice


----------



## ZebraHearts (Feb 26, 2015)

Hamburgers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniels


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mango Salsa


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Oranges


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Pizza


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rigatoni with Italian Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Spumoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very scrumptious cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra salty pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini salad


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Apple sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Danish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Roll


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gouda Cheese


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hot Dog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jelly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lettuce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Meyer Lemon Bar


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Potato


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quiche


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

soda


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Taco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Berry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veggie Burger


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

xtra hot cheetos


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Yams ( sweet potatoes)


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

fillet steak


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Yams ( sweet potatoes)


Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Parmigiana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Buttermilk pancakes


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cantaloupe


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dry London Gin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eggplant parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ginger snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Stuffed Chicken Breasts


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Iced Tea


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Stew with Sherry and Mushrooms


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Meatloaf


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nectarines


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Olives


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pastry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

Rainbow trout!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Stuffed Shells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ultra Light Michelob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very stuffed jalapeno bites


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Whisky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylifresh gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays leftovers :kma


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zucchini, Fried


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Muffins


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beef Sandwich (Italian)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cinnamon buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danish Pastry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eclairs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fudge


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

goat cheese


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hash Brown Potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello pudding


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

kiwi Fruits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Milk


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nut Crusted Salmon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Olives


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quay Theow (pasta dish)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango :drunk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tea


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Underwood Devilled Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow squash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Avocado


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Borscht


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Danish Coffee Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

French Toast


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

hamburglar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

iced coffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiwi fruit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mozzarella Grilled Cheese


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Orange Crush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick N Ready home made burritos


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Reserve Alloy Series BLK Berry


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tandoori Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Vindaloo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watercress


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Xtra Premium Energy Drink


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Yoghurt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zuccini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Brie


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Celery


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

dumplings


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fritters


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Garlic


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hash browns


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jelly beans


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ketchup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lemon juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mustard


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Orange


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Plums


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rhubarb


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Squash


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Truffles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Veal cutlets


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyience Cherry Lime Energy Drink


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ did you make that up ? LOL 

Yams. ( sweet potatoes)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple Juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Boneless Spare Ribs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Corn


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Deviled eggs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Enchilada


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French toast


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gravy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Halva


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jello


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ketchup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Leeks


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mayonnaise


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nectarine


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Onions


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pulled pork


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Queso


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Rice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Spaghetti


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tortellini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ultrapasteurized milk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

V8 juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Xouba


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yams


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ziti


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apricot


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Banana bread


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Cake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Devil Dogs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Espresso


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frappuccino


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Guacamole


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Heath bar


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Icee


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Juicy Juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

---- it's 100% juice!!

Kellogg's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Marshmallow sundae


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nectarines


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Olives


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Peanuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quaker oatmeal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Reese's peanut butter cups


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Schnapps


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tea


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Uncle Ben's Rice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vinegar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wine


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xigua


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yellow rice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Broccoli


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Celery


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Dried apples


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Egg creams


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fries


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Goya beans


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hot sauce


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jellybeans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kale chips


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lettuce


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Muffin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nuts


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oats


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Potato chips


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Raisins


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Swedish fish


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tuna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Veal Cutlets


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-energy Drink


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Buttered Noodles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chocolate chips


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Eggs over easy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fig newtons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Bread


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

hard boiled eggs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice cream


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jumbo Fried Shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lemon meringue pie.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

mojitos


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Nabisco Chips Ahoy Cookies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oreo milkshake


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pan Seared Salmon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam and Turnip Stew


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Banana


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Chopped Spinach


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Danish


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Egg Rolls


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Fries


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Granola


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Hawaiian Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Jello


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi strawberry juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Licorice


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Mango Sorbet


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nectarines


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oscar Mayer hot dogs


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Pringles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Rice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Salad


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Taco


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Undercooked meat


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Veal


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Wheat bread


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xacuti


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yellow cake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ziti


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Apple cider donuts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Bagel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on ice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dill pickles


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Fruit juice


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Grapes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hamburgers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ice cubes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Junior Mints


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Kellogg's


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Lox


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Maple syrup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nougat


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Olive


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Porridge


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quinoa


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Radishes


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strawberry


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Tarts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Usal


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Venison


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yankee Doodle Cupcakes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zingers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Baked Mostaccioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruit cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jelly Doughnut


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Kiwi fruits


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

marzipan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

oyster crackers


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Peanut brittle


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quisp cereal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Honey Queen


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Teriakki chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vienna Beef Hot Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken Kabobs


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Broiled Whitefish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chilled Asian Noodle Salad


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchilada Pie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Cheddar Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Havarti cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Cinnamon Chai Tea Latte


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Jujubes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kit Katt protein shake


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw this one being used in this thread once....I lost it :haha

Nugget, Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde English 800


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pretzels


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quick bread


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rye Bread & Ham Sandwich


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Three-layer cake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Almond Milk


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

apple cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef Bourguignon


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg beneficial sandwhich salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half & Half


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Iced mocha latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kahlua


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lime juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

melon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nestle Crunch bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadilla Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Tortillas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Splash


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Pudding.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini bread


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Candy Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inca Berries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

knock out energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Pound Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Non-Alcoholic Beer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orzo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pumpkin Pie ice cream shake


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Salami


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tarragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua New York Cherry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

White Tavern Whiskey (The Hustler - 1961)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Herb Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

artichoke hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Banana Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cantaloupe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eggplant parmesan


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fish Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp and Green Bean Salad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Honey-Comb cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kellogs cereal bar parfait


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lollipops


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mallomars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella icecream protein shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange marmalade


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pixy Stix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Eggs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

rhubarb squares


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled Eggs with Smoked Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey bacon BLT


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unsalted peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffer crunch protein bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xstart High Protein Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yummy bacon Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alfredo angelo xtra stuffed pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Potato Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dagwood sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Rice


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Graham Crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno super nacho


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna Mas Macho Meatballs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Spaghetti


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal cookie bars


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

potato chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadilla Rancheros


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ramen Noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

steak peppered sirloin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukranian hot rolls


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Vanilla shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles americanos


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Xingzi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yorkshire sauce glazed ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra cake mix


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Almonds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blackforrest ham sandwhiches


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Double fudge stuffed oreos


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fettucine alfredo rigatoni


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Homemade gourmet pizza


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ketchup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lime sherbet milk shake


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Meringue


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nachos


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Onions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pizza


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberries


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strawberries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

turnips


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Unsalted butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

velvet cake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Watermelon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xanthan Gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow M&M's


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Apple


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheese colossal burger blt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escargots A La Fettucini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried chicken breasts


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Mini Marshmallows


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Irish soda bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello pudding chocolate mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade tea rojo energy drink


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Mustard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nacho grande ala italiana


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Olives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pistachio almond ice cream shake


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Pudding


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strawberry milkshake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Verjuice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon orange sundae


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippy Zucchini Pasta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Apple Jacks cereal


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Biscuit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crepes with Spinach, Bacon and Mushroom Filling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Ginger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham With Cherry-Orange Glaze


----------



## Jeremiahgirl (Apr 4, 2015)

Waffles with strawberries 😛


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas cookie dough


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Yellow lemons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty potato salad


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bottled Water


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Crackers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dill pickles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg roll pasta


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Fried chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grapes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata pastel de tres leches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian ice


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Jellybeans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

kimchi


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Walnut Chocolate Brownies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol Gum


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Herb Casserole


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Bread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dutch Eggnog ( Advocaat)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

El diablo ultimate colossal cheeseburger


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Fennel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape diet soda pop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollandaise sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced mocha frappe


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasmine tea


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

kiwi


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M Milkshake


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Noodles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

okra


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Peach


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quesadillas nancho grande


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Sliced apples


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tangerines


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Urine (less than 1% ammonia)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Frappuccino


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow pudding cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra-shaped animal crackers


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Alcoholic beverages


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Can of flavored water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dried fruit trail mix


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Beneficial salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Hookah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Imitation Crab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kebab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low Fat Cheesy Spinach and Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madeleines


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

potato chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

queso ranch dip cheese sticks


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

ranch dressing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Uncle Ben's rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vegetable spinach alfredo colossal pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon-Mint Margaritas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zucchini
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Banana Bread


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

^ ha that's what I am having tonight for dinner

Donuts


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Eyeballs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried chicken steak salsa


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

Guacamole


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jammie Dodgers


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Lime Soda


----------



## 9JoeJoe (Dec 6, 2014)

Mac N Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango :drunk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Smoked salmon


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Taramasalata


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Rain (drink)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Whale (meat)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yellowfin Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zinfandel Wine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Almafi Coast

i didnt quite eat Italy lol

Anchovies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

berry blast smoothie


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Chinese stir fry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Double rich chocolate protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evaporated Milk


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fried Catfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

humble tuna sandwhiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Starburst Fruit Chews


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

this is abc....

ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jacked energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King Crab Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Malt Loaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pringles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Rockstar (energy drink)



Toad Licker said:


> Quantum Theory (cocktail)


That must be one badass drink!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I've never had one so I wouldn't know. It does have a cool name though. 

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

tomatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velveeta mac n cheese casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer chocolate vanilla crunch protein cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Yams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberry Crepes


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Chocolate Soufflé


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Drambuie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Fruit Cocktail


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Gingerbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Bone Chowder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Juice


----------



## Rupert Giles (Dec 22, 2012)

Kit-Kat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimchi Fried Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Maltesers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orangina


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pizza rigatoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Teacakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Simply Go-Gurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Chicken ALfredo pasta salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baked Alaska


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

clam chowder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dairy Queen Blizzard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Goats Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Glazed Ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Italian Lemon Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ketchup with home made fries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Liver


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mandarin Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella Sandwhiches


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Paprika


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sirloin Lean Peppered steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Empanadas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very scrumtous pecan pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Yucca fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Battered Halibut


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Cilantro


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Donut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fudge


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guacamole


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Horchata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Mocca Chocolate Mint


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Jasmine tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kentucky fried chicken stuffed bowls


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Lemon drizzle cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mozzarella stick party packs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Bonanza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

pomegranate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quencher horchata rice drink


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Swiss Cheese


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tilapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vine-ripened tomatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walnut banana nut bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xstart Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow squash casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Buttered Pasta


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cadburys Twirl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Double decker sandwich.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggo Waffles Mexicanos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Granola Bar Parfait


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Honey


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Italian Salad Dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna mas macho meatballls


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

milk chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Omlette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pop Tarts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Raspberry Coulis


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stromboli


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tuna Melt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ukrainian Meat & Fish Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very delicious ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Egg Nog Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zizz Zaz energy drink mix


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Apple


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banana Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chimichanga el monterrey XXL Burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

French Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns and Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ICE Sparkling water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Juicy Red Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellog's Corn Flakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

meatballs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rainbow Sherbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Velvet orange cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Steak


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yan Yan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Chips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chocolate Fudge Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Brownies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eggplant Pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Goulash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Haggis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Irish Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lavender Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neopolitan ice cream


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

orange


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pink grapefruit squash


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## j4y22 (Aug 4, 2015)

Shots shots shots shots shots :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Taco


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Chili


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watercress


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXtra Cheese pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zucchini squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Turnovers


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

banana bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diet RIte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Colorado


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Frog legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gatorade Glacier Freeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Habanero sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Grilled Tuna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

Meat balls


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Nutella 😛


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ritz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Subway sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voss Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi gua (Chinese watermelon)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bread & Butter Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cannoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Stuffed Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

English Muffin


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fried Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Ale


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Herbal Tablets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Halwa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon tart wafer cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nut Crusted Pork Tenderloin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Cookie dough


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Phò 😛


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Fajitas with Pico De Gallo


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Ribs marinated with newmans bbq sauce. Yummy. Specifically short ribs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sounds good 

Toast with Butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yankee doodle tuna casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Carrot Cake


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Calamari 😋😋


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito & Chili Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fried chicken


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Gatorade


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

heavy cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Juniper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Shanks in Lemon Sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

meat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nugget, Chicken :haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde English 800


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarter Pounder with Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Risotto


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stir Fry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very delicious mexican italian spaghetti


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaonijurou (chinese for veal)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Stuffed Potatoes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

brioche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Club Sandwich


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Deviled ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Empanada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flapjacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza Pockets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Kidney Beans & Rice


----------



## MAlinka (Sep 3, 2015)

hard one...Umeboshi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You skipped a couple letters. :kma

Vodka and Orange Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon sugar free energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creamed Spinach


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

devil's food cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Egg Shark Fin


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Gravy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hard Boiled Eggs


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Korma


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Peanut Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Root Beer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sirloin Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Walnut Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-Men cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zapp Lolly


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Arugula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barbecued London Broil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

creme horns


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

English Cheddar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hazelnut Cappuccino


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Iced Tea


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kiwi Strawberry Snapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Mojito


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Julius


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Pina Colada


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Quinces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Russian Omelet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Two-Step (tequila drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Meatballs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Beans and Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Chicken angelo Pizza


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bombay Sapphire


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

donut supreme cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elderflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Not in reverse :b

Hot and Spicy Shrimp


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Gravy


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

kale chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marinara sauce


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

nougat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oat meal supreme protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planked Trout


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zots


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apples


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Green Risotto


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Potato Salad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korean Style Sub sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Profiteroles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adam's Cherry Wheat


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Tortellini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plums


----------



## robertdexter (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice thread similarly gets start with fruits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Shrimp and Vegetable Pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Breakfast Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Daquiri


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Eggplant


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Fig Newtons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Tuna English Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Summer Tomato Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno stuffed cheese balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kahlua Cream Soda


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

man this thread is going to make me fat 




Lasagna Mexican Stuffed Poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Well then, stop eating it! :kma

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Portabello Mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Diablo Chile Pepper


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

San Miguel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tecate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfried Green Tomatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very greasy cheese burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wonton Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yoplait Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Chowder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Fritter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Ranch Potato Salad


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

curly fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fettuccine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Upside Down Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hazelnut Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Pumpkin Latte


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jello


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Molten Lava Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nacho grande a la italiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Ring Beer Battered


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Queso Asadero Cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rowntrees Fruit Pastilles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

swiss steak chicken fingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey bacon jalapeno stuffed poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Broccoli and Cheddar Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy mac n cheese


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

Captain crunch.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Was suppose to start with a W. 

Xstart bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams with Toasted Spice Rub


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apricot and Tequila Glazed Turkey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caramel Apples


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

dragon fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Nog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French Garlic Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Salmon with Lime Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chocolate mousse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Americano


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Japanese Orange Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Long Jalapeno Cheese burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nuts Macadamia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crepes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Butter Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wafer crunch protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Chicken Curry


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beetroot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chili peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Elephant Ears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Bananas Almandine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape tomatos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash browns and eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Jalfreezi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Liquor


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meat Ball hoagie roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Onion Ring Colossal Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Quizno's subs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Almond Crumb Cake


----------



## Abbeh (Jul 23, 2015)

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

Tomato and chicken sour soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow squash casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bread Roll


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Ciabatta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dos Equis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fritata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot peach tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lingonberries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Melon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pistachios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Raisin Rice Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

S'mores


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Tanqueray & Tonic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

United Chocolate Bar


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Xigua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Zingers (chocolate)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boneless Spare Ribs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Caramac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dove Dark Chocolate Ice cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg Fu Yung


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Snickers Candy Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Toastie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Liqueur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julep, Mint


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Harder Apple Firebomb


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nerds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oven Baked Crispy Panko Onion Rings


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Papa John's Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ravioli


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Swedish Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Chili


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xyience Cherry Lime Energy Drink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yoo-Hoo


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Baklava


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danish Pastry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Focaccia Bread


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Godiva chocolates


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haslet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ovaltine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pancetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

relleno burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon French Toast Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Burger


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Uncooked Sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Waffle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience energy shot mango guava


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yolk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra cake party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pecan Pie


----------



## Strange Infatuation (Sep 21, 2015)

Biscuit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal killer malt o meal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## Scaredypanda (Oct 4, 2015)

Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fudge Brownies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Guinea Fowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Jelly donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krabby Patty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

marshmallow sundae


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Faced Reuben Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Parmesan Chicken Fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rigatoni pasta Isabella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Rhubarb Custard Pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Twix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ulli Stew


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Venison stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinomavro Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zanahoria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple-Pork Burgers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brussels sprouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cognac


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good New Orleans Creole Gumbo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juicy Fruit Gum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Krave cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange fruit bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parrot Bay Sunset (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Swordfish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey con chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyz vegetable soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt-covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole Red Pepper Aioli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

artichoke dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazilian Black Bean Stew


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape juice


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Hot pea soup!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

Jerk Chicken :O :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lorna Doone Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mas Macho Meatball Marinara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pavlova with Lemon Curd and Berries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Pita Melt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi with Sushi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays Leftover Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty and spicy rigatoni crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple-Pork Burgers


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Bubblegum ice cream.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablos Chile Con Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ferrero Rocher Chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Fried Shrimp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

king prawns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Bolognese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Malted milkballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo Thins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peanut butter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queso Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radicchio


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tuna Pasta Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Popcorn


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Velveeta cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Xavier Soup...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Smoothie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Stripe Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Barbecue Sauce


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg beneficial salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gruyere Cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham Salad


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keystone Light Beer :lol :drunk

I don't drink, but I guess that is a brand.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Alfredo Roll Ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican Italian Spaghetti


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Quiche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## hellollama (Aug 12, 2015)

Tamale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra Slim Fast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonton Poppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xiaolongbao


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Youtiao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple fritters cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Daiquiri


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dove Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fetuccine alfredo chicken angelo pizza rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

ham sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced oatmeal cookie oreo shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

KFC Triple Crunch Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna al Forno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macadamia Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Candy Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peach Cream Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ratatouiile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Turkey Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

V8 Juice


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

Veggie burger?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Waffles Blueberry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthor's Pants (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumplings and Gravy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Lager


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot cakes wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Tea


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Ketchup Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipton Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mello Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo Peppermint cookie milk shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pigs in a Blanket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick N Easy mac and beef N Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Somerset Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tuna casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viennetta ice cream dessert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Water


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

XTZ Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken Kabobs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Big Ten Gingerale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chilled Asian Noodle Salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Devils Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchilada Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Citrus Raisin Dip


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham & mushroom mascarpone pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Pot Roast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno cheese sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Krispy Kreme Apple Fritter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Milk chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pickle relish


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Quesadillas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Roses 'Chocolates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sandwich cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

T-Bone Steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate laxative.

It works, okay? Some people are trying to get regular!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow M&M's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zagnut candy bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Club Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggplant parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farazbi Patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hotcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inca Berries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julep, mint


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Kellogg's Frosted Flakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Primavera cheese ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Stuffed with Cornbread and Andouille Dressing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red chile quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tip Top Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua New York Cherry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Xochitl Tortilla Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday's leftovers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biscotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Crunches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

falafel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Heath bar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Jello Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lollipops


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

maple syrup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

okra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Spice Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

peanut brittle


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

Quarantined Humans - idk how they would taste though


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Root beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strawberry Field Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Taco Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

undercooked steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

watermelon flavored lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Herb Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^ sounds good!

apple pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brussels sprouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Chimichanga


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dutch Chocolate Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

fruit cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp and Green Bean Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced coffee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jambon, I'm french today.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

kettle corn


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk Chocolate Ganache


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Naan Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panini Caprese


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Custard Tart


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sugar cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pancakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Croissant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dannon Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggnog


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fromage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Glazed Mahi Mahi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kinder Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marshmallow creme chocolate cookies


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Chicken in Balsamic Sauce


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Plums With Custard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Rum Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tamales


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Undercooked pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon flavored soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

After Eights mint chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheddar Deviled Eggs


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Canned salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danish Muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

English muffins


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fried catfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hellmanns Mayo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Burgers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julep, Mint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kielbasa with Brussels Sprouts in Mustard Cream Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pumpkin cheese cake milk shake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quinoa


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

rabbit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

string cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tapas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly Virgin (cocktail)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Velvet Crumb Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinomavro Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zwiebach toast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ambrosia Rice Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Chicken Sandwiches


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Eggplant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gazpacho Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hash Browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juice of orange :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kippers & Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna ala mexicana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle and Ham Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quaker Oats Rice Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Wine T Bone Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Oatmeal Breakfast Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water cress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt parfait


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado and Tangerine Salad with Jalapeno Vinaigrette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bacon bits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried apples


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ginger bread cookie dough


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Liqueur


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jordan Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi and Mango Tartlets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonheads candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Salad Formigon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pineapple Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turtle dove chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Vanilla cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon-Mint Margaritas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yule Log Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Shaped Animal Crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Daiquiri


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Crescent Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggo waffles rancheros italiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farazbi Patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gooseberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Chicken and Dumplings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Low calorie whipped cream


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

Milkshake.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange marmalade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quaker Oats Squares


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Saltine crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tangerines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Up, Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Warm tortilla :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mustard Jalapeno Cayenne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Pasta sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Home Pizza Crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn on the Cob


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

granola


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jelly Beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Persimmon pudding


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango :drunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey deli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncola, The (7-Up)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

V8 Juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

White chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate laxative - don't eat it unless you need to GO.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zucchini chocolate chip cake.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Apple crisp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon-Mango Pulled Pork


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Carrot Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Sour Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edamame


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Green Mountain Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearty Halibut Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Pale Ale


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Jam


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kosher Salt :grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Margarita


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nog


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tenderloin alla Napoli


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rockstar (energy drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spike Shooter (Energy drink Extreme)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Umeboshi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wheat Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Crisp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carinos italian grill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Stuffed Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Fig Newtons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hotcakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

jelly beans


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

marshmallows


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nachos


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

okra


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pasta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ribs


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

stuffed shells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Unpasteurized Cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you get that? It's Sugar Free and NOT a low-calorie food!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Xinomavro Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Simply Go-Gurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Anchovies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Beans


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheesecake


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Diet Coke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Empanadas


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Frosted Cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel’s Manhattan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Lamb Ragu, Spinach and Ricotta


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Marinara Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Naples Italiano Pizzeria Pizza


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn Chicken


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sassafras tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Empanadas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uncooked spaghetti :lol


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Venison


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wasabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Cheesy Mac & Cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aquafina


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Bocconcini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danish


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Egg plant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna al fortono


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mostaccioli & Meatballs


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Nuggets of a chicken covered in deep fried batter.


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Omelette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peppermint Tea


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

quince


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Saltines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vegetables


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Wontons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si (Sounding Radish Slivers)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almond Roca


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diamond Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwiches


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kinder Eggs


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lima Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quesadillas italiano


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Radishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strawberries


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ukrainian Meat & Fish Stew


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Veggie Burgers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Western Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond egg nog milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Milkshake :banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Creme blue pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs :evil


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Egg Fried Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flame-broiled Whopper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot dog on a bun


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiwi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon pepper chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Manicotti


----------



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

nutter butter cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prune Juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quesadilla.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Romaine Lettuce


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Salads


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voss Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x start bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday's leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Zesty Pasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blanched vegetables


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Martini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

English Muffin


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Cherry Blossom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot tater tot casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage Soup with Tortellini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jacks Chipotle Spicy Chicken sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Dipping Sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Linguini


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Quik


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastrami on Rye


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quark


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red chile beef enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Frittata


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy mac and cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Watermellon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xcrunch Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra cake


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Angel Food Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbecued Beef


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Crunchy Nut Cereal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried eggs :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Grilled Tuna


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jimmy Dean's Pure Pork Sausage


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Layered Raspberry Rice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

M&Ms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Peach Cobbler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo Blizzard


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pecan pie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

quandong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ramen noodles


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toasted Coconut Truffles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White grape juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xi gua (Chinese watermelon)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zanahorias 

(Spanish word for "carrots")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Strudel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cookie german chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dim Sum


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Elderberries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Dip


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gatorade


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hazelnut Gelato


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Imperial Sugar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nachos


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Oreos


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ravioli


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Swiss Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey bacon blt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plums


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vinegar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon sugar free amp energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt Greek


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zabaglione


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apple Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butter Chickpea Curry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

crispy chicken and spicy sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito & Chili Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg waffle rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frijoles Con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guilt free BLT


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Glazed Ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel’s Manhattan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Macadamia Nuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Onion Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Cheesecake Tart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Raisans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Strawberry field smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thai Squid Salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Peanuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valentine's Day candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Xigua


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yogurt Parfait Cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Angelo Pasta Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer Battered Shrimp


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Egg Rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried rice and orange chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Apple Pie 'Ala Mode' Moonshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Iodized Salt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerky, Turkey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lettuce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macho pizza party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Julius


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza Pockets


----------



## StudiousFlames (Jan 30, 2016)

French Toast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Radishes


----------



## StudiousFlames (Jan 30, 2016)

Oops, the page must not have loaded all the way. Guess I can't even do that right lol


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Turnips



StudiousFlames said:


> Oops, the page must not have loaded all the way. Guess I can't even do that right lol


I'd bet just about everyone here has done it at least once, especially in this section.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unsalted Butter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Velveta Cheese


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Worcestershire sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtreme protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam Smoothie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberry smoothie honey nut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chocolate indulgence trail mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Cheeseburger


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Egg Rolls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Grapes.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti & Turkey Panini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ICE Orange Sparkling water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken with Barbecue Sauce


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kidney Beans


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mistea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peanut and Jelly Sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Raspberry Lemonade Xyience Xtreme Energy Drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Honey Queen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tamales


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukranian cupcakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Veggie Burgers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Rated Vodka (from france)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Jalapeno Cornbread


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zigeunersalat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Jacks


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Bran Flakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Creamed Corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

donut galore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Hamburger.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno filled bites


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Krispy Kreme Donuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade Raspberry kiwi energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Bean Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo cookie milk shake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiznos Fatree subway marine sandwhich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sugar free oatmeal cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tarragon spice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unpulled sirloin pork fiery habanero.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Meatballs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer crunch butter protein bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience energy drink once again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zwiebach toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bean chili cheese dip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Clam Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diamond Chocolate pecan truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Emerald Green Risotto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french vanilla latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger!


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ice Cream (yums yums)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Jelly Roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Bar luna bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow PEEPZ


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

omelet santa fe sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Planked Trout


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quesadilla


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

T-bone steak marinara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Truffle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

e*X*-La*x* Chocolate Laxative.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Apple fritter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Banana Split


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dulce De Leche Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hashbrowns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

krispy chicken strips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mega tootsie roll cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Oranges


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Peanut butter.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Raisin Bran Crunch


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Salami.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgetable portabello chicken scampi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Chili


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience milk chocolate protien muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zip fuzz energy drink mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Turnovers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bacon colossal veggie burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Covered Cherry Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablo vegetable cheese pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french chili hot fries


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Jalapeños.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Lime Soda


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated ALfredo Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Non-Alcoholic Beer


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Omelette.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paradise cities martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Robins Gourmet hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tackle your belly sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Broccoli and Cheddar Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vodka mayhem


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watercress


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra cheese macaroni salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams with Toasted Spice Rub


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Zingers snack cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple cider


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

belly busting snacker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dangerously hot oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evaporated Milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

freaky halloween cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Salmon with Lime Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot n spicy chicken wings boneless


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cream cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king sirloin tender steak


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lime bud light


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macho taco salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

natural fat burning yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo Blizzard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pork Tenderloin alla Napoli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quest nutrition protein bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Custard Tart


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

stuffed crust alfredo angelo pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tea rojo red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very scrumptious christmas candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagyu Beef Brisket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow fiery habanero mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Banana Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheese curls


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frappuccino Caramel


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Giblets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inji Curry with Coconut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jelly filled cupcakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kiwi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lime Cherry Fountain drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nabisco Oreo Chocolate Mint Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde English 800


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prosciutto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Raspberry dark chocolate


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Sundried tomatoes


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Tortilla.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Union Jack (cocktail)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Veal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays leftovers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Z You tomorrow for lunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bagel mania


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double rich chooclate milk shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg beneficial salad sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gallery Chocolate Chip Walnut Pie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Horseradish


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lentil soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange-Caramel Crepes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Persimmon Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seafood Gumbo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tilapia filets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla creme protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zat you santa cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado, Mozzarella and Bruschetta Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blazing hot and smoked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablos Chile Italiano Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Frappe Mocha Drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamm's Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im Not eating salad salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Harder Apple Firebomb


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oven Baked Crispy Panko Onion Rings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pomegranates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rum Raisin Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Reserve Alloy Series BLK Berry


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Tomato Bisque


----------



## Jerame (Mar 2, 2016)

Uncle Ben's Rice Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very unusual orange chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xstart crunch protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Banana Nut Bread Muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chile Relleno


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deviled egg potato salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man's Misery (It's a pie recipe)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

giant colossal cheeseburger king kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's Snack Cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Chocolate Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kalabasa Chicken primavera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licorice Whips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macho meatball submarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old English Muffin


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Pineapple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ravioli, cheese in tomato sauce


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Spaghetti Bolonaise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey Sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy greasy hamburger


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Waffles.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow jalapeno mustard


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesty Italian Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pecan Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biscotti Almond


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

canned tuna in roasted garlic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggo Waffles Rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajita Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled chicken sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julep, Mint


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kombucha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

natural light beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pan chicago style pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sirloin pulled pork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V-8 Juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Western Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xylophone (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yo yo egg drop soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zingers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angel food cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana split


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cognac


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dark Chocolate Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fruit compote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti Cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Icing


----------



## DC1346 (Feb 25, 2016)

Unagi Don _Japanese char grilled eel ... DELICIOUS!_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Tapenade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Persimmon pudding!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Macchiato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Milk Chocolate


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zitronenherzen (Lemon Hearts)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Apple butter cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Banana Cream Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cream dream pineapple upsidedown cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deli Corned Beef Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchilada tostada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im eating salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Gravy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cooler Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pecans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey Deli Sandwhich Chicago style


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ugli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velveeta Cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Whopper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax

use as directed....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays Leftover Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zorros Espanola Mexican Plate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple-Pork Burgers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

DingDongs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hot Dogs

---------------------------



millenniumman75 said:


> eX-lax
> 
> use as directed....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Raspberry Chocolate Cappuccino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jacks chicken spicy fillet sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mozzarella texas size sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Peach Cobbler


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal cereal bars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quince Hazelnut Stuffing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Rice Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt vegetable dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole Red Pepper Aioli


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple Cinnamon cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding with Nilla Wafers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killer all bran buds for fat burning breakfast or snack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg rancheros


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gazpacho


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hazelnut Cappuccino


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

In-N-Out Double Double


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Fried Shrimp


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Alfredo Roll Ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mushroom Pork Chops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut-covered crab cheese ball.


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Orange roughy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quite large pecan pies


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Raspberry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unnatural blueberry muffins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Veggie Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonton Poppers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Macaroni Soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziti Baked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple whole wheat fritters


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

Bananas


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Carrots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dangerously spicy taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

heavy dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno Bite Colossal Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi-Lime Pork Ribs


----------



## Leaf247 (Mar 12, 2016)

Lemon tart


----------



## Sailor Moon (Mar 22, 2016)

Marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Candy Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pepsi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Rangoons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey cheese fiesta burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Plum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet blue orange muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Cake with Coffee Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xinomavro Grapes


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Yoo-Hoo


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread with Chocolate Chips


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Albacore Tuna sammich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheese Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caulifower


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried rice and orange chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gulyas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot cakes chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Karrot cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Drop Martini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oreo Cookie Pie


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pecan Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Beef Curry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Red bull
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Honey Queen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Texas toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Caramel Macadamia Crunch Frozen Yogurt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vidalia onion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Panko Crusted Chilean Sea Bass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Cheesy Pizza


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow Squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abalone steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Belgium Waffles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchilada Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Citrus Raisin Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot and Spicy Shrimp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Lentil soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde English 800


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas on the BBQ


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Roast beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon French Toast Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vegetarian meat lovers pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Truffle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiphios (swordfish)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple turnovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biscuits and Sausage Gravy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchilada Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Gorditas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Habanero sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inca Berry Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kfc fried chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low Fat Cheesy Spinach and Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Munchos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Boo Hoo Baked Potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Paella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Stuffed with Cornbread and Andouille Dressing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Rhubarb Custard Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tarragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vegetarian pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra cheesy mac & cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow M&M's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Banana Bread


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

carrot juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dolly Madison Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot extra cheese cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Summer Tomato Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^sounds yummy!

Juicy chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Pound Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macho mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pork Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Outback onion, that blooming one


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Pie Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

queso asadero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Starbucks mocha latte


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted cashews


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voss Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West Indies Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Jun (chinese for dried black mushroom)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Herb Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Artichoke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Chimichanga


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dark chocolate covered almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

giant tamales


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hot Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Green Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jasmine Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kipper and Tomato Bake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Sticky Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nestle crunch bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal cookie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Radishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tacos rancheros


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukranian Rolls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

wasabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt-covered raisins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty jalapeno bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Parmigiana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

barbeque pulled pork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

daisy sour cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Stick Enchiladas


----------



## supes (Apr 17, 2016)

gummy worms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jello Reeses pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lime sherbet ice cream float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Chicken in Balsamic Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peanut Butter Filled Pretzels


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Quarter pounder with cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sirloin steak lean burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy Over Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

upside down orange cupcakes cream filled


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wonton Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yellow Cling Peaches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Asiago Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bean and cheese burrito


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Churro Sticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Deviled scrambled eggs beneficial


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried snickers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gazpacho


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hazelnut spread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jalapeno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Oranges.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Almond Crumb Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

snicker doodles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tejava


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uncut green beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Chai Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xstart bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zip fizz energy drink mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Coconut Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blueberry frost xyience premium energy drink


----------



## Decomposed (Apr 19, 2016)

Cookies and cream iced cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Danish Coffee Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg Foo Yung


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fettuccine with Creamy Mushroom Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guac and roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Mini Marshmallows


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Green Raspberry Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Krispy creme donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mustard Potato Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nacho beef salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oakshire Watershed India Pale Ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pimento Loaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

radish


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

sourdough pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turkey deli meat sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very scrumptious fudge marshmallow cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wagyu Beef Brisket


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken Kabobs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angelo alfredo rigatoni isabella


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

BLT


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

corn with chile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dole Pineapple Whip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg beneficial salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Funnel Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grapefruit juice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Horchata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi and Mango Tartlets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lean ground beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nathaniels fruit cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olive Salad Formigon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potato Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ruffles potato chips barbeque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Thousand year old egg uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon-Mint Margaritas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt covered peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebra Shaped Animal Crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almond Roca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bacon ranch cheeseburger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Chicken Marsala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

doritos loco tacos supreme


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Empanadas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried enchiladas ranchera


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo sized chocolate bars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kalamata Olives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lentil potato soup


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Nilla wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pernod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red tomato juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tuna sandwhich gourmet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Van de Kamp's Fish sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xylitol protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziti Baked


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

animal crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bruschetta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Crispy rice cakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dark Chocolate Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

elbow pasta


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Frittata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape soda pop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice sparkling water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Frosted Flakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade Raspberry Energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange sherbet ice cream float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato and Bacon Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Stuffed with Cornbread and Andouille Dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sunkist orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tamales


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncola, The (7-Up)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra stuffed crust alfredo pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

abc's soup noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon-Mango Pulled Pork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken fried steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Sour Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote con chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled Cheese Chicken Sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearty Halibut Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Creamy Frappe Mocha cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Pepper Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated Chicken breast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodles with Peanut Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Ring Beer Battered


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Paradise Margarita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quantum Theory (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rojo tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Shrimp Scampi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry smoothie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xylitol Gum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt & Fruit Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banana chips trail mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dinamita Doritos Fiery Habanero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

horchata rockstar energy drink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Fried Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kiwi strawberry banana smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Crème Brûlée


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Macchiato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nice coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange buttered cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panini Caprese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Queso Dip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ranch dip cheese sticks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

S'mores


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey burger jalapeno


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ultimate Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Vanilla Orange optimum Milkshake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Western Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Cai (chinese for coriander)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays Leftover Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anise gum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blueberry pancakes


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diet coke lime flavored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French chili cheese fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

herb and garlic pasta rigatoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello chocolate oreo cookie pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle's Quik


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice`


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Popcorn Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick n easy hot tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uneasy scrambled egg sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water flavored orange mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Cheesy Mac & Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow pudding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zesty Orange French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheddar Deviled Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chile peppered steak


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dairy Queen Oreo Blizzard


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggo rancheros


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fajitas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ground columbian coffee


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iodized salt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel’s Manhattan


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Kangaroo burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mushroom Pork Chops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange chicken stir fry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peppermint Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taco Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Au Gratin


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watercress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiang Luo Bu Si (Sounding Radish Slivers)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yankee Pot Roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almonds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

berries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate M&M's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guilt free blt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaiian Ham & Swiss Slider


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

ice cream cake 








IM DYING....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Primavera with Grilled Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mozzarella sticks


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal raisin chocolate chunk cookies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radicchio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Oatmeal Breakfast Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey con chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ukrainian Meat & Fish Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very unusual salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Walnut Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra large corn dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yam and Apple Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ziti Chicken Carbonara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado and Tangerine Salad with Jalapeno Vinaigrette


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana split


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double rich chocolate malt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchilada Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gordita chalupa crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham & Mushroom Mascarpone Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced cold water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutter butter cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pastrami sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad with Asparagus, Dates, and Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radish Salad with Parsley & Chopped Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sweet navel oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Chili and Cornbread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Saltimbocca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon flavored smoothie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Zucchini bake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pecan Pie


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Biscuits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

corn bread


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gin Cherry Blossom


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot pocket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Sausage Soup with Tortellini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Dipping Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lunch for breakfast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Meat low fat 90 percent lean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal quaker cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prune Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n easy mac n cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Stuffed Pepper con chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt with Olive Oil Mayonnaise & Parmesan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra high protein bar dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer xtra crunch candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ziti, Baked


----------



## Kevin321 (Aug 1, 2015)

toffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asparagus


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corn on the Cob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Delicious red velvet cake muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy on Hash Browns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried spicy boneless wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot n ready potato wedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jelly bean cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

luscious cupcake kisses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Raspberry Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nestle Crunch Bar Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple upside down buttered cream cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quaker cereal bars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Mousse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua New York Cherry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Splash


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra stuffed jalapeno poppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow corn cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole Red Pepper Aioli


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^yum!

applesauce


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caraway Crunches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Flan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hearty Halibut Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced cappuccino


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade and raspberry tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Sticky Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut-covered cheese ball


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

old english muffin tuna sandwhich


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Pears


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roast beef fryer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey pot pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheritos


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Xxtra Flamin' Hot Cheetos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yesterdays leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple crisp protein bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bodacious brazilian chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coca-Cola


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diet root beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fortune Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp and Green Bean Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Tuna Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iodized salt


----------



## Euripides (Sep 20, 2013)

Jenever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk Chocolate Ganache


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nestle toll house cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail and Smoked Sausage Gumbo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

smoked italian sausage


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Tomato


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Undercooked steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Maple Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow corn jalapeno cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Coconut Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almonds covered in milk chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buttered pecan brownies


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Caramelized onions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

doritos fiery habanero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Funyuns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma's Apple Pie 'Ala Mode' Moonshine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Lamb Ragu, Spinach and Ricotta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mexican pizza


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nachos Supreme


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Onion rings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Learn2swim (Mar 8, 2016)

Quaker oatmeal squares


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salami


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultra Slim Fast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

veggie subway sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Summer Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xstart bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zesty Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Raspberry Coffeecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blueberry almond cherry swirl cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cheesecake - any kind :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs :evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guacamole party dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ham salad


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken with Barbecue Sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knockwurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna al Forno


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

mincemeat pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos de Asada


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Prune


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick and easy tuna sandwhich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

super nachos


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

T-bone steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Welch's fruit snacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Dark Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow squash casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple butter cream cupcakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bread pudding!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crock-Pot Chili Con Carne


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deli sandwhiches fiesta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Farm fresh eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata energy drink


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Indian curry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kettle corn salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Taco Al Carbone


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Macho meatballs al italiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle and Ham Casserole


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Panko crusted chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Succotash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuscan-Style Grilled Tuna Steaks


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ube cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Icecream Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt Parfait


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zip fizz energy mix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Almond Roca


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

berry marshal field smoothie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caesar Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Doritos cool ranch loco tacos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Empanadas


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gelato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot and Spicy Shrimp


----------



## LemonBones (Sep 25, 2015)

Ice pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kickers, Jalapeno


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lo mein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nacho grande supreme


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Onion rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pina colada horchata


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lentil bean soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry field marshall smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

House salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

CopadoMexicano said:


> pina colada horchata


after p comes q.

Turkey con chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You corrected it then skipped letters! :wife :b

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vinaigrette chicken caesar salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Mousse with Blackberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

all natural peanut butter cookies


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Buttered toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

caramel mocha frappe coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guacamole super party dip


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Hot Tamales


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced cold water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Boston Creme Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nonfat cottage cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

peaches and cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal Bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sangria sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unforgivable pulled pork in barbeque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Chili


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

White rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Shrimp and Vegetable Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Applesauce

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bourbon-Mango Pulled Pork


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cinnamon buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daisy Sour Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Banana Colada


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Gummy Worms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ham casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Grilled Tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno japanese grilled salmon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Lime Soda


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Menudo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick easy gourmet tuna sandwhiches


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Velvet Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

spanish rice and refried beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugli fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra cakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Strudel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brazilian Black Bean Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carrot cake minicupcakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Donuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Spam Triangles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Salmon with Lime Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot pancakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp and Ham


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna alla Besciamella


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Meatballs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Non-Alcoholic Beer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Scones


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pineapple


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teaberry flavored gum


----------



## sunbeam21 (May 31, 2016)

Udon noodles xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Berry Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wasabi 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xia Mi (chinese for dried shrimp)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterdays Leftovers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zip fizz energy drink mix


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Albondigas Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banana split sundae


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carne Asada Quesadilla


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deviled eggs salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frijoles Con Queso


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guava Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Glazed Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel’s Manhattan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Alfredo Roll Ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mississippi mudd ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Onion Rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pan de huevo


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Queso flavored Ruffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red hot sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steak Picado


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

taco sauce


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

Yahni


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra cakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Broiled steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

doughnut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg beneficial sandwhich


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Fajitas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled fajitas stuffed double crunch burritos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hamburger

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Genius (cocktail)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jalapeno pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut-topped doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange-Caramel Crepes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

panini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum & Coke :drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Empanadas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Cashews


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very zesty cheese crackers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra dark chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yali Pears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abalone steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Pancakes


----------



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

Ceylon tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doughnut.....any kind you want! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fanned-out lobster tail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate mint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lettuce


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Milk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old El Paso Layered Bean Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pot roast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Real quick cheese asadero burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Blueberry Hill Lager


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

twist and shout cherry lime soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Peppermint Candy Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^that sounds real good.



very fig newton bars cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I'll bet it is, Umpqua makes awesome ice cream. 

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra cakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Apricots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberry frost protein shake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calamari


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double rich chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Layer Fiesta Dip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Five layer bean tapatia


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Greek Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hamm's Beer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Cheese Crackers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lipton Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marzipan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie ice cream shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Grilled Pork Chops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

queso super beef nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sarsparilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Texas Two-Step (tequila drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwood Deviled Ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon-Mint Margaritas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate laxative


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana & Strawberry Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cranberry juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man's Misery (It's a pie recipe)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

glazed ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Habanero Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king kong barbeque ribs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut 'n Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peanut and jelly sandwhiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tiramisu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream with Chocolate Syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle cone sundae ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-tra cheesy macaroni and cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Squash Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Animal crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bean soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cognac


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Edamame


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Ginger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Breakfast Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced orange juice concentrate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king BLT guilt free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Crunch Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal cookie bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastrami on Rye


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quaker oatmeal cereal chocolate bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red hot chile de arbol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Frittata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey black forest ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultimate Blue Frozen Margarita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Coke Zero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water flavored cherry black raspberry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtremely hot enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Herb Frittata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Covered Cherry Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dark extra dove orange chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hamburger with ketchup and mustard 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Caramel Frappuccino


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juicy apples

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemon meringue pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

M&M's


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nut cookies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oreo Blizzard


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Pecan log roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice pilaf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tuna on toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ukranian rolls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venison 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x-large five cheese pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams with Toasted Spice Rub


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> x-large five cheese pizza


Well played... 

Zabaglione


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple-Pork Burgers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buttered orange cupcakes


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Croissant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

double layer taco supreme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

english muffin with nutella


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> english muffin with nutella


Man after my own heart... :mushy :lol

Fried Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Spyce said:


> Man after my own heart... :mushy :lol
> 
> Fried Rice


mmm fried rice.

gatorade


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Hazelnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Indian Pale Ale


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Jicama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Lobster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk Chocolate Ganache


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Nutella  (couldn't resist, haha)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crepes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Popcorn

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quarter pound colossal cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

radish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sweet n sour chicken with fried rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tuna

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very usual italian alfredo pasta


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

wasabi chocolate bar


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Xocolatl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty vegetable crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Banana Cream Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chili

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Danish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg Nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Green Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Fish Tacos with Guacamole Sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Fried Shrimp


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

kung pao chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Lamb Ragu, Spinach and Ricotta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Milkshake 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Toll House Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Octopus

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Passion fruit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Spotted dick


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Upside-Down Pineapple Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna sausages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Spice Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-tra sweet cookies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Yakitori


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra shaped cookies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Absinthe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bananas

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Cheeseburger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dried fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ham

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cold beer


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

jalapeño poppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kentucky Bourbon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lentil Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mushroom Pork Chops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutty bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange-Caramel Crepes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Penne pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sour cream and onion potato chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey sandwhich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugli fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Cake with Coffee Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra hot sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zig zag orange cream bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado, Mozzarella and Bruschetta Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bananas

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killer all bran, oranges, two slices of wheat bread and natural peanut butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

daisy sour cream and tostidos fiesta chips for dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enchiladas Verdes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops Cereal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ground beef

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash Browns and Fried Eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jujubies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi-Lime Pork Ribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon lime bud light


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

M & M's


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie cheesecake bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n fast bite sliders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry marshall field smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Teddy grahams 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very low fat cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas cookies under the xmas tree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Split Pea Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Martini


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

back bacon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

candy apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumplings and Gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Eas myoplex nutritional replacement bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man's Misery (It's a pie recipe)


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Gyōza*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Mini Marshmallows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Chocolate Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kellogs cereal bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Licorice Whips


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

macadamia nut marzipan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

survivor000 said:


> *Gyōza*


:yay

Lengyel kolbasz (Polish sausage)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olde English 800


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prune Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

quinoa


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

refried beans and dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Honey Queen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tea raspberry lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Caramel Macadamia Crunch Frozen Yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walnut cheesecake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xacuti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zesty chili


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banana nut bread muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cauliflower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easy spam square potato egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajita Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gorditas taco supreme plate combo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ICE sparkling water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nips Hard Candy


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Oranges


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pancakes with blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas on the BBQ


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rancheros frijoles con chile y queso.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon French Toast Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

toasted french toast cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla coke zero


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Cheesy Mac & Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow peppers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty cheesy mac n beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

corn bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggo waffles rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farazbi Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

goats milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash Browns and Fried Eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

CopadoMexicano said:


> goats milk


I love goats milk!

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jicama Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Dipping Sauce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pork Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange chicken stir fry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Pie Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> Pumpkin Pie Ice Cream


Is there such a thing?

Quiche

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Yes, it's awesome. You don't usually see it in stores until around Halloween though. 

Root Beer Float


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sloppy joe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Yes, it's awesome. You don't usually see it in stores until around Halloween though.
> 
> Root Beer Float


Cool

Trout

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua New York Cherry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vitamin b12 shot cherry 10,000mcg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West Indies Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Fritter Bundt Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Covered Cherry Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dark chocolate cheesecake cookie bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Bacardi Rum Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fettucini alfredo angelo pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Croissant


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced coffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam on biscuits 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Sticky Rice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Naan bread

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange dark chocolate cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Port wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

roasted chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon in Chinese Pesto Sauce


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Tempura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Ben's Broccoli and Cheddar Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very decadent chocolate chip covered peppermint cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

water cress


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow mustard


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

Zebra burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Strudel


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Braaibroodtjies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deep fried chicken strips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Espresso Cream Puffs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

French Cruller


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Guayusa Tea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Havarti Cheese & Turkey Panini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced tea


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Jello.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## PoliRay (May 23, 2013)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker's Chewy Cocoa Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

refried beans casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tecate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Vindaloo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut-Maple Tapioca Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Mango guava energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Simply Go-Gurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artichoke and Bean Crostini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bean dip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Calzone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gumbo Z'herbes with Wild Rice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hazelnut Cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inji Curry with Coconut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kashmiri Butter Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Nuts Apple Crisp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut-crusted cheese ball


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange cream milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Fondue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Coconut Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka & Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon and raspberry protein truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow strawberry meringue pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zafrani Rogan Josh (lamb dish)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond milk unsweetened


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Biscotti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Cheeseburger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easy Chicken Enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried fajitas con crema y aroz


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gin and tonic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ho Ho's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream coffee protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jelly Filled Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kosher pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon-Dijon Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Candy Clusters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie blizzard


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Poo Poo Pee Pee. Hawaiian appetizer made of beef.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

readily available home made 2 foot burritos chile relleno


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

stewed prunes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla cherry cheescake bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience premium energy drink at the parks table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zone perfect dark chocolate nutrition bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angelo Isabella Rigatoni ALfredo Pasta


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke on Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daisy sour cream with potato chip lays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Almondine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hot sauce on nachos


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Onigiri

By the way, as this thread has like over 500 pages, how can one be sure if the food name they say hasn't already been written by someone else? In that case, what's the point of this game?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Pretty much the same as any game, for something to do. Welcome to the thread. 

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

Jook (Asian Congee)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Drop Martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas Ice Cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pasta Carbonara


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Star striped chocolate cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuscan-Style Grilled Tuna Steaks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultimate colossal style cheese jalapeno burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water and flavored peach mango drink mixes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Cheesy Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zigzag Lemon Butter Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana & Strawberry Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

citrus orange milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumplings and Gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg drop soup salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

feta cheese alfredo mozzarella pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Citrus Raisin Dip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot pocket ham and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Italian Style Zucchini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi and Mango Tartlets


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Metropolitan Martini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Octopus salad


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pistachio Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas on the BBQ


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rancheros burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon French Toast Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Caramel Macadamia Crunch Frozen Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Mousse with Blackberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra flaming hot cheetos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Yogurt Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

angel food cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Biscuits and Sausage Gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dagwood Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

energy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fajita Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gordita crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hennessy Very Special Cognac


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Shrimp with Garlic-Herb Butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kicked up Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low-Fat Thai Coconut Curry Shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mint M&M Sugar Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nog, Egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Stuffed with Cornbread and Andouille Dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Starburst slurpee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangy Pork and Mango Tostada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uncut prime ribs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Margarita


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate Laxative


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Shrimp and Vegetable Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheddar Deviled Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Creamy peanut butter pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Martini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enchiladas


----------



## welcome to nonexistence (Jul 2, 2015)

fresh figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gosling's Ginger Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chili cheese fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kfc chicken


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noodle Pork Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

picadillo burrito


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiznos Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red robin gourmet burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soup Du Jour :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea and crumpets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua New York Cherry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Coke Zero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle cone sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zig Zag dark chocolate covered bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Strudel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana nut muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diablo dorito tacos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eskimo Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fat Fat Fat Mans Misery Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot choco mil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Indian Chicken Curry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerky of beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kellogg's Rice Krispies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Sticky Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nachos supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samuel Adams Cherry Wheat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Texas Giant Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusual Chinese Grilled Shortribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very greasy colossal burger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon Jolly Rancher candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow squash casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zagnut Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple slices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Cream Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chocolate cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito & Chili Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote con queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frijoles Con Queso


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Glazed Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Irish Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiev, Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

macadamia cookie cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestle Toll House Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Honey Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Veggie Pasta Bake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Submarine sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugli fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vine-ripened tomato


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xango (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Young Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini, Peanut and Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond pecan pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cherry coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darjeeling Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg nog protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Strawberry Daiquiri Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gallon of milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut with Creamy Garlic and Herb Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cream banana cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Lamb Ragu, Spinach and Ricotta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mas macho mozzarella meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coconut Semifreddo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange-Caramel Crepes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

purple cream ice cream sherbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queso Fundido


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rojo chile con queso asadero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sesame Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thai chickem


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugli fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Spice Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Spice Cake


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Xiaolongbao


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zima


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado, Mozzarella and Bruschetta Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheddar cheese mild bacon ranch dip


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dominos pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fat free cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-nuts cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

honey nut cheerios cereal


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Lemon curry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cheesecake Truffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

peppered chili steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quick Caribbean Quesadillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rutabaga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sour Cream and Onion Potato Chips


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teriyaki chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegan Oreo Pancakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zig zag lemon cherry bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Martini


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blueberry Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke on Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread Oreo Stuffed Snickerdoodle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Huevos Rancheros


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Iced tea

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Dark Chocolate Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kolbasz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Mushroom Ragu


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Molten Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Orange Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Coconut Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pepperoni cheese bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red chicken enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak and Egg Burrito


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Texas Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi and Edamame Pasta Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very quick n easy mac n cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yukon Dew Me (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado Egg Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bourbon Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cinnamon buns 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endive and Avocado Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Filet of salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Chili and Cheese Omelet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ham

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced winter wonderland protein drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Matchstick Fries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Marmite

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Caramel Swirl Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple, Mango and Coconut Fool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Eggs Benedict


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rolos

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

seitan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tiramisu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Kona Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xtra yummy mac and cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Waffles with Orange Honey Syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty Italian Dressing Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond butter cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Bacon Cheeseburger Nachos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheetos puffs flamin hot


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dilly bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

frappe mocha almond bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Chili and Cheese Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Almonds


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iced Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Popper Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king kong steak sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salsita tortilla chips


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Bacon Maple Bar Doughnut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xni Pec (habanero salsa)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Goat Cheese Quiche


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Artichoke dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Glazed Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheese sticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dark chocolate covered almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fruit cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granola bar yogurt parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Banana Daiquiri


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian ice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Coconut Shrimp


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

leaf romaine salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mocha Almond Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella icecream sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Apple Martini


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Red Bull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiced Walnut Carrot Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey breast subway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very low fat ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yard-barbecued steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zizi Coin Coin (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Avocado cubed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cheese Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dumplings

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edamame Succotash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guru energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Horchata Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

im not eating salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Bacon Crunch Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Strawberry Parfait


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange Juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rhubarb pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tetrazzini, Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra low fat milk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra chocolate covered graham crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Beef


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ziti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado Shrimp Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Tater Tots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheddar cheese combos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dried apricots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Bundt Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Fried King Fish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Thermidor


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nabisco chips ahoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Crunch Parfait


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peach mango guava whipped cream pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n snappy gourmet tuna sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smoked Salmon Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tbone swiss steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pralines N' Cream Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very decadent ice cream bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Lasagna with Spicy Italian Sausage and Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

X-patterned pie crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

zanahorias (carrots)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille Sausage Creole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coconut Macaroons


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Coffee Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fruit salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grande nachos supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hors D'oeuvres


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced cold coffee mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken Wings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kickin boneless chicken wings with habenero sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liver and Onions


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mint Chocolate Cookie Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Stuffed French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Old English Muffin with nutella


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pie crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red chicken enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sour Apple Margarita


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Thyme covered meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very rich milk chocolate milk shake low fat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience cherry lime premium energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Waffles with Orange Honey Syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cake party


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alfredo pasta primavera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Orange and Bourbon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cream of wheat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dairy Queen Dilly Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Walnut Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruitcake 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ganache


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Icecream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi strawberry juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Buddy Sundae Cones


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Onion bhaji


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n easy natural peanut butter and jelly sandwhiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Red peppers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salty pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Teriyaki Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Kona Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Viennetta ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Apricot cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

banana fudge cookie supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cinnamon Rum Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

daisy sour cream with tostitos chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escarole and White Bean Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried rice with egg rolls and sesame chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granola bar and yogurt parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Fish Tacos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

egg drop soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno cream cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lamb pork cube steaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Cookie Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

non fat ice cream fudge bars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Stuffed Poblano Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricotta Gnocchi


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Spring Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Cheese Potato Au Gratin


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra fat free chocolate wafer cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Root Beer Float


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

white flour tortilla quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Apricot Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

crush orange soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab Cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

english muffin with hot tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fudge smores


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cedar Plank Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot n spicy pizza


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Iceberg cabbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Fried King Fish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

king kong colossal burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

marshmallow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Banana Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange cream ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paella De Marisco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n easy hamburger sliders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ready to drink metrx chocolate protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak and Egg Burrito


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey con chili


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unscrambled eggs with italian spicy sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very unusual prime rib steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Strawberry Sangria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

XXL triple meat spicy jalapeno pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Mountain Blueberry


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Ziti


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Raspberry Ice Cream


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Danish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fruit compote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot ready to go french bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kickin' It Chicken Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Munchies potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream Trifle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quite low in fat sour cream n dip fiesta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ready made monterey burritos chile verde


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry shortcake cupcake truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Ka Gai (thai coconut chicken soup)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsweetened raspberry tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka Sunrise :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtremely fiery hot salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Bowl


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Walnut Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boo berry walnut icing cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Coke on Ice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dracula ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Streusel Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

frankenstein french vanilla strawberry truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

haunted house cup cakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iced Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Codfish Fritters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linguine with Shrimp Scampi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mega cinnamon rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie milk shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panko Fried Razor Clams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n ready spicy fried chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Raisin Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

spiral tornillo bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Chicken Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unbreaded chicken breast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegan Black Bean Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles with nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zig zag fudge walnut brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alphabet cereal


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Bagles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killer peanut butter cookies


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Currywurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Enchiladas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

flautas with mexican cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gatorade thirst quencher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Orange Firecracker Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cold bud light


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno poppers gourmet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Bulgogi Tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Laffy taffy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

menudo con chile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange cupcakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prosciutto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Pilaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Strawberry Ale


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Salt n vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted cashews


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venison and Wild Mushroom Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wild tuna with extra roasted virgin olive oil caught for canned eating


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow peppers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta Primavera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Creole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

donuts chocolate filled


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folgers Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Wild Rice Quiche


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kombucha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade Minute Maid soda light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macadamia Raspberry White Chocolate Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Orange Julius :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paella De Marisco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quiznos Subway sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

star crunch little debbie snack cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tutti Frutti Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra decadent chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Lime Pineapple Skewers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western Hash Brown Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra light southwest jack spicy chicken sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangzhou Fried Rice


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Zucchini Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Almonds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked beans


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Crème Brulee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried snickers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgonzola Crostini


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Horlicks


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Iced Mocha Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kit kat bar cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated Steak bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nashi Crumble Muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oceanspray Cranberry juice concentrate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pineapple upsidedown cake muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Velvet Oreo Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon Croquettes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey deli sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pistachio Almond Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vienna sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Tempura Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xstart protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero candy bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple fritters


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Butterscotch Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Catfish Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Date and Whiskey Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eggnog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Omelet Hoagie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape soda pop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Pulled Pork


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lettuce


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mascarpone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty White Chocolate Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Prune juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red chile beef enchiladas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaghetti


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Veal Cutlets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*xmas* decadent cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boiled peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramelized Honey Latte


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

English Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Goulash


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Hazelnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kale Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lettuce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mas macho meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nerds Candy :nerd:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

starburst icecream cake muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Malted Ice Cream Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White chocolate mousse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yachtwurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Italian Sausage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Artichoke Dip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Banana pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and Mushroom Chimichanga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Sea Bass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg potato salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Irish Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

krunchy cheetos habanero


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lean sirloin steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midori Kiwi Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella Smores


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Stuffed Poblano Peppers


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rotisserie Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut and Hot Dogs


----------



## Theels (Oct 6, 2016)

Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willy Wonka Chocolate Bars


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Tail Snapper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie diet rite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Rhubarb Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blueberry whole wheat eggo waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cedar Planked Teriyaki Salmon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dolphin-free tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edamame Succotash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

franken berry cereal by general mills


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granola bar fruit parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mocha Macaroons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kale and Cauliflower Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna and meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Marshmallow Caramel Oreo Cookie S’mores Bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nog, Egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pumpkin spice pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rojo tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Bass alla Fiorentina


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tiramisu Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry greek yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Xanthia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Beef


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yard long subway sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abalone steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Banana Cream Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Crusted Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote con chile y queso


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Banana Daiquiri


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Italian Wedding soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Tails with Herb Butter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Marshmallow expended in the microwave :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Omelette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Meatball Lasagna


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Tamale Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Unsalted Pistachios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvety red cupcakes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Western Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Cupcakes with Milk Chocolate Frosting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zebra Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Cashew Rice Pilaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Burnt toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Shrimp Orecchiette


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Doughnut

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried mozzarella sticks


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ginger snaps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Chicken


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Imu Pig )


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello pudding orange sherbet


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Lemon Lime Soda

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

McDonald's Big Mac


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

omelette


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Plantains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red robin gourmet burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakshuka


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tater tot caserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Whole wheat toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra long coney chili dog


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yakult


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yucca chips

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zucchini greek yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond butter


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Butter cream frosted cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Snickerdoodle Ice Cream


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dippin Dots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Gobstoppers Candy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Furikake


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Furikake


Furikake??? Wow, I have to try that....(or maybe not? :um )


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Boiled Eggs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

kesker said:


> Furikake??? Wow, I have to try that....(or maybe not? :um )


It's a Japanese rice seasoning. I just sprinkle it on top of warm white rice 

Ippudo's ramen


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello pudding


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Krabby Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Rock Shrimp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mint


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Naan bread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pumpernickel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Pilaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Roast beef sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

shuckey


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tim Tams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice cream


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vienna sausages


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Watermelon cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nutella 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Aged tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pecan Pancakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

caramel banana protein shake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Diniguan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Endive salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Garlic bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hotcakes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Indian curry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kfc chicken tenders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lemon Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marinated pork chops


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Bake Strawberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

olive oil with garlic bread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pineapple glazed ham


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Roasted capsicum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

T... THE cheese. Oh wait tea.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultra Roast beef sandwhich


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Xochitl tortilla chips


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yoohoo


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zebra cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond joy ice cream cake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Bombay Sapphire gin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Cheese Omelet


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dried mango slices


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eight sliced grandmas fruitcake carousel


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fruit by the Foot


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guacamole tortilla chip the dip is in the chip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna English muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jaffa cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Sweet Pickle Salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

London broil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mahi Mahi BBQ Tacos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutter butters

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oysters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Quail eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reuben Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry field marshall smoothie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Sardines


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

table scraps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Cookies N' Cream Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

veggie burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheros chilosos


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Xavier Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yo yo egg drop soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra brownies


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Avocado... Is there anything else with A?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

TreeOfWolf said:


> Avocado... Is there anything else with A?


Probably im just to lazy to look it up on google. 

Black berry yogurt


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Caramel Frappuccino


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Deep dish pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg rolls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Focaccia Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

garbanzo beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaiian Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Irish soda bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jacks ultimate cheeseburger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kimchi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lentils


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Meatball sub


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Noodles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Olive bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Quesadilla


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Quinoa. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Roasted pig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tequilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Eggnog


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Xacuti 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Waffles with Orange Honey Syrup


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Zucchini salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Turnovers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Brioche bun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Almond Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dark chocolate milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Fried Rice


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Gelatin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeydew Melon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Grated parmigiano

Lmao, oops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice cream


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Jell-o


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Klondike


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Kamikaze


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mallomars


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Nutella... evil sugary thing, but damn tasty.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Nutella S’mores


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

Pickles. I tried making my own fermented stuff. It's deliciously sour~


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Quiche


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Raspberry Pie 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice Pineapple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tea raspberry lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vanilla Brioche


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra easy mac n cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yellow cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Lemon Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acorn Squash Soup


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Banana bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Caramel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elbow Macaroni


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Frozen yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Summer Sausage Sliders


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Honey chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jamaican beef patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lumpia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango and Coconut Daiquiri


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Neapolitan icecream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Peach tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rum ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak and Egg Burrito


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Turd sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

umpqua cherry cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venison and Wild Mushroom Stew


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Water chestnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra thin and crispy five cheese sausage alfredo pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra Cookie deluxe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anchovies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Boiled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candy Cane Oreo Cookie Bars


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Danishes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Turd sandwich


Are they any good? :lol

Daiquiri


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eclair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Roll Ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape nuts


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hummus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Icecream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Tuna Tacos with Guacamole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kitchen home made tamales


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Linguini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mocha Coconut Ice Cream


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Negimaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chocolate Lava Cakes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pop Tarts


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Quesadilla


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ragu Bolognese


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Steamed asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ube cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Root Beer Float


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wonton soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow cake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zero bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Chicken Stir Fry


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Burger


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chicken pot pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Spicy Nacho Rice Krispy Treats


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Toad Licker said:


> Dorito's Spicy Nacho Rice Krispy Treats


Wow. Where can I find these?

Eel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fig and Almond Cookies



Worried Cat Milf said:


> Wow. Where can I find these?


Most everything I post comes from recipe sites I found online. A Google search for recipes using Doritos should turn up many good ones. A specific search of that particular recipe might take you right to it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Great tuna


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Halibut Fillets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Lamb Stew


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jelly doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lobster bisque


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

M & Ms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nilla wafers


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mocha cakes
Oops.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quaker Oats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Radish!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sour Cream and Onion Potato Chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Teriyaki chicken sub sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venetian Shrimp and Scallops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles con chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yodels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Potato Pancakes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Arugula


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bourbon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Cognac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Daiquiri


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Everclear


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fuzzy Navel


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Grape soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Garlic Chicken Wings


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Icees


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jalapeño poppers


----------



## chocolate milk (Oct 27, 2016)

Kiwi


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lemon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mamasita. (Herbalife protein drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nashi and Gruyere Julienne Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie brownies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

pistachios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick orange dream protein drink in blender bottle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricotta Orange Pound Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet tooth chocolate milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsweetened honey tea


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Vinegar chips


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Water


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Water chestnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas candy


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yule log, LOL! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond bar chocolate protein bar h30 with collagen drink


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Banana Bread Trifle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

creme la creme coconut parfait


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dried ftuit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eggplant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Forget me not truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Chili and Cheese Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot and spicy mustard home made burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo chicken strips


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kix cereal


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Bacon Crunch Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outback steak house


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Queso blanco


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scallop Ceviche


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tossed salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mountain Blackberry Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yellow tomatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zebra pies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Blueberry Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

black raspberry cream cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Spice and Walnut Pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dumplings, apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guava Glazed Chicken


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Home fries


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Italian sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juniper Berry Tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Key Lime pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lavender Honey Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Monster Milk (protein drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Olive loaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pueblitos alfredo pasta carbonara con salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Stuffed Poblano Peppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red peppered chili steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Chocolate Mousse Cake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tea, raspberry iced


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velveeta nacho cheese jalapeno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yogurt non fat light vanilla


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zero candy bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almond Joy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Black Cod


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

egg salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fudge


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green bean casserole


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hot dog, footlong


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korean Egg rolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lo Mein noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Walnut Pumpkin Pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Neapolitan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Glazed Chicken Wings


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Porridge


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Quinoa Tabbouleh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quaker oat meal cookies double chocolate chip peanut butter


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Rhubarb pie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snicker doodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tiny reeses pieces butter cups


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ultimate Veggie Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wonton soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Yellowtail wine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ziti, baked


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ampalaya (bitter melon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Chocolate Cream Pie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chimichangas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Easy Mac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

frankfurters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Alfredo Tilapia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Truffle Fudge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk chicken


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kielbasa


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mochi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Orange cream soda


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Pepperidge Farm Pirouette cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rum & coke


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steak and eggs


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tonkatsu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very easy quaker oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Yellowfin Tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog alcoholic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yogurt covered pretzels


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Zucchini Lasagna


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Apple sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Chicken cordon Bleu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eggplant Parmesan


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Fingerling potatoes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

^^sound a little naughty...hehe

Goulash


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

funnynihilist said:


> ^^sound a little naughty...hehe
> 
> Goulash


Hey now, I said fingerling. There's an L in there.

Hormel cornbeef hash


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Worried Cat Milf said:


> Hey now, I said fingerling. There's an L in there.
> 
> Hormel cornbeef hash


Oh ya, my bad.. 

Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jasmine rice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Klondike bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Honey Ice Cream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Merlot


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nutter butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Espresso Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Pie Egg Rolls with Raspberry Sauce


----------



## Yumi (Nov 1, 2016)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ricotta cheese


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Sage limeade


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Twisted tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Salted Caramel Peanut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet orange cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Crusted Scallops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Orange Creme


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Zucchini bread


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Almond Joy


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Beer battered cod


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cod :lol


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dingleberry pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Espresso cafe latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Bacon Jalapeño Wraps


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hot tea

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced cinnamon rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jelly filled doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

light minute maid lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango Strawberry Pineapple Smoothie


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Nacho Potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Crunch Parfait


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pears

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Roasted garlic brussel sprouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Taiyaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very smooth almond butter


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Walnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Burger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

applewood burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Cornbread


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Captain Crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel Layer Cake


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Empanadas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fruit Roll-ups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gatorade ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Orange Firecracker Shrimp


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Intestines of a cow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño and Pulled Pork Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kung pao chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lime Daiquiri


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Malt


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Carmelitas


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Pernod


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Quinoa

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Beans and Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salmon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Tilapia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside-down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Maple Blazer Blunt Doughnut


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Wasabi peas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra easy bake home flour tortillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yesterdays leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Rhubarb Coffee Cake


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Banana Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cranberry juice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Drambuie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fudge smores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jaffa Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Muffins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutter butters

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pineapple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Muffins


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Seafood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tarragon


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Coconut Lemongrass Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer sugar free cookie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty cheddar jalapeno crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Brown Betty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Barry Sweet Berry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Po' Boy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dirty rich chocolate milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grapes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cubes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kale salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mashed potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutella

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Hot Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pineapple!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quash


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tofu

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

Umbrella Fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vinegar chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God damn f***ing spammers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes,darn them!

Waffles


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Srsly.

XL Fries


----------



## Demigra (Oct 17, 2016)

zucchini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

calm down toad...


alfredo pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked beans with pulled pork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Praline Ice Cream



CopadoMexicano said:


> calm down toad...


Respectfully bite me. If this useless staff would do it's job we wouldn't have to wade through these mother f***ing spammers posts.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Caramel Praline Ice Cream
> 
> Respectfully bite me. If this useless staff would do it's job we wouldn't have to wade through these mother f***ing spammers posts.


aye. but Im not a biter. Im a lover.  especially with mimi :kiss but yeah i understand the staff wont do anything no one is doing anything with spammers or people who accuse others as trolls. i hate that crap.

Dove chocolate ice cream bar


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

English Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Alfredo Tilapia


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Horseradish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jolly Rancher candies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kohlrabi Blue Cheese Slaw


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lump crab meat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mascarpone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Strawberry Parfait


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Oatmeal cranberry cookies


----------



## Digestive (Jul 15, 2016)

Pims


----------



## DomR94 (Nov 8, 2016)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saskatoon Berry Cream Cheese Crumb Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Salad Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pistachio Almond Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very deep fried oreos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle cone sundae


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog non alcoholic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Red Raspberry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra xmas brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pie Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banana cream pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cedar Planked Teriyaki Salmon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Deep fried calzone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Granola bars


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Hot Pockets!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jam, blackberry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

King size Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna Mexican style


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

McDonalds Big Mac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nuggets, McDonald's chicken


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ortega salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Honey Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick and readily available potato wedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salmon in alfredo sauce


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Twizzlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Coconut Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegan Spinach and Mushroom Lasagna


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

watermelon flavored soda


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience frostberry blast energy drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond butter toast


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Braised short ribs


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Corn on the cob


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

daisy sour cream with lays potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried onion rings


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Grated Cheese on Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hershey's Kisses


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

ice cream!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Krabby patty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

licorice ice cream


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

Milky Nipples


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nasty cow tongue


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ox tail soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pizza pie authentico from naples, italia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

refried beans with colby jack cheese and sliced jalapenos


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shrimp tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tacos rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Veal Marsala


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

White chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Yoplait


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ziti, baked


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alfredo Sauce


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Breadsticks, garlic


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cognac


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dewar's scotch whiskey


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Foster's Beer


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Garden salad


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hotcakes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hiram Walker


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gouda


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hummus


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

IHOP pancakes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jackfruit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kosher Gelatin


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lima beans


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Macaroon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Nougat


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Orange Julius


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Pork chops


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quinoa


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Reese's Pieces


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Steak fries


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Turnips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Salted Caramel Peanut Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffled Hash Browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Tail Snapper Baked in a Salt Crust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Applesauce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Blueberries


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cranberries


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dragon fruit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Egg cream


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

French fries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Grape juice


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hot dogs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

Icee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello chocolate pudding


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kellog's raisin bran


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna al fortono


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mango ice cream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Maggot pie


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

NutriGrain bars


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Oatmeal raisin cookies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Pizzelles


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Quiche 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Red Potatoes


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Salmon


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tacos


----------



## Wicked96 (Nov 9, 2016)

Upma


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Unsweetened iced tea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Velveta


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Watermelon margarita


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xanthan gum


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Yogurt


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zagnut bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

god damn mother f***ing spammers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple spice herbalife protein shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buttered orange cream cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese N' Rice Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diablos cheese and spice pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edamame Rice Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Franks hot sauce


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Gulden's mustard


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Hollandaise sauce


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Iced donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama and Watermelon Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kale Chips with Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

laffy taffy smoothie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mango


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Nachos.


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oodles of noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Orange Citrus Halibut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strawberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey roasted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pistachio Almond Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very decadent chocolate mint smoothie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Welch's grape juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*xmas fruitcake*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Chicken Stir Fry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bacon wrapped stuffed cream jalapenos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Chowder


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffin Pizzas


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

French bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

garlic parmesan chicken florentine


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Home fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced cappuccino


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Jamaican beef patty


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kidney Beans


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lima beans


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moon pies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Creamsicle Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pumpkin spice herbalife protein drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red mango punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Meatball Lasagna


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Tortellini Carbonara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla mocha cream frappe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Cherry Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (sardine-like fish)


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Yam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond coconut cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Cinnamon Buns Ice Cream


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cranberry salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

deep fried fish n chips


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Eggnog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruit cups

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garbanzo bean casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Orange BBQ Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

italian sausage spicy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Korean chow mein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linguine Bolognese


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Mandarin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Stuffed French Toast


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Orangina


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear Cranberry Almond Crumble


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick sandwhiches


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Roast Beef


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Salami


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toast

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uncooked cookie dough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walnut raspberry vinagrette


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Xanthia (a cocktail)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yellow cake with chocolate frosting, my fave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

allegria salmon smoked garlic and herb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon, Egg and Cheese Stuffed Crepes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Coconut cream pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dunkin donuts iced coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eclair Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french silk chocolate pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Oreo Peanut Butter Moon Pies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

horchata ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Truffle Fudge


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Julep, Mint


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kellogg's frosted flakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Garlic Tilapia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Melon, honey dew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nectarine dark chocolate


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Jerk Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick and easy home made quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and Coke :drunk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Sausage gravy over biscuits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thanksgiving dinner


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Umms, Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Lemon Chiffon Crueller Doughnut


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water chestnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty bean and cheese dip


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Applejack Cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Coconut Rice Pudding


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

Coca cola


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Diwali Treats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Earl Grey tea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Horseradish sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kisses chocolate pie hersheys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

merry christmas cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice crispy toasted cheese and onion sandwiches.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Carmelitas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

paletas authenticos de mejico


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Quorn Burgers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red siracha sauce


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Steak

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turducken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Unsweetened tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very sweet hersheys chocolate cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffled Hash Browns


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas pudding and party


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yolks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Acorn Squash Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

babe ruth candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coca-Cola Clear


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Gobstoppers Candy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Foie gras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guava Cheese Turnovers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno triple cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kosher Hot Dogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon drops gummy bears


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mint, just Mint


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutter Butter Ice cream cake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Orange Julius


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

potato wedges


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quick, Nestle's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Green Apple Ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Milk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venetian Shrimp and Scallops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

White chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoconostle (prickly pear cactus)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Coffee Cake


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Zuchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Cashew Rice Pilaf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cranberry white chocolate decadent cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Rice with Smoked Sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eastern bacon burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garden Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

italian ice cream (gelato)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kentucky Fried Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lentil mushroom soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's and Fudge Ice Cream Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nestle crunch cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pear orange cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

root beer float


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vanilla Caramel Flan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle cone double rich chocolate ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zuchinni


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Avocado


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bananas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cream of wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Twinkie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Elote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folgers Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

guacamole chips the dip is in the chip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced cherry coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Garlic Tilapia


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Krispy Kreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mole'


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Orange blood red tea


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pizza


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Quarters. Mmmm. I used to be into nickels but I've become more classy.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

naes said:


> Quarters. Mmmm. I used to be into nickels but I've become more classy.


lol

roasted tofu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Dog (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

*xmas* cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Bacon Deviled Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty italian dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Rhubarb Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bacon ultimate colossal burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Shrimp Orecchiette


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dairy queen blizzard


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Eggnog Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Burgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gnocchi Pomodoro


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Ham and pineapple grilled cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kool aid man


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

leftovers from the day after tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mussels Marinara


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nathan's hot dog


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Ortega taco shells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plum Blueberry Upside Down Cake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quinine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Scalloped potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Lime Shrimp Skewers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla waffer cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut and Vanilla Crème Brulée


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtremely spicy chex mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Red Raspberry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Black Cod


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Caterpillar roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dill pickle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Oreo Peanut Butter Moon Pies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot chocolate peppermint candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp and Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Macaroni with Beef


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nut roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Pudding Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pudding filled donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Raspberry Bellinis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Banana Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Turtle dove truffle chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Brownie Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velveeta jalapeno nachos supreme


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate laxatives


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yellow cake with chocolate frosting


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra xmas cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille and Chicken Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blueberry muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Creole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Dark Chocolate Hazelnut Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eclairs candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fetuccine alfredo pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Codfish Fritters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ketchup siracha flavored


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon zig zag cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mint Cookies ‘n Cream Brownie Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chocolate Lava Cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachio cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rice pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut and Hot Dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tilapia


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsweetened bran bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Jamaican Jerk Burrito


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

washington cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yesterdays and todays leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti Chicken and Broccoli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Alfredo Chicken with broccoli and carrots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesesteak Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Martini


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Eclair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Halibut Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Green beans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Shepherd’s Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Krispy Kreme doughnut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna mexican sandwhich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

meatball marinara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Blueberry Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pina Colada Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Eggs Benedict


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Chilie De Arbol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberry Shortcake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tandoori Spiced Snapper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uncut meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Maple Blazer Blunt Doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra chocolate peanut butter cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Tomato Pesto Sauce


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Absinthe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chicken Portabello And Mushroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Coconut Shrimp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg drop soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## VivaCrybaby (Dec 8, 2016)

Gefilte fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Sriracha Chicken Wings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

italian ice


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Jalapeño Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Bulgogi Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon and Almond Rice Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Marinated Chicken breast and brown rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Swirl Pumpkin Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rockyraccoon said:


> Absinthe


 :eek - that stuff can permanently mess a person up mentally!

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Whiskey Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red lobster dish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

tangerine


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Udon noodles.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vegetable soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra cheese jalapeno pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zachary chocolate covered cherries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Blue berry scones


----------



## dreamydragon (Dec 12, 2016)

Chia seed pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Black Bottom Pie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

English Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Golden Delicious Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Spicy sausage with rigatoni and mozzarella cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kale Chips with Honey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lime diet coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Orange Coffee Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oranges

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pecan Pie Cheesecake


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Quark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit Fricasee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Scones raspberry orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Almond Panna Cotta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unchilled frozen yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venison 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xtra Whole Wheat English Muffins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams with agave nectar 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Marinated Asparagus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond butter pecan muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Butter cookies


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cafe au Lait


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Danish


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cream mississippi mudd sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Cheesy Italian Meatballs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

krunchy cheetos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

milk nickels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

otro escondido pizzeria hamburger triple meat supreme pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear Brandy Sidecar


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Quail Wellington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Meatball Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey melt sandwhich sub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Caramel Cone Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venison and Wild Mushroom Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

walnut almond fudge brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## gtanil (Dec 17, 2016)

Umbrella Fruit


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vermouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Peach Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience premium energy drink mango guava


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Honey Drumsticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

blackberry eggnog cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Catfish Cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Deli Spicy Orange Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eggplant casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Rice with Bacon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Glazed doughnut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Tuna Tacos with Guacamole


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Kahlua


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Macaroons


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Malibu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nai You Zha Gao (fried cream cake)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Monkey Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Honey Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicl and easy take and bake pizzas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Salt and Pepper Potato Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet orange butter cream cupcakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

water mixed with energy supplement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zacks ultimate colossal burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Chicken Stir Fry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

butter pecan rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Sausage Breakfast Grits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Eggnog Brownie Swirl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggnog cheesecake pumpkin pecan pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot swiss miss chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

jerk chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Key Lime Coconut Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemon meringue pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mom's Gorditas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nerds Candy :nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Pistachio Wild Rice Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

potato salad with fried chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n easy home made super nachos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rice pilaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

soup and salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tortilla Fried Queso Catfish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

umpqua eggnog cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Coconut Lemongrass Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles rancheros con salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

york peppermint candy cane ice cream cake


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Ziti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Walnut Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Cheeseburger Meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Twinkie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried spicy chicken salad with salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guava Glazed Chicken


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Humus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Jalepeno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kimchi Fried Rice with Fried Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mayonnaise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nashi Crumble Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Glazed Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

peppered chile steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Stuffed Poblano Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Refried Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lemon Pepper Linguini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taco Bell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very cheesy mac n cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in July (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Abalone steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Chicken Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Taco Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg beneficial salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Garden Italian Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham on Rye


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

italian ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Dark Chocolate Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kong bars (choclate protein bar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Chops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Manwich :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nestle crunch bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Coconut Cream Truffles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Peanut butter chocolate sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quail Stuffed with Cornbread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Raisin Rice Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sardines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Quesadillas


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Tempura Shrimp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Xylitol gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Coffee Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zatarain's jambalaya


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Almond Joy candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Dublin Mudslide Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eat all you want buffet chinese food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape-Nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Nut Clusters


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Iceberg lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kikkoman Soy Sauce on suki yaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Piccata


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

menudo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

naan bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

okra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick and easy super burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbow Trout


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

super beef nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Bean and Beef Chili


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted can of peas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xstart bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yesterdays leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Black Bean Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple strudel 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bean with Bacon Soup


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Chicken Cacciatore


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dried fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

Fruit roll-up


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green bean casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced cinnamon rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

korean egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Linguine with Shrimp Scampi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

marinara sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EeveeGal (Jan 3, 2017)

Potatoes

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quail eggs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red robin gourmet burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon Croquettes


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## EeveeGal (Jan 3, 2017)

Vanilla Milkshake
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wendys spicy habenero chicken sandwhich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolate laxative


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Tail Snapper Baked in a Salt Crust


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caribbean Jerk Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dorito loco tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

easy jalapeno chicken italiano sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falafel Omelet Hoagie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greek Yogurt Banana Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna casserole con queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello mold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Macaroni Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

laffy taffy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

marzipan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Swirl Pumpkin Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie milk shake sugar free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panko Fried Razor Clams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quaker oatmeal chocolate mint fudge cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry shortcake orange ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Chicken Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uncut steak t bone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## C h e r i e (Nov 28, 2016)

Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xlarge stuffed crust pepperoni pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty cheese nip jalapeno crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Blackberry Smoothie


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Black pudding.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheese puffs snacks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchilladas verdes con carne molida (enchiladas green chile with ground beef)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape nuts cereal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hummus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced oatmeal cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp and Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kabobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liverwurst Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Rum Glazed Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oceanspray cranberry juice low sugar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pina colada ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quesadilla rancheros a la italiana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Caramel Toffee Pretzel Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilapia Fillets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsaturated fat nut mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Mango Tango Doughnut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wendys frosty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yam pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta Primavera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple ceasar chicken salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Swirl Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheddar cheese pumpkin spice cup cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggo Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frankenstein Oreo Pudding Parfaits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorilla Crackers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollandaise Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice sparkling water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

korean unfried rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Tikka Masala


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

maple syrup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Glazed Salmon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachio cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red berry soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinach and Bacon Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey salad sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla creme protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut and Vanilla Crème Brulée


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x start bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Birdie (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus Cashew Rice Pilaf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

bacon wrap sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Pineapple Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dairy queen dipped cone ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escarole and White Bean Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried chicken salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgonzola and Porcini Mushroom Risotto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot choclolate peppermint candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jo Jo potato wedges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Lemonade


----------



## BeautyStale (Dec 30, 2016)

Mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oranges

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Valentino hot sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tecate popcorn chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

veggie garden salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

applewood ribeye steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Bacon Wrapped Meatloaf


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Clam Chowder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Doughnuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg mcmuffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fig and Hazelnut Bread Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled ham and cheese sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Truffle Fudge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kraft singles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna mexicano


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

marshmallow


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pepperoni cheese stuffed sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red chile de arbol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seaweed Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taco Cabana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Salted Caramel Peanut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet orange butter cream cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xstart bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Orange Creme


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty flaming potato chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Barbecue ribs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

creamy alfredo chicken with pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Sea Bass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

english muffin hot tuna sandhwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Sticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grape cranberry juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian sauage with pasta rotini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Garlic Tilapia Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon scones


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mars candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Smoothie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Green Apple Ale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sour cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Teriyaki Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very beefy nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waffled Banana Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas pudding


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Toad Licker said:


> Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


That's a great name.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

york peppermint candy ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Tomato Pesto Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

applebees mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown Butter Rum Cannoli


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carrot cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Double Dark Chocolate Hazelnut Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Easter bunny chocolate fudge brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goat's Milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Horchata rice drink


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

korean chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liver and Onions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mole' con spanish rice and mac n cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Orange Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange chocolate covered oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panko Fried Razor Clams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quiznos submarine sandwhich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rally's hamburger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sugar free cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Steak Fajita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Umpqua cherry cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whataburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yesterdays leftovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple pie protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Jack and Jalapeño Quesadillas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

carls jr breakfast burritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grape nut cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot tamales chile verde


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice cold Cappuccino


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno jumbo poppers


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Kombu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's Cherry Blondies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Polenta


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Quinoa Quesadilla


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Red cabbage


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Swiss Chard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tutti Frutti Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsweetened almond milk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vodka Lime & Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra cheesy cheese fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow chocolate cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zebra themed birthday cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond milk chocolate flavored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Honey Jalapeño Chicken Wings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheesy breadsticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Drop Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fanta orange soda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Banana Daiquiri


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

iced chocolate milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jellybeans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kidney bean casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon meringue pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

milky way candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookies double stuffed creme


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pop Tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sautéed Bananas with Rum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey pot pies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Underwood canned ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xni Pec (habanero salsa)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Artichoke dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer and Bacon Battered Deep Fried Dorito's


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Donut Holes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Everclear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Galliano


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate peppermint candy


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Ice cream soda


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jumbo egg salad


----------



## masterof (Jul 8, 2016)

Kiwi Fruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mexican pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no sugar added lemon poppy seed cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ramen noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sirloin steak con chile


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

toasted subway sandwhich meatball marinara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

umpqua orange pistachio ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Lime Chicken Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Crusted Scallops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow chocolate rose of Texas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Aromatic yellow corn delicatessen topped with Gorgonzola cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Bella Sera Sausage Bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Chocolate Fudge Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Spicy Nacho


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggplant parmaesean fortono


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

gatorade ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

italian baked chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Muffins


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Napoleon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roast Beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Bass alla Fiorentina


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tacos home made with beans and rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

unleavened bread


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

Vinegar and salt chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas pudding parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Waffles with Orange Honey Syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero candy bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond joy double fudge brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Coffee Heath Bar Crunch Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

donald duck juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fortune Cookie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Granola


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kellogs pop tarts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lollipop


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Malted Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nashi Crumble Muffins


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick peanut butter and natural jelly sandwhiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry shortcake cup cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilapia Fillets


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

umpqua pumpkin eggnog cheesecake ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia (cocktail)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow tail wine

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread with Lemon Honey Butter


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Alabama Slammer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broccoli


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Captain Morgans Rum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel Layer Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eggs on toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried snickers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Graham Crackers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot apple cider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jelly sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagne Bolognese al Forno


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

minute maid diet lemonade soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Chicken Drumsticks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one gallon of whole milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quesadillas ala mexicana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Bran cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

triscuit crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Coconut Cream Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffle cone sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yard long submarine sandwhich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond butter pancakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buttered orange creme cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Fried Egg Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Cool Ranch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

empanadas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Fries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled salmon kielbasa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Peanuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Matchstick Fries


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kabob


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marinated bodacious brazilian chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathan's Famous Hot Dogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oscar mayer hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Pumpkin Coffee Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Strawberry Ale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strawberry preserves


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Tim Tams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Voodoo Bacon Maple Bar Doughnut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

washington apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

york peppermint patty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Marinated Asparagus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alfredo mozzarella sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer and Bacon Battered Deep Fried Dorito's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Sausage Breakfast Grits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dangerously hot and spicy chex mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fettuccine alfredo chicken with pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hickory smoked sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo sized chocolate bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna worlds best


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulberry Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nonfat cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Coconut Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

peaches n cream salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Orange Citrus Halibut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sour Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Steak Fajita


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unpasteurized Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Waldorf salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in July (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Sausages


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banana bread

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Banana Taquitos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Daiquiris


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fruit salad covered in dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp Scampi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus with pita chips

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Intense raspberry dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Poppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kale Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liverwurst Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

meatballs a la italiana worlds best


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

onion rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rich double decadent chocolate chip brownies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt & Vinegar Chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Veal cutlet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eX-lax chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Beef


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Baked Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Chocolate Fudge Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

delicious banana cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fired Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Green Pepper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew Voltage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nectarine protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pineapple Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

roasted honey peanut butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sourdough Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Chili


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Umeboshi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

valveeta cheese sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yard long submarine sandwhich italian bmt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta Primavera


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown Sugar Caramel Latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crisp Onion Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grapefruit juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Himalayan salt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Inari (sweet tofu sushi)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

jamacan me hungry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Plight said:


> jamacan me hungry


I could go for some Inari right now too.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemonade raspberry cream pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

we skipped k

Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayo sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange creme gelato


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

raspberry tart yogurt parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thermidor, lobster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pistachio Almond Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vichyssoise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra crunchy fish sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty pasta primavera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

asian egg rolls jumbo sized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Pork Fried Rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dressed lobster


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enchiladas con queso y beef fajitas


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fried pizza bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Oreo Peanut Butter Moon Pies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cream cake strawberry orange


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jalapeño poppers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Knockwurst


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Cheesecake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mystery meat


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nabisco cheddar cheese crackers with tabasco sauce


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Quesadilla


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Queen Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sardines


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Cachaca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trout


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Upside down cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Strawberry Sangria


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xyience Cherry Lime energy drink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YooHoo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zucchini pasta alfredo. 


man i love alfredo sauce ;p


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Artichoke dip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bark Thins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramelized Honey Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dark chocolate raspberry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Endive


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fanta drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jello pistachio pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lentils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ovaltine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

peach cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red candy apples


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad croutons


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tacos rancheros


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pumpkin Pie Ala Mode Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xstart bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow corn on the cob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

almond joy candy bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bread


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

corn bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner Rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

earths best pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Roll Ups


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham with cheese salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Coffee Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Frosty Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pez Candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad dressing


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey dressing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underwater fish


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet red cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Sours


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zip fuzz energy drink mix


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Artichoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn Syrup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried snickers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goats Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kimchi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Rock Shrimp


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Malted milk balls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiznos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum and Coke :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sardines

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiramisu Al Caffe Marocchino


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugli fruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Valpre (Bottled water)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

White Rum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra dark chocolate almond bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Biscuits


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Caramac Buttons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet 7Up


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fortune Cookie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Guava Sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot dogs from ball park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jelly sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lime soda


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Mandarins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Oranges Juice, (no added sugar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastrami on Rye


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oatmeal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rotisserie chicken breast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tecate con character


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Raisin Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt Greek


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero candy bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

apple wood chicken ceasar salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Banana Cream Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ding dong cakes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

extra chili cheese fries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Frog Legs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hors D'oeuvres


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Codfish Fritters


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kentucky fried chicken tenders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Marmite

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olive oil

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red enchiladas con carne molida


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Seaweed Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

umpqua orange swirl cheesecake cream ice cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Almond Milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

waffles in nutella


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanthan Gum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Italian Sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

angelo alfredo pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackened Salmon with Pineapple Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

charbroiled chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner rolls w/ butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Egg rolls

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Halibut Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Honey smoked ham


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Iced coffe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Matchstick Fries


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon lime soda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella banana caramel cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Crunch Parfait


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pink soda


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarter Pounder


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Raspberry sourdough bread.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Steak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Limeade


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

minute maid orange soda


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange slices..


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

parmesan vegetable salad


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

Quisp Cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

rojo tea by monster energy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Strawberry Ale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

strawberry field smoothie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Trix Cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ukranian rolls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Valentine's candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Tempura Shrimp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x-large five cheese sausage pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zultry Zoe (drink)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Almonds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Broccoli with butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Praline Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

decadent dark chocolate potato chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

french vanilla protein shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

garbanzo bean casserole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hotdogs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ice cream rootbeer float


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jimmy Dean Breakfast sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kellog's raisin bran muffins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mascarpone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Olive Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

pineapple upside down cupcakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Sunset (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sunny D


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Bean and Beef Chili


----------



## AreBean92 (Mar 2, 2017)

Upside down pineapple cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegan Spinach and Mushroom Lasagna


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt and Bacon Deviled Eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

airhead candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Banana Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cedar Planked Teriyaki Salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dried apricots and trail mix


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggplant


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

fabulous oven roasted chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot succulent raspberry chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

japanese egg roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kosher Hot Dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lime flavored cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Potato Wedges


----------



## SocialGhost (Mar 3, 2017)

Quesadilla


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ROjo chile de arbol


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shredded cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tsukune Pork Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

uncut stew meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Ice cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

white chocolate fudge bark bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt with nuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zwiebach toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Rhubarb Coffee Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

black beans and ground turkey con chili


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cucumber slices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Chicken Egg Roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg roll pork


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

granola bar parfait


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hard boiled egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Energy bars :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lemon bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayonnaise salad


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Nut brown ale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peking Duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Rum cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Steamed oriental veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tortilla Fried Queso Catfish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venison Chile con Carne


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

White Rice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zylitol gum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Sausages


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Pork Fried Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

chicken fried steak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green monster limeade heineken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Strawberry Jam


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turtle dove chocolates


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

fine chocolates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waffles with syrup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra spicy spam


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt with banana slice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

boo berry muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Almond Chocolate Clusters


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doughnut holes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Tea


----------



## himemiko (Mar 7, 2017)

Ham


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jamaican chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kohlrabi Carrot Fritters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Tea


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange flavored cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sparkling lemonade


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sesame seed bagel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Salty Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Burger


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

blueberry muffin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggo waffles con salsa and turkey bacon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fried Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread Oreo Stuffed Snickerdoodle


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Honey Mustard


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iced coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jack daniels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ladoos


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Milkshakes 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella peanut butter milk shake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Prune juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rarebit


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

salmon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x start protein bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie alfredo sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Injected Smoked Pork


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

buttered movie popcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Swirl Pound Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Egg drop soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno nacho


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Limes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mango cream pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nehi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo cookie birthdaycake shake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Peppermint Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

red links


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salami With Ritz Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tangerine Almond Panna Cotta


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra low fat cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage Casserole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

whatachicken sandwhich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia (cocktail)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond and Parmesan Crusted Tilapia


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Crab Stuffed Mushrooms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dill pickle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eclair


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

French Fries


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Smoked Turkey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian Samosas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jelly donut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kettle Corn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

Naan bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiche


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice Pineapple


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Coconut Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Malted Ice Cream Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (sardine-like fish)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt with orange slices


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zucchini

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brown sugar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dairy queen oreo mint blizzard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee Cheesecake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Full English


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grandmas traditional fruitcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Glazed Salmon Fillets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream Sundae


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Jack in the box

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

little debbie oatmeal pies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mango and Coconut Daiquiri


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutty Buddy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange madeira cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pecan pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raspberry Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sautéed Kohlrabi with Onions and Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taco tote


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vanilla cherry coke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Ziti


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Apple cider 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Turtle Soup Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cadburry chocolate egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Jacked Buffalo Chicken Sandwich


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eggs


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot cakes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kellogs corn pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Piccata


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nilla wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Julius


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Peanut butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Steak Diane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Umbrella fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra stuffed crust alfredo philly cheesesteak pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Beef


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Zapote (fruit)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer and Bacon Battered Deep Fried Dorito's


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^^those are some doritos 



Caramel twix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

egg roll salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

grilled chicken cesar salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham & cheese toastie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Irish green coffee monster energy drink


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kahlua Pig Egg Rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

large corn dog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

mexican lasagna fortono


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Chocolate Chip Cookies


----------



## TheFighterStillRemains (Oct 3, 2010)

onde-onde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear Brandy Sidecar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Orange Citrus Halibut


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shallots


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tequila shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Brownie Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vodka haha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellowtail wine

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zultry Zoe (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Sausage


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Bangers and mash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cereal killer peanut butter and two slices of whole wheat bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dilly bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Foo Young


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Fancy Nancy.... cocktail featuring voka, OJ, triple sec & vermouth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gingerbread Man


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Truffle Fudge


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knackwurst and Potato Salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lunch Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mussels Marinara


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nectarine


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Orangensaft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Apple Breakfast Quinoa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Chocolate Chip Frozen Yogurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very chiloso pico de gallo (salsa)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White and Dark Chocolate Dogwood Bark


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

eXlax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Coffee Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Chicken Stir Fry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Balut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

coke zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

easy spam sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gouda cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

heinz jalapeno ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Juicy Fruit gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Strawberry Smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lime sherbet ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Milk chocolate 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

orange julius


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pears

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Ramen


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Strawberry milkshake​


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tropicana orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Espresso Madness Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet orange cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western Hash Brown Omelet


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas fudge swirl carousel


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yuletide Log


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread with Lemon Honey Butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Macaroni and Cheese Burger


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cheese sticks with marinara sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

easier italian home made sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Roasted Potatoes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ice pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kiwi Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Blackberry Trifle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

made leftovers


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nilla wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

powerade zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Pilaf


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak and Egg Burrito


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tapsilog!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bubble Gum Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

vegtable condensed soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Peach Margarita


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xyience frost berry blast energy premium drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zatarain's jambalaya


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Annanin um'e


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Catfish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Easy cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Feta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Oreo Peanut Butter Moon Pies


----------



## Brawk Shady (Jan 19, 2015)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Mocha Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jalapeno bites


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Kamikaze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Muffins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Julius


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pears in fruit juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raspberry Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberry cobbler

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra peanut butter pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Jamaican Jerk Burrito


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

western sausage egg biscuit sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yesterdays Lunch leftovers mexican lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

All you can eat dinner buffet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Rum Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

cherry cream pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dipped cone ice cream from dairy queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant and Pepper Parmesan Sandwiches


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fried chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

finely shredded mozzarella cheese


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gorgonzola cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya Pot Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kikkoman Soy Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Charms


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mello Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Octopus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rice cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut and Hot Dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teaberry gum


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Root Beer Float


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Wheatgrass juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Young's fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Summer Squash Casserole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baked potato chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

crispy spicy chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Sea Bass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enriched wheat flour tortillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grilled cheese & onion on toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honey corn dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mexican ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo red velvet cake cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paella De Marisco


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

que loco taco


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Fried Rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tootsie Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla cupcake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiltshire Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zizi Coin Coin (drink)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple slices


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Bean Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Glazed Doughnut Holes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

dozen eggs


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

escargot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

guacamole


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halibut Fish Tacos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

KFC


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Charms


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

mac n cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Honey Cookies


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ricotta Taleggio Ravioli


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

sonic milkshakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Uncooked pasta


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla cupcake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wine :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoconostle (prickly pear cactus)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Cider


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Baklava


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Evian Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grilled Bacon


----------



## MakeEatDirt (Apr 19, 2017)

Hobnobs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumbo Corndog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Walnut Bread


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lettuce leaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miso Glazed Cod


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chocolate Lava Cakes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peroni


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Raisin cookies 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinach Tortellini Soup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pistachio Almond Ice Cream


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

vinegar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wafers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xacuti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackened Salmon with Pineapple Rice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cole Slaw


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Dinner rolls 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee Cheesecake


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Fish and chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hors d'oeuvres


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulberry Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Cookie Ice Cream Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhubarb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Tequila


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Vanilla Milkshake​

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Xmas cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Zanahorias (carrots)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Bibimbap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Banana Taquitos


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Daikon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Streusel Coffee Cake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

French toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Haddock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lilt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew White Out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ovaltine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Mango Smoothie


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Quinoa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rice with spices


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Umeboshi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Bean Coconut Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille and Chicken Jambalaya


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Barley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon Bean Quesadillas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dole Fruit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

enriched wheat bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Guava


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Boiled Eggs


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Irish cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jicama Tuna Tacos with Guacamole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Kebabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lamb Chops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Macaroni Grill


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Nachos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Pie and Mash.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ragu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Squid (Calamari)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Milkshake


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velamints candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yukon Dew Me (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Apricot Sponge


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Buttermilk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Apple Cake


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edamame Succotash


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lime


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Mud Slide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nut-crusted cheese ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Carmelitas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Prosecco


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Quesadilla

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry White Chocolate Mousse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Steamed rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

VanDeKamps Fish Sticks


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yoghurt Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Blueberry pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fried Onions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo hot dogs


----------



## 1975 (May 18, 2017)

Kiwis


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lean Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mint Oreo Brownie Bars


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nutty bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Punnet of strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rib eye steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Crab Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Fish Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Flavored Muffin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Harvest Peach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Joy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Black & Blue Sour


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Citrus Bursts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doritos
Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp with Coconut Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot pockets bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jerk chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

King prawns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Bisque


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mint Julep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Oreos

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Raspberries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Skittles


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Tartar sauce for fish and chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Brownie Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ardennes Pate


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Baguette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon Bean Quesadillas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Crusted Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Florentines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jacobs Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Rum Glazed Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Pilaf


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Red Lentil Curry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Meatball Lasagna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Toast with ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla, Almond and Cocoa Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Encrusted Tuna Steaks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Hot Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangzhou Fried Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zizi Coin Coin (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Cream Cheese Tarts


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Corn nuts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Cool Ranch


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Eclairs

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape juice


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Haricot Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Jerk Chicken


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Kofte Kebab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Angel Food Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Strawberry Parfait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Hot Chocolate


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Profiteroles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raspberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice Green Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi and Edamame Pasta Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very lovely chocolate moon pies


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Watermelon cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beer and Bacon Battered Deep Fried Dorito's


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese food


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Green Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Orange BBQ Chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kohlrabi Blue Cheese Slaw


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Lychees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

McDonald's Big Mac


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pop Tart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Bran Cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Cotton Candy Ice Cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut and Vanilla Crème Brulée


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Black Bean Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Blueberry Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry muffins

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coke on Ice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Diet coke

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Walnut Date Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruity Pebbles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Alfredo Tilapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hawaiian Pulled Pork Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lime diet coke


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

malt chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

not eating turkey turkey


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oreo orange milk shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Muffins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Dog (drink)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Tripe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Hot Chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal parm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mountain Blackberry Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zultry Zoe (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Fried Crab Balls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bison Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Stuffed Peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Jacked 3D Jalapeño Pepper Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Edamame Bean Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goat's Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Watermelon White Sangria


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Juniper Berry Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kombucha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## lylyroze (Jul 11, 2013)

Kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Bean and Ham Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Pistachios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Orange Citrus Halibut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sushi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## HappyBread (Jul 14, 2017)

Vanilla Buttercream. mmmm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Banana Bread Pudding


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

Xocolatl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Orange Creme


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Brown Betty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Paw Swipe Pale Ale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese cauliflower


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Nut Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Coconut Shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Sweet Pickle Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew White Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Banana Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potato Pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Cookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon with Brown Sugar and Bourbon Glaze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Ka Gai (thai coconut chicken soup)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Kona Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Strawberry Sangria


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Black Beans


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Caramel popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Swirl Pound Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgonzola Crostini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lime Daiquiri


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

macaroni


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

nachos


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

opressed chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Honey Sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratatouille with Red Snapper


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Maple Nut Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey Sours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Summer Squash Casserole


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Apricot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Jamaican Me Crazy Ice Cream


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Cream tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Salted Caramel Layer Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hors D'oeuvres


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam tarts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oyster Bisque


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Potato Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberry ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Lime Shrimp Skewers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Western Hash Brown Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Burger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond and Parmesan Crusted Tilapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Bourbon Iced Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Sausage Rigatoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Mozzarella Cheese Sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Eclairs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fried chikin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Bacon Jalapeño Wraps


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate served cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Lamb Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jewish Steak meal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Bulgogi Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Caesars Pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nai You Zha Gao (fried cream cake)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Orange juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pilaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Caramel Eggnog Brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in July (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bean with Bacon Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dod food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Huckleberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Macaroni Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liverwurst Sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mayonnaise sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nutmeg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pan Fried Halibut Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roasted Ham


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Strawberry ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vinegar Chips


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoconostle (prickly pear cactus)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yangzhou Fried Rice


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Zingers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bacon Sandwich


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cat food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelet


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Egg and ham sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gnocchi Primavera


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Pork Ribs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Raspberry linzer tart

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smirnoff Ice Strawberry Acai


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Taquitos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Lime Chicken Wings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original French Vanilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Buko pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Cheese Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Macadamia Brownies


----------



## AslanMypetLion (Jun 19, 2017)

Escargot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fried chikin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Alfredo Tilapia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mustard Glazed Pork Ribs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Lollipop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's and Fudge Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potatoes Au Gratin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quick oats


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Caramel Toffee Pretzel Ice Cream


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tomato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla and Blueberry Cheesecake


----------



## ouchiii (Sep 26, 2017)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille Sausage Creole


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Betty's Awesome Pecan Pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Fortune Cookie


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Doritos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

eggnog pumpkin spice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Bread


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Half a pound of peanut butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jamon de bola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lobster


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nougat


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Oreo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Panko Fried Razor Clams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Rolos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice Patties


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Yummy yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti Chicken and Broccoli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bison Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheese N' Rice Quesadillas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Parmesan Casserole


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy Meal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## RickandMorty100years (Oct 6, 2017)

Lemon pound cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew White Out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nequik


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Onion rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple and Ham Fried Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit Stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tiny Marshmallows


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ube-flavored ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Malted Ice Cream Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Yellowfin Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Summer Squash Casserole


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Apple juice


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Butter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Cinnamon buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Macadamia Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Gobstoppers Candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fried Oyster Skins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Summer Sausage Sliders


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hotdog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jumbo shrimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna ala Mexicana


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Crunch Parfait


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice and beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shakshuka


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tomato salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bordeaux Cherry Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra spicy sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Adobo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Barbecue Shrimp


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Crusted Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumbo Burger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi strawberry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nectarine and Strawberry Parfait


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Brittle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiznos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spinach Stuffed Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside down cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

velvet red cake milk shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Banana Bread Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero calorie alfredo sauce


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Abs Diet Power Foods
l
m
o
n
d
s


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Lemon Crepes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Bacon Bean Quesadillas


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Streusel Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot chocolate cold peppermint candy flavored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Garlic Tilapia Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Macaroni Salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Leche Flan


----------



## BlueRobot (Oct 21, 2017)

Mushroom risotto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathan's Famous Hot Dogs


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Onion Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rabbit Stew


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Skittles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Spiked Queso Fundido


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Bacon Maple Bar Doughnut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xacuti


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

blueberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab Stuffed Bell Peppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dark chocolate covered strawberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

french fries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

graham crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash Browns and Fried Eggs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ice cold beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Coconut Shrimp


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Piccata


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mint Julep


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Not eating sandwich sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Espresso Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Strawberry Ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salmon with Brown Sugar and Bourbon Glaze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trout Almondine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

undercooked meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Dipped Bananas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Sticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Summer Sausage Sliders


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

inari (sweet tofu sushi)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kombucha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mexican food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oyster and Corn Chowder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pineapple Juice


----------



## Molang (Apr 8, 2017)

Q Berry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rosemary Olive Oil Triscuit Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra zesty spicy broiled chicken breast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond and Parmesan Crusted Tilapia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

butter pecan ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgonzola and Porcini Mushroom Risotto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Mushroom Ragu


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Pochero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Orange Citrus Halibut


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Salt fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## riotoncloudnine (Nov 20, 2017)

Urchins?


----------



## riotoncloudnine (Nov 20, 2017)

Whoops, two people posted before I did..

Uh, W...

Walnuts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Cupcakes with Milk Chocolate Frosting


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Turnovers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bacon Milkshake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

crispy chicken tenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Crusted Burgers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funyuns


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grapes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Mocha Macaroons


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Banana Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

Pickles 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rum Sunset (drink)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Bean and Beef Chili


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal cutlets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebra Meat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Turtle Soup Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Crawfish Fried Rice


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Deep fried mars bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggplant Lasagna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

French Fries w/ ketchup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape Nehi


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Haggis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Jagermeister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lima beans


----------



## Karina27 (Nov 30, 2017)

Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

skipped m

marshmallows


----------



## jualmolu (Nov 27, 2017)

Onions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

peas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Vindaloo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Tempura Shrimp


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

XXX Moonshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Strawberry Banana


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

Zappers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asparagus and Chicken Stir Fry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Chocolate Chunk Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eel roll sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Green Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Shrimp with Coconut Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

knish


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## acuncic (Dec 3, 2017)

Milky Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Bean and Ham Soup


----------



## Jiren (Nov 24, 2017)

Oreo Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Quesadilla


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

squid sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka Sunrise


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellowtail wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coconut Banana Colada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Roll Ups


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Boiled Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

leftover pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's and Fudge Ice Cream Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nutella sandwich


----------



## bellshah (Dec 9, 2017)

Oreos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roast Beef


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorn frappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

wasabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebra Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Macaroni and Cheese Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Snickerdoodle Ice Cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Dill Pickles


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grapefruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Iceberg Lettuce


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Knackwurst and Potato Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lime Daiquiri


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Muffins


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear and Cherry Buckle


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ritz Crackers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Smoothies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna melts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pumpkin Pie Ala Mode Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xanthia (cocktail)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Italian Sausage Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple crisp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Swirl Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

corn dog


----------



## xMissChloex (Oct 7, 2012)

Donuts! ♥


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg drop soup


----------



## Itari (Feb 1, 2017)

French toasts (ops  ).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green leafy cesar salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

linguine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mongo Guisado (mung bean soup)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

noodles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Slices


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Krispie Treats


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tomato sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Espresso Madness Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yukon Dew Me (drink)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple walnut salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Mousse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

French silk pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green tea peach mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Sriracha Chicken Wings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

iced tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

kettle corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mustard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Brioche Bread Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

onion rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pumpkin Spice Egg Nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice-A-Roni Beef Stroganoff


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Melt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Broccoli


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Covered Pretzels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zesty peppered chili steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Blueberry Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding with Sliced Bananas and Nilla Wafers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caviar


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dinuguan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Zero Candy bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Smoked Turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Tamago Egg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lime Daiquiri


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mustard greens


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

Nutella truffles with a dark chocolate coating and a white chocolate drizzle topped with a golden hazelnut for your enjoyment


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olive pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## thinkr (Dec 29, 2017)

quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhubarb Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

scallion pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal cutlets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yak meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovy pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bean with Bacon Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

chili


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

endives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

green beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Almonds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mango Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

penne alla vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raspberries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorn frappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow squash


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

zuchi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

almonds


----------



## hypermusefan (Dec 7, 2017)

beet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheddar cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelet


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggs Benedict


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grilled salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^That sounds delicious!

Ice cream sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamaican Codfish Fritters


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Kettle KoRn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nut clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chicken and Brown Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potatoes Au Gratin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

raspberry cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

salsa con queso (salsa with chesse)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Bubble Gum Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

water chestnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Cherry Orchard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Yogurt Smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Almond Milkshake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dark chocolate fudge sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

French bread


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

Grapes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hamburgers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Cheesy Italian Meatballs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi strawberry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagne Bolognese al Forno


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nai You Zha Gao (fried cream cake)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Glazed Chicken Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tuna salad sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra cheesy mac and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zesty lemon salad dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acorn Squash Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Big Mac


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken and Mushroom Chimichanga


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

deviled eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fish N Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

hamburger










(i made myself hungry...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jelly


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mapo doufu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Pudding pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

rice pilaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilapia Fillets with Mango Salsa


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ultra Cheesy Nachos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vanilla ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xeres Cocktail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebra shaped cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

blueberry scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Crawfish and Shrimp Etouffe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

^Do crazy people taste different than normal people?

dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Walnut Date Cake


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Falafel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeydew Melon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

kahlua


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lettuce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pear Gingersnap Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quick oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ratatouille


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

scallion pancakes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

tom yum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Espresso Madness Ice Cream


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

X-rose champagne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

zombie cocktail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovy pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Chunky Monkey Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cranberry Sauce


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Domino's pepperoni pizza


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

edamame


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Francisco's Flexible Meat Sauce Product


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Tea


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hurricane cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jack and coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mug Root Beer


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Creamsicle Ice Cream


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

pez candies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pilaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

triple berry smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra low fat ice cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vanilla chai latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice Stuffed Bell Peppers


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

xacuti curry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon, Egg and Cheese Stuffed Crepes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheese and crackers


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

dragonfruit


----------



## Freefall012 (Jan 20, 2018)

Egg


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruitcake


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

grey tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Buttered Rum


----------



## Molang (Apr 8, 2017)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Cheesy Italian Meatballs


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Korean bbq


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Cajun Mahi Mahi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pan Fried Halibut Steak


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarter pounder hamburger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Red Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut and Hot Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tangerines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Peppermint Candy Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetable lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra cheesy cheetos jalapeno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zero candy bar king size


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple fritters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Bourbon Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Sea Bass


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Eclair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ground beef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Omelet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mushy Peas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nacho cheese flavored chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chocolate Lava Cakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Pecan Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Cookie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultimate Nacho cheese Taco Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willy Wonka Chocolate Bars


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xmas egg nog almond milk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yesterdays fast food left overs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta Primavera


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apricot jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brownie Fudge Swirl Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candied Apples


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kale Chips with Honey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Lima Beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pickle Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roasted Leg of Lamb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sardines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tandoori Spiced Snapper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Peanut Butter Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

veal cutlets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Italian Sausage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Sausages


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bean sprouts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Cola Glazed Spare Ribs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dark chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

feta cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Honey tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kettle Corn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Cookie Bars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nutella Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pasta


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Dog (drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tandoori Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vegetable pakoras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

8888 said:


> vegetable pakoras


YES!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

CerealKiller said:


> YES!


Haven't had them in a while but they are good.

Zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Pumpkin Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

doughnuts filled with jelly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Gobstoppers Candy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

forever hard candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Goat's Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Peanut Butter and Banana Split Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Garlic Tilapia Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kombucha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mello Yello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Newcastle Werewolf Blood-Red Ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pickle Slices


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

escargo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quail eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

salmon fillets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside-down cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very dry toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xni Pec (habanero salsa)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apricot applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Jacked Buffalo Chicken Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Escargot


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruit salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gummy Bears


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hamburger buns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jelly doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kosher Hot Dogs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Soda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk chocolate


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nestle crunch bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olive pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pecan Caramel Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rice


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Shrimp Sinigang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Fried Crab Balls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Chocolate Milk Stout


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Dulce de leche


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

goldfish crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Sriracha Chicken Wings


----------



## Deformed Amygdala (Feb 20, 2018)

Urine... i cant come up with anything else


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Jackfruit


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kelp noodle soup


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Lemon bars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mango ice pops


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Nigiri sushi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Subway's Sub

Edit: wrong letter

New: Ragout fin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tangerines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugly pie (it still tastes good though)


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Vindaloo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Xiao long bao


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

zebra cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Joy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Black Russian


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

charred cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Martini


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

endive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Hummus


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Iced coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk Duds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Buddy Sundae Cones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Poutine


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Refried Beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad


----------



## calimerc (Jul 20, 2016)

Tofu


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Venison Stew


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon frozen yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Zucchini Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## KatrinaD (Feb 19, 2018)

Banana


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Donuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flan


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ginataang Nangka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeydew Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

open face sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rum


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

salted peanuts


----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

eggs


----------



## genuris (Feb 28, 2018)

tomato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra low fat pumpkin pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Lemon Chiffon Crueller Doughnut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Water chestnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in July (drink)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yodels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Raspberry Frappe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dasani


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant rollatini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-Nuts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Shepherd’s Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kinilaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Kamikaze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Minute Maid


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nilagang baka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pommes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

RC Cola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Dog (drink)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Tubâ


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Steak


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

V-8 juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wholemeal Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Arugula salad


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Balut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Celery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Rice with Smoked Sausage


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Egg noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folgers Coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Soda


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Humbâ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kettle vinegar potato chips


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lime Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mozzarella Stuffed Portobello Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Peaches


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Cheese Potato Au Gratin


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ube ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Coconut Lemongrass Chicken


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Italian Sausage Pasta


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

American Breakfast


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bread & Butter Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Po' Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Mozzarella Cheese Sticks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Egg-free cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Granola


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hash browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken Wings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lion Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nilagang Baboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Coconut Cream Truffles


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Pan fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Root Beer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Stollen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Brownie Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Vinegar


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Zeppole


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Artichoke dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Curry with spinach


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dinuldog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Escargot with mayo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Foster's Beer


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Hot peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Kalamay


----------



## plankton5165 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lemon chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Meatloaf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oatmeal & Raisin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Whiskey Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quail egg omelette


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Pieces


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Smoked salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Teriyaki Bacon Wrapped Scallops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vanilla ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Yellow cake


----------



## meatismeat (Mar 2, 2018)

zebra cake.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ampaw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Cobbler


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Chocolate chip cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dark chocolate fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Over Easy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus with carrots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jolly Ranchers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi strawberry juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Corn Chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Rings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pears


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Quavers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbow Trout


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Starfruit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tropical Orange Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Undercooked meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla, Almond and Cocoa Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watercress salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Sausage Rigatoni


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggs over easy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fruitcake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Garnish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Nut Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liver and Onions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mashed Potaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Swirl Pumpkin Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Open face sandwich


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Poppy seed baton


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taco Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unsalted rice cakes


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

vegetables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X shaped chocolate cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zabaglione with Strawberries and Chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

American cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Blood Orange Pale


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chinese Food


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Dawg Food


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Edam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Almonds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian seasoning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Poppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kettle corn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lasagna a la Mexicana (Mexican Lasagna)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Magic Cookie Bars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nutella Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Orange soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach and Blueberry Upside Down Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Roulade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Chihuahua (variation of salty dog drink)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tikka Masala


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Udon Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wiltshire Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xacuti


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Milk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Boddingtons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Cinnamon Latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Donut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Halibut Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Joose


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hummus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian Tonic Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Kentucky fried chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Macaroons


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Mud pie


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nutella


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Oyster


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peach Schnapps


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Green Apple Ale


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sushi


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Triple Chocolate Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Bacon Maple Bar Doughnut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra stuffed crust alfredo pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yellow squash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BridgePort Ebenezer Ale


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

celery sticks with natural peanut butter


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

_Dumaguete Express_


----------



## ronordar (Dec 3, 2017)

Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Fudge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Cheese Omelet


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Ice Cubes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya with Shrimp and Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kosher Hot Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Minstrels


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Nectarine Juice


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Omelet


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rocky Mountain Oysters


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Salmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

UHT Milk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Rice Patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Zucchini


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Apple Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blackberry cobbler


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Clam chowder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Crusted Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Eel sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grilled Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Garlic Chicken Wings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jägermeister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemon lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Orange chicken


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pumpkin pie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Bran


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sponge cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Latte


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Verdi


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Wasabi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Lemon Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Milkshake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cranberry juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Egg Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

goat cheese pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeydew Melon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Poppers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lychee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mocha Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nectarines


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

orange zest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Brittle


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Apple Martini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Saffron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tilapia Fillets


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ugli Fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Artichokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Coconut Rice Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Shrimp Orecchiette


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Flan

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Tea


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jelly beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Tails with Herb Butter


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Macaroni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olive pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pink Russian


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quick oats topped with raspberries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Green Apple Ale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sun dried tomatoes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom Ka Gai (thai coconut chicken soup)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Unsalted cashews

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetarian Four Cheese Lasagna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waterr


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X shaped pretzels

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zucchini bread

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille and Chicken Jambalaya


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Bento


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Doughnut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grape ice pops

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Homemade Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Cream Chocolate Cheesecake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Kabob


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemongrass


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Meatballs


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some chicken.  Not implying that any of you guys are chicken as in scaredy-cats or anything.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This is an alphabetical game. 

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tuna


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voodoo Bacon Maple Bar Doughnut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Crostata


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Butter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cider


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Durian shake


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Eclair


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fetuccine alfredo Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

hash brown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Long Island Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Milk duds

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Blueberry Oatmeal


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Chicken liver


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Alphabetic game. :kma

Peanut Butter Banana Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice cakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sea Salt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tamales

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vinegar Chips


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Ramen


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow peppers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Artistic cupcakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Barbecued bread.


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Diced tomatoes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Endives


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Figs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus and pita chips

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Shepherd’s Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam filled doughnut 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lasagne


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mug Root Beer


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nine layer cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Qunioa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

White rice.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salmon Sandwich


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

Toberolone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wafer sugar free cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie (drink)


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Albatross meat.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Baileys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Babka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner Rolls


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Escabeche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Froot Loops


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Guava


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jaffa cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

discopotato said:


> Jaffa cake


How was it?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Charms


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Muller Fruit Corner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nestea


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> How was it?


I didn't have any


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Orange oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pecan Caramel Clusters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rubicon


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Spaghetti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Universal enchiladas


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Vanilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasabi Broiled Black Cod


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

X-rated pizza


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow pears

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Italian Sausage


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Armadillo meat, the carcass of Arthur from the PBS cartoon of the same name.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Baklava


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

cheerios


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

English Breakfast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Toast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Joose


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hartley's Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Jam


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Killed cows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Ice Box Cake


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Meringue


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Not human meat.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Pepsi


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Quesadilla burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice-A-Roni Beef Stroganoff


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Sukiyaki


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tangerine


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Root Beer Float


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (sardine-like fish)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Apple Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Banana cream pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crab Melt Sandwiches


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Dango


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Elm smoked bacon


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Falafel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Tea


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Ham


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ketchup and fish n chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Blackberry Trifle


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mochi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Noisette potatoes


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Opal pears


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Sausage Jambalaya


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tilda rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Coconut Cream Ice Cream


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Vanilla ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonton Soup


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Xavier University's cafeteria pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Zonko's smoke shop edibles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Fried Crab Balls


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bailey's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Popcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dried figs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fillet steak


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Joose


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

hot tuna with english muffins


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Inasal (chicken)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kirkland Milk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Laramie cigarette burgers.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marinated vinegar salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Navy Bean and Ham Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Popeyes' forearm meat


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Quizno's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer fruits cordial


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tequila


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pumpkin Pie Ala Mode Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vine Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Banana Bread Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anchovy pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baked Potatoes


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Croutons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Deli meats

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Eggs


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Falafel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

General Tso's Chicken


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ham


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian sausage

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Merlot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathan's Famous Hot Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Hot Chocolate


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Perogies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Russian roulette dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Tarantula meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Peppered Beef Jerky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ribena Light


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Steamed veggies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vine leaves


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water with lemon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Fin Tuna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Crusted Halibut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding with Sliced Bananas and Nilla Wafers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Delaware Surprise


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Escargot 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Roll Ups


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Garroted pheasant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Yogurt Parfait


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Indian Samosas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Macaroni Salad


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Liquorice


----------



## Random person (May 5, 2018)

McDonalds


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nutella cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Creamsicle Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhubarb Spring Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Pineapple Tacos


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiger Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Vegetarian Mediterranean Veg Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Martini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xaviera (drink)


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yoghurt


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Zebra fodder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Turnovers


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Carnivorous dinosaurs


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

dates


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

discopotato said:


> dates


I'd date you. But if that was inappropriate, I'll just say that today's date is June 14th, 2018. 0


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mabel Pines said:


> I'd date you. But if that was inappropriate, I'll just say that today's date is June 14th, 2018. 0


haha I was talking about the fruit, but thank you I'm flattered :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Sticks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grenadine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honeydew Melon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Lamb Stew


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

jumbo jack from Jack N The Box


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kumquats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mango Coulis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Panang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer Fruits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tutti Frutti Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Java Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtra stuffed jalapeno bites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Key Lime Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Apples


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Buttermilk pancakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Crawfish and Shrimp Etouffe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deviled Eggs


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hash Browns and Fried Eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi strawberry Kool Aid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Angel Food Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew Baja Blast


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Molasses Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Brittle


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Quinoa salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

side salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ultra double rich chocolate frozen drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xampinyons En Salsa Mushrooms


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zesty italian dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Roca


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Boston cream pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Crab Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

French Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus and pita chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Mocha Latte


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Jolly rancher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lollipops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Nori 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Chocolate Lava Cakes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pineapple & Orange Squash


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

Quinoa


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ramen noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sauerkraut Soup with Sausage


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tequila


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

udon noodles


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very tired of eating salad salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

XXX Shine


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Italian Sausage Pasta


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Apple Jacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Phish Food Ice Cream


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Caviar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Cool Ranch Crab Cakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

egg salad sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

falafel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godfather's Pizza


----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)

*Food & Beverage Alphabetically*

Häagen-Dazs ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

jelly


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Kale


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Lemon


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Mac and Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Oreos


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Pabst Blue Ribbon

....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Red wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Tequila


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Kona Coffee Ice Cream


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Xtabentún Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Cupcakes with Milk Chocolate Frosting


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Blue Lagoon Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Cheesecake


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Doritos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everlasting Gobstoppers Candy


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

Frosted miniwheats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus and pita


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Kit-cats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Caesars Pizza


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^ one of my favorites. 

Marshmallows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Coffee Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Raisin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Brittle


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

Quiche


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Crunch Ice Cream


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Tacos!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

water chestnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas in July (drink)


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yams lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Apple pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Barq's Root Beer


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Chocalate


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Domino's Pizza


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Enchilada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Italian dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Kellogg's Frosted Flakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Piccata


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mangoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nut based milk


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piña Colada


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Chocolate Chip Frozen Yogurt


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Sweet potato


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tandoori Chicken


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Upside down cake


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Xavier soup
(Yes it's a real thing:laugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Fritters


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry smoothie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Popcorn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Delmonte Ice Lollies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Crème Brulee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

French Bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gingerbread cookies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Peanuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian sausage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mozzarella Sticks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik Banana Flavored


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oatmeal with raspberries on top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pineapple Rum Cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tuna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xacuti


----------



## grapesodagirl (Aug 12, 2018)

yams???


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Andouille Sausage Creole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bacardi


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Swirl Pound Cake


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Egg whites


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus and pita chips


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Garlic Tilapia


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Kahlúa


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moo Goo Gai Pan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nutella Cupcakes


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Okonomiyaki


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Pie


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Gravy over Toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Mountain Blackberry Revel Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vanilla Pudding


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Waffle


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X shaped alphabet cookie for a baby

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yoghurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zucchini stir fry

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Adobo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Everything But The...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry pie with whipped cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Dipped Bananas


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Escabeche


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flan


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

guacamole


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Hot dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Jam doughnuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lime Cookies


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Peppermint tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Red cabbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Bass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

turkey ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zesty lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Pie


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Baked potato


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Enchilada


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Foccacia


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

ginger ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Chocolate with Mini Marshmallows


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Dark Chocolate Cookies


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Kiwiberry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna with Mushroom Ragu


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

mashed potatoes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Sherbet


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Potato salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

root beer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salad Dressing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tater Tot Casserole


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Upside Down Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal Parmesan


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xni Pec (habanero salsa)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Casserole


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Antipasto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Wrapped Pineapple Shrimp


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheeseburger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Eyeball soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folgers Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grape-Nuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jumbo shrimp with grilled veggies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Ice Tea


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mints


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pepperoni pizza


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Krispie Treats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sweet and sour tofu


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Tacos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Vinegar candy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Pasta Primavera


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Acid juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

banana bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Po' Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelet


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Eggplant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filet Mignon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grapefruit juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sandwiches

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Mackerel Patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemonade


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Marshmallows


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oyster Bisque


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pomegranate juice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Raisin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp and Pineapple Tacos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Teriyaki Chicken


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Udon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xocolatl (cacao beverage)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apricot jam on toast

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Chocolate ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Egg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish Sticks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grape soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Iced coffee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumbo Hot Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lemon Ice Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Buddy Sundae Cones


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Brittle


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Refried Beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shrimp Cocktail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xacuti


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Grilled Tilapia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Avocado Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Coconut Rice Pudding


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Spicy Nacho Rice Krispy Treats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

escargot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Flavored Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Smoked Turkey


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jaffa cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lasagna


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Menudo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Potatoes Au Gratin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarter pounder burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sour patch kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Salad Sandwiches


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unbaked cookie dough


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Very well done steak

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Covered Pretzels


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-tra cheesy French fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebra soup


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Aubergine


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bourbon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Raspberry Frappe


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner Rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Fava beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glazed Donuts


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hash browns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lime Daiquiri


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulberry Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nectarines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Pupu platter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Black Cherry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

strawberry rhubarb pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Fish Sandwiches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vietnamese Lime Chicken Wings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watermelon smoothie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Arroz Caldo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Swirl Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherry Almond Chocolate Clusters


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Diet coke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Grape gunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Smoked Turkey Sandwich


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Icky Instant Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Lump Crab Cakes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Krab Salad


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Limp linguine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mongo Guisado (mung bean soup)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Banana Milk Shake


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Odious Okonomiyaki. lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pez Candy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Rancid Rice


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sour stew


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Steak Fajita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Vodka


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

White chocolate

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yucky Yogurt (expired last year)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zultry Zoe (drink)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple strudel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BridgePort Ebenezer Ale


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Creepy crepe and crappy curry... all in one sitting!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Espresso


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

French Toast


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Grimey Granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey BBQ Shredded Pork


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

irish coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello Shots


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Maple syrup cookies

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Plump prunes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ricotta cheese

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Sangria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tequila

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vodka

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (sardine-like fish)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Lasagna


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Artichoke and spinach dip with jalapeno nacho cheese chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bananas Foster with Spiced Rum


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheese fries

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Denver Omelet


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Egg


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Fraudulent Butter.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Geriatric grains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike's Hard Blueberry Lemonade


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Glazed Chicken Wings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pumpernickel bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas with Shrimp and Peppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rye toast

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

toasted pecans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-tra large donuts


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cornbread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Birthday Cake Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Chow Mein


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dumplings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ham and cheese sandwich

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Lamb Stew


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Killer Salsa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Macaroons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milk and cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pumpkin Spice Latte


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quinoa


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ravioli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Banana Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tutti Frutti Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Uncooked Beef


----------



## Saffron (Feb 15, 2011)

Vienna Sausage o.0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xmas Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

applesauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blackberry Milkshake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eagle eyes.... fried.... Yum, yum!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Garlic bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Queso Fundido


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi strawberry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mango sorbet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty White Chocolate Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quail eggs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Raisin Cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Piña Colada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Victoria Sponge Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Cinnamon Raisin Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Intricate designs said:


> Tea & toast


Marmalade or Jam?? Jam i reckon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Mountain Blueberry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zebra Shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Blood Orange Pale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coconut Macaroons


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dark chocolate covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fish tacos


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Honey-roasted peanuts


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Irish Coffee.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jelly-filled doughnuts


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Kit Kats.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Lemonade


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mango


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Peanuts


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Quesadilla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhubarb Pie


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Stollen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Fish Sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorn cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka and Orange Juice :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

watercress


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Xavier Soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Mountain Blueberry


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Zucchini pasta


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Almonds.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Boba Tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

double chocolate cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Egg Nog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gingerbread men

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Halloumi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Caffè Mocha


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jalapeno Poppers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kale smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Mandarin orange


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Natto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Poorly prepared pizza pies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiche Lorraine


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams (Jan 1, 2019)

Nougat
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams (Jan 1, 2019)

(ok NVM phone screws it up)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pudding


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Surströmming


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Tea.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

Venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Willy Wonka Chocolate Bars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Food


----------



## marvely (Jun 23, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Zebra (tastes like horse meat)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

artichoke hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry soda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dungeness Crab Cakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Eggs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

French Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Peanut Butter and Banana Split Sandwich


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Sandwich


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Okonomiyaki


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liverwurst Sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mustard greens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oats so Simple with Cinnamon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pabst Blue Ribbon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quaker Oats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saskatoon Berry Cobbler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Steak Fajita


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

unicorn cupcakes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice



This thread turned 10 years old just two days ago.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

^ hehe. 

Watermelon Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xouba (sardine-like fish)


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yakisoba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Blackberry Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Burnt bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carrot Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eclairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Lasagna


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Granola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Nut Cheerios


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ice cream soda


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Jelly Beans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lobster Thermidor


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Mandarins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastrami on Rye


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

quest bar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rice Pudding


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Strawberries


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

tea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Peppermint Candy Ice Cream


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Vegetables


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Whole Fat Milk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Apple Pie


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Blueberries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry cheesecake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Daiquiri


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Gatorade


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Halloumi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jamaica Ginger Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Lasagna


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutter Butter


----------



## NobodyWasHere (Jun 12, 2018)

Oreos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piña Colada


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Salt & Vinegar Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Toasted bagels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xoconostle (prickly pear cactus)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow peppers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Cheddar Pancakes


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Asparagus


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Balti


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cheese sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Nacho Cheese Taco Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eggplant parmesan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Grape Juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hummus and pita chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jello


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Kiwi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Garlic Tilapia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nathan's Famous Hot Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange juice


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pineapple Fruit Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quinoa Corn Chowder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rice pilaf


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Rocky Road Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole Wheat Waffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xalapa Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond and Parmesan Crusted Tilapia


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Biscuits and Gravy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Cordon Bleu


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Dill Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fried rice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Graham Crackers


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Hennessy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Vanilla Latte


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Jellied cranberry sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemon meringue pie

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Multivitamin Gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Oreo Easter Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Oats


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ratatouille


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Taylor ham

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Chocolate Brownie Thunder Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wholemeal Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xni Pec (habanero salsa)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow Mustard Potato Salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry pancakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

drumsticks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fruit Salad


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Grapes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hash browns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ice Sparkling Water Black Raspberry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Kit-Kat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lucky Charms


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Swirl Pumpkin Pie


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Purple drank


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Quaker's Cocktail


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red Berries Quaker Drink


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Salmon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Taco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanilla ice cream

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

waffle fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yogurt sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Apple pie


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Burríto


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Chocolate filled biscuits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Chocolate Cream Cheese Cake


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Eggs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Folgers Coffee


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Green beans


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Hennessy


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Iced lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño and Pulled Pork Quesadillas


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Klondike bars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Coconut Macaroons


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mango juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutella Caramel Swirl Cheesecake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

orange juice with no pulp


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pulp with no orange juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Redbull


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salty Chihuahua (variation of salty dog drink)


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Taco salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Vodka


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yogurt


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A&W Root Beer


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Butter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Creole


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Durum kebab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggnog Latte


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fresh Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Bean Casserole


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

honeydew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jam sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lentils


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew Code Red


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nutmeg


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange Soda


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Queso Blanco


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Soft Pretzel


----------



## RayMann11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Turkey soup


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka Sunrise


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

waffle fries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Bread


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

applesauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Pudding


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

croutons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil's Food Cake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

egg salad sandwich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gingerbread cookies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iceberg lettuce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Key lime pie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lamb chops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moo Shu Pork


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

nectarines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Julius


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pad Thai


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Red Velvet Cake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steak Gorditas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Turkey burger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vermicelli


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

White Russian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini and Potato Pancake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Artichokes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BridgePort Ebenezer Ale


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Chicken Fingers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

dolmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Popcorn Chicken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ginger ale


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Instant oatmeal


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

jicama


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

kangaroo jerky


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lychees


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

mountain goat (i dont eat these btw)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

oysters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pot Roast


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Ripple Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sirloin Steak


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turkey Pot Pie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uncrustables


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

White Rice


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

i had to google for food starting with x and got

xanthan gum


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yoohoo chocolate drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchovies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Zucchini Bread


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Chocolate Banana muffin


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dill pickles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Enchiladas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Goat cheese pizza

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Ham hock


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Iced tea


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Jelly donut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lemon bars


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Maple Fudge


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

nachos


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Orange chicken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip Brownies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quinoa


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Rolo


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sushi


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Taro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ultradecadent Double Chip Brownies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Veal parmigiana


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Peach Margarita


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xavier Steak


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Yogurt


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zwieback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Strudel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry waffles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chicken Gorditas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Deviled Eggs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Muffin Pizzas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

French Fries


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hummus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Coffee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Lychee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milk Chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

naan bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pepperoni pizza 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

Queso blanco.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice cakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Caramel Toffee Pretzel Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trail mix

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Huckleberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

V-8 juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Animal Crackers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Buttermilk pancakes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Caramel Nut Cheesecake


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Dr Pepper


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Egg Salad Sandwich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Halibut Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Grilled Santa Fe Chicken Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ham and Cheese Sandwich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Chicken Piccata


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Mandarin oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

oatmeal


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pork chops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rye bread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spiced Pumpkin Icebox Cake


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Tuna


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unsweetened chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Bean Creme Brulee


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walnuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Seafood Pasta


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Apple cider vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Half Baked Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheesecake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dijon Maple Glazed Spiral Ham


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

escargot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

french toast sticks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grilled Summer Sausage Sliders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hummus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jello


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Krispy Kreme donuts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Drop Cocktail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mango Juice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Naan bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Julius


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pop Tarts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reuben Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sushi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmarie92 (Aug 13, 2014)

Tempura


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Veal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Macadamia Nut Cookies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra hot chicken wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yoplait Original Mountain Blueberry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zucchini noodles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocado


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Breast milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catfish Chowder


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Deez nuts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Edamame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frozen Blood Orange Margarita


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Golden Grahams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hazelnut Chocolate Toffee Latte


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Iced cappuccino


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerk Chicken Wings


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Coca Cola


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Milk Chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nai You Zha Gao (fried cream cake)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olive Garden pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Banana Muffins


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quinoa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Licorice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sunflower seeds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tapioca Pudding


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Unsweetened chocolate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra hot chicken wings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakitori Rice Bowl


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zagnut candy bar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Almond Joy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Butter Finger Milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheesy Zucchini Casserole


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Dark chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Easter Eggs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fish sticks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Bread


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

hot cocoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Breakers Mints


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jamba Juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Lemonade


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Mango


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nutty Buddy Sundae Cones


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

oatmeal


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

Puff Pastries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Roasted corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Frappuccino


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vinegar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonton Soup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Spicy Noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zucchini bread


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

avocado


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

baked potato


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

camembert cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr Pepper


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

Elephant (I CANT THINK OF ANYTHING ELSE BUT TECHNICALLY YOU CAN EAT IT !!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Frosted Mini Wheats


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Gummy Worms


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ham & Cheese Panini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Shepherd’s Pie


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Urine! In theory it could be drunk anyway! lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ U !! YOU !! seriously ? The alphabet ? 
Jelly babies.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kidney Bean and Macaroni Salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemon Swiss Roll


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Merlot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Neapolitan Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Olive Oil on Feta Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Piña Colada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick Order Of Salad Salad


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rhubarb & Ginger Gin


----------



## dogismylover (Sep 3, 2019)

I really love meat and this recipe is one of my favorites.

club.cooking/recipe/chicken-nachos/
Try to make sure chicken nachos.

Chicken:
700 g / 1.2 lb chicken thighs or breast , skinless boneless
1.5 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp tomato paste
2 tsp sugar
1 cup (250ml) chicken broth,
....


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Shrimp or Steak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tuna Noodle Casserole


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugli fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vodka Sunrise


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

White Wine Spritzer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Alpine Pop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brown Butter Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Chicken A La King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

English muffins

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fish N' Chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit juice


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus and pita chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jambalaya


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lasagna


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nesquik


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Banana Smoothie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pimms with fresh fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quandong Pie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ravioli on toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shrimp Lo Mein


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tangerines (easy peel)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venison


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watermelon Tequila Shots :drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x shaped cookies


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

Yam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Italian Sausage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

apple juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Coffee Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cherry pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

egg rolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ginger ale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Banana Daiquiri


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sandwich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambalaya


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kraft macaroni and cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lava Rock Shrimp


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mint Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nacho Abuelitos Grilled Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pot Roast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Redd's Wicked Mango


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Sangria


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Latte


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Velvet cake

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Mushroom Cheddar Cheeseburger


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Artichokes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boxing Bear Blood Orange Pale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cottage cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diet Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Egg rolls

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filet Mignon


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gatorade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Italian hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Daniel's Whiskey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kale salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mushrooms


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Omuraisu (japanese rice omelet)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Packed fresh boo berries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rye Bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sausage Gravy over Biscuits


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Truffles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Strawberry Ice Cream


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vodka Flavored Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Watercress salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

yolk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zultry Zoe (drink)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Airheads candy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Banana Cream Pie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry cheesecake


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

dark chocolate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggs and bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grape juice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham Gravy over Mashed Potatoes


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Japanese Nabeyaki Udon Soup


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Kebab


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liverwurst Sandwiches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Muffins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nabisco Shredded Wheat


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

quaker oats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

some tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Taffy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Pralines N' Cream Ice Cream


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

vinegar


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Wibele


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xacuti


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ziti with Tomato Pesto Sauce


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Asparagus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BridgePort Ebenezer Ale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheeseburger

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Dog Food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggplant rollatini

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Frankfurters


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grapes

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

honey


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sandwiches

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

jam


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Kiwis


----------



## Djc222 (Mar 28, 2020)

Lemons


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Mayonnaise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peaches and Cream


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quesadilla


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roasted almonds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Tarragon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Unagi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vegetable Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Walnuts

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Xylitol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Yogurt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Toast


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Anchovies


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

barbacoa
https://glebekitchen.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/09/barbacoatacotop-1.jpg


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chili Cheeseburger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dragonfruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fruit salad

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Juice

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kumquats


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Milk


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

noodles


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Ovaltinies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peach Cobbler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Rosemary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salisbury Steak with Mushrooms


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

toffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walnut Brownies


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Xanthan gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakiniku Rice Bowl


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Zucchini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

alfredo pasta with sliced jalapenos and mozzarella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

BBQ Pork Fried Rice


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep Fried Tilapia


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Eggs


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

flautas spanish italian plate


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Gyoza <3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hershey's Kisses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

iced cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Poppers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King Cake


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni and Cheese


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Nando's chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old Fashioned Apple Crisp


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

pineapple upside down cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas de los Bajos


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice pilaf

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Udon noodles


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Venice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waldorf Salad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xavier soup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Burst Cheerios


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Martini


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Berry Berry Smoothie italiano


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cherry pie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Devil’s food cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Pork and Vegetable Egg Rolls


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

What’s a food with g 
Uhm gobsmackers ...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Roasted Peanuts


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

indian peas


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jolly Rancher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kit Kat Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lasanga


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Milk and Cookies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Nectarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pumpkin


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Root Beer Float


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Sweet and Sour Teriyaki Spicy Bowls


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Tequila


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal cutlets

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra hot chicken wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Zucchini


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Acorn Squash Soup


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Blueberry scones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Apples


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dried fruit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs Florentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Flan


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Gateaux


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hamburger Helper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insalata Cotta e Cruda


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kool-Aid


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lemonade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mars Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Naan bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oscar Mayer Hot Dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pepperoni pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Rolos- do you love anyone enough to give them your last? lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saskatoon Berry Cobbler


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tiramisu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umeboshi Chicken


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal cutlets


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Watermelon smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiaolongbao (chinese steamed bun)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

your very berry smoothie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zucchini Fries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apple strudel


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked home made spanish italian lasagna


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cobb salad 

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daisy Sour Cream and Onion


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

English muffin with blackberry jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Cheese Scalloped Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green fuji apple pie with cool whipped chocolate chip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey Bunches of Oats


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Mocha Cappuccino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jalapeño Poppers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

kisses n fudge white chocolate milkshake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Laffy Taffy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

marbled vanilla and orange creme cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nestlé Crunch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oriental fried rice and chicken fajitas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quick n easy home made skillets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rice pilaf

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

shake ready to drink by muscle milk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tacos


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

unsalted pistachios bagged


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very sweet n sour sesame chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wendy's Frosty


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

^Havent had a wendys frosty in too long now ugh


Xtra stuffed cheese cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zat You Santa Claus Gummy Bears


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Anchovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blueberry Vodka Martini


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cheddar biscuits


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Diablo Fury Chips N Dip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

English Toffee


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

flautas italiano


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grapefruit


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot and Spicy Tamales Green Chile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Barmbrack


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jalapeno rigatoni isabella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lasagna Spanish Mixed With Mexican Styled Recipes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maple Walnut Ice Cream


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Nutella M&M


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Oatmeal Prolab Matrix Discontinued Protein Shake


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

^^ okay 

Pina Colada


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quicker then expected hot pockets


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Rice crispies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Strawberry smoothie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

tacos spanish style with spanish rice and beans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Peppermint Candy Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very smooth velvet red cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiskey on the Rocks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

xtravagant all you can eat salads.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Yogurt with blueberries


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zipped locked bags of fresh cut navel oranges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asian Fried Crab Balls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baby mini tacos with spicy hot sauce


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Chilly chips


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Delicious Home Made Donuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eclairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Giant Sized Meat Balls With Mexican Spaghetti


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hula Hoops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Iced Mocha peppermint Frappe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellybeans


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

klondike bars ice cream shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Savers


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mint Chip White Chocolate Brownies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nachos Bell Grande


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ovaltine Cookies and Cream Malt Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plum Pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

quaker oat meal raisin cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Raspberries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Starburst


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tiramisu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ultra rich double chocolate protein shake.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vanilla protein shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

x-Large Spanish Fiesta Fries.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yogurt Covered Pretzels


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zero Candy Birthday Cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anchovy pizza

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

baked and breaded fish fillet sandwiches with hoagie rolls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Caramel Cinnamon Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

diced red chilies with tomato mixed salad


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

English muffins with butter and strawberry jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

green hatch chile con queso. (spanish for chile with cheese)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot fudge sundae with whipped cream and nuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Tea


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

Jaffa cake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiwi


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

limeade cherry flavored drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mountain Dew


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nectarines


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Outside Backyard BBQ Ribs With Macaroni Salad and Chicken Strips.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peanut Butter Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quick and Instant 60 second Hot Pockets.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raspberry Cheesecake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

short and simple home baked spanish pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice Baked Sweet Potatoes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Un wrapped Gourmet Glazed Ham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V8 Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Whole Wheat Bagels With Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yogurt covered raisins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zwieback Rolls


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Angelo alfredo mexican pasta


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ben & Jerry's Everything But The...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Chopped And Seasoned Brisket With Mashed Potatoes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Deep dish pizza


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Enchiladas Italian Baked With Italian Nachos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Green Chile Tamales With Lean Ground Beef And Cheese


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Houmous , yummy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ice cream sundae

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumbo Jack From Jack N The Box. :O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiwi Lime Jello


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Lemon Drop Bang Energy Drink


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mint chocolate chip ice cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New England Clam Chowder


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Order Of Onion Rings And Ultimate Colossal BBQ Burger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pasta primavera


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Quite Tasty And Healthy White Cheddar Popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rhubarb Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Savory Salisbury Steak With Mashed Potatoes And Macaroni Fiesta Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Uniquely Hand Made Crafted Chocolate Filled With Raspberry Flavor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Walnut Brownies Halloween Style


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtra sharp cheddar cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Mustard With Corn Dogs And Baked Beans Hickory Smoked Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zizi Coin Coin (drink)


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Apple


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Baked Potato With Sour Cream And Onion


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coleslaw


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Deep Fried KFC Spicy Chicken Bucket With Sides of Mashed Potatoes And Macaroni Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Fried Spanish Italian Rice With Fish N Chips


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grilled cheese with caramelized onions


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Chocolate Frozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kickin Flaming Hot Chicken Nuggets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lemon Butter Halibut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Mississsippi Mud Ice Cream Shake


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oreo Milk Shake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pepper Chile Sirloin Steak Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quesadillas con Queso


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Hot Stuffed Jalapeno Popper Pizza


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Strawberry Shortcake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomato Soup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Unusually Fiery And Hot Sesame Chicken With Veggie Egg Rolls.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Venison


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Watermelon Energy Drink Mix WIth Natural Ingredients


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xylitol sweetened gum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

York Peppermint Patties


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zip Locked Bagged Mixed Berries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Artichoke hearts

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Banana Rum Cake


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Cereal Killer Gourmet Breakfast.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dorito's Cool Ranch


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything Fruit Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fried Halibut Sandwich


----------



## Manooffewwords (Jun 25, 2015)

Gulab Jamun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ham and Swiss Sliders


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Italian Taco Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jumbo Buttered Popcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Kisses From Hershey's Double Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

M&M's Cookie Dough Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nectar Matrix Protein Shake Formula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange Crush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Prepared Take N Bake Gourmet Naples Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizno's Sub Sandwich


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Red Enchiladas Filled With Ground Beef And Mozzarella Cheese.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scrambled Eggs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Triscuit crackers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unicorn Latte


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Victorian Velvet Red Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xplosive Cheddar Cheese Puffs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yorkshire pudding


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zero Candy Bar Milk Shake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avocados


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Boo Berry Cereal Breakfast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Count Chocula cereal


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Dipped Orange Ice Cream Waffle Cone With Hazelnut


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Extraordinary Mozzarella Sticks With Marinara Sauce.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

French Vanilla Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gingerbread cookies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hummus and pita chips


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jello pudding pops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klondike Bar


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lasagna


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Macaroni Salad


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nutella


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Onion Rings


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Pepper Corn Swiss N Cheese Bacon Turkey Burger


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quiche Florentine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Real Home Made Italian Flautas Florentine


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Salisbury steak


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tapenade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Almond Mocha Fudge Ice Cream


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Veal chops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wheel barrow full of halloween candies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xigua (african melon)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yesterdays Egg Drop Soup


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zucchini bread


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apple Butter


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

butter peacn cookie deluxe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cajun Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Daring Dark Chocolate Lovers Delight Sundae


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Egg Salad Sandwich


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Frosted Flakes cereal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Tea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Hot Frozen Dark Chocolate Peppermint Candy (Drink)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iced White Chocolate Mocha


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Jumpin Jelly Bean Ice Cream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Korean Mandu (Egg Roll)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Laugh Out Loud Laffy Taffy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moo Goo Gai Pan


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Never Ending Pasta Spanish Italian Mexican Style


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Olives


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Purple Ding Dong Snack Cakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quarter Pounder with Cheese


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ranchero Egg Beneficial Fiesta Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Salted Honey Macchiato


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tender Cut Roast Beef Sandwiches With Jalapeno Bites


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Udon noodles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vienna Sausage


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

What An Ultimate Steak Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xinomavro Wine


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yellow Brown Frosted Cake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zesty Potato Salad


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Albóndigas Con Pasta Campo Forno Roscioli (Spanish For Meat Balls With Italian Flavored Pasta)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Bottom Chocolate Cream Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Crisp Clear Mountain Spring Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Rice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Egg Rolls With Sweet N Sour Orange Chicken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Florida Orange Juice


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Gorditas Italian Home Made 





(I just love italian and mexican food too much).


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Honey roasted peanuts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irish Lamb Stew


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jellybeans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kung Pao Chicken


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Long Enriched Whole Wheat Hoagie Roll Sandwiches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Nothing But The Best Grilled Avocado Chicken Salad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Packed Mixed Fresh Fruits With Edible Arrangements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quaker Chewy Chocolate Chip Granola Bar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Rose Mary Virgin Olive Oil Salad Dressing drenched in mexican american salad.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea Bass


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Tasty Snack Cakes Butter Scotch Krimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umpqua Vanilla Bean Ice Cream


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

very red velvet dark chococalte cake


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Whoopie Pie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Xmas Cake And Pumpkin Spice Egg Nog


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yams


----------

